# Roman Reigns Raw After Mania Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

*Re: Jesus that was brutal.*

*Beautiful*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Roman Reigns Official Turns Heel!!*

_*That is all he had to say is "It's My Yard Now" just to get more heat on him and smirked while doing it. Plus the cameras zooming closer to his face. :reigns2*_


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Jesus that was brutal.*

He's a heel in spirit


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Jesus that was brutal.*

The real guy can't come soon enough, he'll be loved by smarks everywhere for saving us from this BS.

"The go away" chants were perfect.

To those who think its just a gimmick and fun to do it, take that.


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: Jesus that was brutal.*



DammitC said:


> He's a heel in spirit


Roman is not heel and sadly will never "officially" turn heel.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: Jesus that was brutal.*

Vince had to know this kind of thing was going to happen.

And it's gonna keep happening.


----------



## Jack the Ripper (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: Jesus that was brutal.*

Screw the haters.

ROMAN's YARD MOTHAAAFUCKERS


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Jesus that was brutal.*

10 mins of nuclear heat. That was beautiful to see.


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns Official Turns Heel!!*

BOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Jesus that was brutal.*

When Hogan returned in 2002 the Montreal crowd gave him a standing ovation after.
In 2017 the crowd booed Roman Reigns out the building.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Jesus that was brutal.*

They chanted "Shut The Fuck Up" at him...

...before he even said a word. :sodone

That heat is the sort that heels dream of having. And here's WWE's top babyface with that heat.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns Official Turns Heel!!*

Apparently he mouthed "right in the palm of my hand" while the crowd chanted at him.

That's a heel turn.


----------



## HeFiddledWWEburned (Mar 23, 2017)

*Re: Jesus that was brutal.*

One of the best openings ever. Now I can get behind Roman Reigns 110%. This will be an awesome new era.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Jesus that was brutal.*

They knew exactly what they were doing.

They knew he would get this kind of reaction, and at this point they just don’t care. And I know people will say “well people are making noise” and “he’s one of the most successful guys in the company.”

You’re right on both accounts. But for the guy they want to be their next Cena, he’s still nowhere near a Cena level draw even now with Cena being phased down. Just remember, I hardly ever bash Roman. Just WWE’s justification to keep doing what they’ve been doing.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Official Turns Heel!!*

He's not a fucking heel YET.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Jesus that was brutal.*



Gainn said:


> Vince had to know this kind of thing was going to happen.
> 
> And it's gonna keep happening.


 I hope every crowd chants "FU Roman" and "Go away"

That'll show them, any reaction is a good reaction :lmao


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Official Turns Heel!!*

It wasn't a heel turn, as evidenced by the fact that Vince forced Graves to say that tonight people will "boo who they usually cheer, and cheer who they usually boo."


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Jesus that was brutal.*

Still not as brutal as they should have been.


----------



## HeFiddledWWEburned (Mar 23, 2017)

*Re: Roman Reigns Official Turns Heel!!*

One of the best openings to RAW ever. Reigns really is the man and its his yard now.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Jesus that was brutal.*



Jack the Ripper said:


> Screw the haters.
> 
> ROMAN's YARD MOTHAAAFUCKERS


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

*Re: Roman Reigns Official Turns Heel!!*

so much respect for him for that tbh, to face that crowd and just soak up all that heat then "this is my yard now" and drop the mic.

DAMNNNNN SONNNN

if that's his turning heel than it was GOAT.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns Official Turns Heel!!*

Yeah, still not buying a heel turn yet. I still see him feuding with Strowman going forward with him playing the babyface role.

Gonna take more than that for me.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns Official Turns Heel!!*

He should return his heelish roots as Leakee.


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: Jesus that was brutal.*



One Winged Angel said:


>


Even though Taker and Roman are guilty for that Botch IMO, that botch will live forever.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Official Turns Heel!!*

It was perfection. Thats all he needed to say and nothing else. Absolutely perfect.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns Official Turns Heel!!*

I would buy it if not for Graves and Corey acting like Roman does not get booed all the time. Anyone with an IQ above 40 would see he needs to go heel


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns Official Turns Heel!!*

He's not a heel yet. 
Prepare for disappointment.


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns Official Turns Heel!!*



chrispepper said:


> Apparently he mouthed "right in the palm of my hand" while the crowd chanted at him.
> 
> That's a heel turn.


I spotted that and he absolutely did have them in the palm of his hand, played them like a fiddle. Plenty would have cracked under that, he just let them throw their tantrums, said his piece, dropped the mic and left.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Official Turns Heel!!*

Nah, I don't believe that was an official heel turn. He's still a face in Vince's eyes.


----------



## Jack the Ripper (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: Jesus that was brutal.*



One Winged Angel said:


>


Taker's botch.

That match would've been 10 times worse if it was Cena vs Taker.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Official Turns Heel!!*

I could see that as a heel turn. 

Because only Reigns could make a heel turn so unmemorable and dull.


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Official Turns Heel!!*

Roman "officially" hasnt turn yet, we may think and want a heel turn BUT with WWE you never know till it is confirmed.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns Official Turns Heel!!*

Roman is quality... 

And all those dumbass hicks giving Vince their hard earned money to turn up just to boo, they really think Roman gives a shit?


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Official Turns Heel!!*

Hopefully that was a heel turn. Vince is fucking stupid if he doesn't turn him heel after this. When was the last time someone got that much heat??


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns Official Turns Heel!!*



HeFiddledWWEburned said:


> One of the best openings to RAW ever. Reigns really is the man and its his yard now.


 DA Big Dawg.


----------



## The Reaper (Jul 23, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Official Turns Heel!!*

He's not a fucking heel Jesus the mods should lock these threads there's like 2 or 3 of them a week.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns Official Turns Heel!!*

:duck

It has honestly got to the stage that i think half the people on this forum actually have no idea what a heel turn is. That was not a heel turn.

Reigns could have attacked Taker after the match last night, He could have flicked the birdie at the crowd, instead he walked out of the place looking like he was going to cry and that he felt sorry for Taker, obvious baby face behaviour 

Roman is not turning heel any time soon. Deal with it


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

*Re: Jesus that was brutal.*

that's the most over thing Reigns has ever done tbh, so much respect for him for facing that and just dismissing them with the "this is my yard now" dammnnnn that was GOAT style stuff.


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: Jesus that was brutal.*

That crowd looked stupid and drunk! Roman Reigns is the man, it couldn't have been handled any better than that. He's not turning heel boys!


----------



## sesel (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: Jesus that was brutal.*

That was nothing. A brazilian crowd would jump the barricade and gang bang the poor Roman


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Jesus that was brutal.*



One Winged Angel said:


>


Someone really should teach this fucker basic lawn maintenance if it's going to be his yard.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns Official Turns Heel!!*

*I saw this:







and thought we FINALLY got an official Reigns Discussion Thread. :fuck*


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Jesus that was brutal.*

They've been playing off the heat for a while now and tonight was no different. That's what they should be doing

That segment was so GOOD and I am living for aggressive Reigns and how angry he makes some of these nerds :cry


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Official Turns Heel!!*



One Winged Angel said:


> DA Big Dawg.


3 main events in a row while AJ opens the show.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Jesus that was brutal.*



Jack the Ripper said:


> Taker's botch.
> 
> That match would've been 10 times worse if it was Cena vs Taker.


 Don't care who was at fault, it's the GOAT botch and on the biggest stage possible. Never forget.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Jesus that was brutal.*

That was always going to happen but at least it means it's now the perfect time to turn him heel and have him play off the people's hatred. I would book him as a cocky antagonizing fuck


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Official Turns Heel!!*

Rofl at people thinking he turned heel.. 

NO.. graves was instructed by vince in his headset to make it look like the crowd as an anomoly and was just trying to be different..


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Jesus that was brutal.*



HeFiddledWWEburned said:


> One of the best openings ever. Now I can get behind Roman Reigns 110%. This will be an awesome new era.


Same sentiment. That cracked me up and now I'm a bigger reigns fan :lol 

I thought Roman did great, tonight. He wasn't goofy one bit. He came out like a badass.


----------



## The Reaper (Jul 23, 2016)

*Re: Jesus that was brutal.*



Jack the Ripper said:


> Screw the haters.
> 
> ROMAN's YARD MOTHAAAFUCKERS


It's Reigns Yard bitches and he owned that drunk, pathetic crowd with 4 words.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns Official Turns Heel!!*



Rankles75 said:


> Roman is quality...
> 
> And all those dumbass hicks giving Vince their hard earned money to turn up just to boo, they really think Roman gives a shit?



Can Reigns fans get even more delusional ? We all know who are the salty ones, babe.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Jesus that was brutal.*



anirioc said:


> Even though Taker and Roman are guilty for that Botch IMO, that botch will live forever.


 I'm going to make sure its never forgotten here and reply to every obnoxious Roman mark with it. 

Never forget #GOATbotch


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns Segment*

He doesn't even need to turn full heel tbh. If his gimmick is just that he is a master troll who doesn't care about the boos, that is already more of an edge and a better character than he's ever had. The crowd are going to boo him either way.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns Official Turns Heel!!*



wwe9391 said:


> 3 main events in a row while AJ opens the show.


 So what? AJ is loved and respected by every big name in the industry :lol

Roman will forever be THE GUY who bombed in Taker's last match.










#GOATBotch :reigns2


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment*

And thus, "Reigns heat" entered wrestling's dictionary.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment*

He played the crowd like a fuckin fiddle in that segment


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment*

They shoulda trashed the ring. They can't throw everyone out.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns Official Turns Heel!!*



Solf said:


> Can Reigns fans get even more delusional ? We all know who are the salty ones, babe.


I know right..their boy gets everything and they still cry


----------



## Jack the Ripper (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: Jesus that was brutal.*



One Winged Angel said:


> I'm going to make sure its never forgotten here and reply to every obnoxious Roman mark with it.
> 
> Never forget #GOATbotch


You desperate lil mark :mj4

Please do that so I can LMFAO everytime I see your desperate attemp :lol

You mad Roman has achieved more in his career than AJ, Naito, Kenny Geek, Nak, and other indy/japan geeks.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Official Turns Heel!!*



One Winged Angel said:


> So what? AJ is loved and respected by every big name in the industry :lol
> 
> Roman will forever be THE GUY who bombed in Taker's last match.


Roman will forever be the guy who ENDED the Undertaker, and next year he will END Brock Lesnar. 

Main eventing 4 WMs in a row and continue to be the #1 merch seller on the full time roster


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment*



Solf said:


> And thus, "Reigns heat" entered wrestling's dictionary.


X-PAC jealous of Roman.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns Official Turns Heel!!*



wwe9391 said:


> Roman will forever be the guy who ENDED the Undertaker, and next year he will END Brock Lesnar.
> 
> Main eventing 4 WMs in a row and continue to be the #1 merch seller on the full time roster


 I'm glad you didn't bring up the king :cena

Even at his peak, he'll never truly touch the throne.

Enjoy your moment for now










THE GUY is going to knock Reigns off the perch when he does show up.


----------



## xxRambo_21xx (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

lol so but this is go away heat. their is not "your a bad guy" heat anymore. people get boo'd because they suck-ala roman drains


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

It was great TV. And it really just confirmed that Roman is the GOAT.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

Roman Reigns heat > X Pac heat.

It's official folks.









@Headliner smiley this shit for me.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Roman Reigns Official Turns Heel!!*



Gillbergs Sparkler said:


> I spotted that and he absolutely did have them in the palm of his hand, played them like a fiddle. Plenty would have cracked under that, he just let them throw their tantrums, said his piece, dropped the mic and left.


It's hardly Reigns having the crowd in the palm of their hands but rather the fans not wanting another Cena . But that gets lost on people. He's a babyface and gets this reaction, he's a failure not a success


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment*



anirioc said:


> X-PAC jealous of Roman.


The thread doesn't have enough warnings. Any reader should be heavily advised to wear a protection suit before they even dare to click on those videos.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Official Turns Heel!!*



One Winged Angel said:


> I'm glad you didn't bring up the king :cena
> 
> Even at his peak, he'll never truly touch the throne.
> 
> ...


LOL na because people like you will continue to keep putting the spotlight on Reigns.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

It would have been great if he were, you know, a heel.

But.....He's not.

What he got wasn't "heel heat". It wasn't even "X Pac heat". 

It was "Fuck off and die" heat.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

An absolute public annihilation. Fucking amazing work by the Orlando lads. Well played.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

Yeah, they really showed Roman tonight.


----------



## Mad Jester (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

Well, Reigns said he wanted fans to "boo the shit out of him", so congratulations.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns Official Turns Heel!!*



Stinger Fan said:


> It's hardly Reigns having the crowd in the palm of their hands but rather the fans not wanting another Cena . But that gets lost on people. He's a babyface and gets this reaction, he's a failure not a success


Come on you expect Roman marks to understand the truth ? Why do you think they want a heel turn so fast..they want to pretend he is doing a good job.. Fans dont want him but the WWE has made it clear they give no craps and with the announcers going out of their way to say the opening line about the crowd its a done deal


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

That wasn't a heel turn since the commentary is playing up the BIZZARO WORLD angle for the crowd reaction.

Fuck.
Off.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

One Winged Angel said:


> I'm glad you didn't bring up the king :cena
> 
> Even at his peak, he'll never truly touch the throne.
> 
> ...


Who are you talking about? Kenny Omega?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



T0M said:


> An absolute public annihilation. Fucking amazing work by the Orlando lads. Well played.


 I hope all other crowds follow suit and chant "Go away" and "FU Roman".

Can't spin that as a good reaction or just booing him because it's fun.


----------



## Flair21 (Aug 27, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

That was One Night Stand 06 level heat


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns Official Turns Heel!!*



Solf said:


> Can Reigns fans get even more delusional ? We all know who are the salty ones, babe.


Well, I'm not salty (well I am, but only about Bray getting shafted again), and Roman certainly doesn't have any reason to be so yes, I think we do know who the salty ones are...


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



THANOS said:


> Who are you talking about? Kenny Omega?


 Could be anyone, but I think Kenny is their best bet. He trumps Reigns in every department and would easily get more over than him.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

Amazing how gullible some are. No wonder WWE still makes money.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns Official Turns Heel!!*



wwe9391 said:


> Roman will forever be the guy who ENDED the Undertaker, and next year he will END Brock Lesnar.
> 
> Main eventing 4 WMs in a row and continue to be the #1 merch seller on the full time roster


Is this the Anoa'i Family's personal WF account.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Official Turns Heel!!*



Botchy SinCara said:


> Come on you expect Roman marks to understand the truth ? Why do you think they want a heel turn so fast..they want to pretend he is doing a good job.. Fans dont want him but the WWE has made it clear they give no craps and with the announcers going out of their way to say the opening line about the crowd its a done deal


He is the #1 merch seller on the full time roster. So you cant blame them for not giving a shit.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

I love that crowd :banderas


Fuck Reigns


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

:lmao at Roman marks spinning it as having the crowd in the palm of his hands....

They literally want him off the show, they literally told him to go away and fuck off :lmao


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns Official Turns Heel!!*



Rankles75 said:


> Well, I'm not salty (well I am, but only about Bray getting shafted again), and Roman certainly doesn't have any reason to be so yes, I think we do know who the salty ones are...


Such logic.

Must admit I'm pretty salty from watching Reigns embarass himself two days in a row. I mean, wow. As a non-Reigns fan, it feels AWFUL to see him fail and be treated like the pile of horseshit he is.

Get real.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns Official Turns Heel!!*



wwe9391 said:


> He is the #1 merch seller on the full time roster. So you cant blame them for not giving a shit.


Cool so kids cry and beg for his stuff still dont change the fact shows he headlined sunk and plus its not like WWE to lie and alter things in favor of a guy they want to get over..right ?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Official Turns Heel!!*



BarrettBarrage said:


> Is this the Anoa'i Family's personal WF account.


nope just a proud Roman fan that speaks the truth.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

One Winged Angel said:


> Could be anyone, but I think Kenny is their best bet. He trumps Reigns in every department and would easily get more over than him.


I agree. Omega may even have a better look than "The look" himself.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

I wonder how many people tuned out during Roman's segment, since it was go away heat.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

What idiots WWE are for booking a RAW like this?

Starts off with 5-8 minutes of just showing the crowd.

Then have Roman come out, and just stand around saying absolutely nothing for 15 minutes.

Then end the segment with "This is my yard now". Well, no sh** Sherlock.

Instead of oo..I dont know..starting the show hot right off the bat, get Taker to come out where he acknowledges his retirement or Lesnar to come out and brag about whuppin Goldberg or maybe a Kurt Angle segment, before transitioning to the Hardys. Instead they have the moronic Reigns just kill off the momentum.

The guy got X-Pac heat today. I distinctively heard the crowd telling him to go away. Not that Vince is paying any kind of attention to it.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



God Movement said:


> I wonder how many people tuned out during Roman's segment, since it was go away heat.


 Roman represents everything wrong with the WWE in the minds of fans. So obviously they're going to boo the shit out of him to get their point across.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Official Turns Heel!!*



Botchy SinCara said:


> Cool so kids cry and beg for his stuff still dont change the fact shows he headlined sunk and plus its not like WWE to lie and alter things in favor of a guy they want to get over..right ?


Came from Meltzer himself. Reigns is the #1 merch seller not named Cena.

You want him to go away? speak with your wallet, not with your mouths.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



God Movement said:


> I wonder how many people tuned out during Roman's segment, since it was go away heat.


Does it count if I never tuned in in the first place? :grin2:


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



One Winged Angel said:


> Roman represents everything wrong with the WWE in the minds of fans. So obviously they're going to boo the shit out of him to get their point across.


I agree with you. So I'm wondering how many people tuned out, since it was go away heat. If it's go away heat, then people do not want to see him. So I'm expecting a 1.0 rating for the first hour at the very most. That's just my opinion though.



The True Believer said:


> Does it count if I never tuned in in the first place? :grin2:


:vince7


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

Why Roman isn't a heel is beyond me. 

Look at Seth freaking Rollins, he went so fucking heel, they made him the scum of the WWE, yet all that did was build up his babyface campaign. 

Roman needs to go heel for like 1-2 years, he is fucking Cena, where he can just push through the hate and eventually be loved/hated. I mean I think he will, but feel he could rise quicker, or rise higher if he did do the heel gig for awhile.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



deadcool said:


> What idiots WWE are for booking a RAW like this?
> 
> Starts off with 5-8 minutes of just showing the crowd.
> 
> ...


That was Vince telling the crowd and fans their opinions mean nothing to him


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



God Movement said:


> I agree with you. So I'm wondering how many people tuned out, since it was go away heat. If it's go away heat, then people do not want to see him. So I'm expecting a 1.0 rating for the first hour at the very most. That's just my opinion though.
> 
> 
> 
> :vince7


 Don't worry fans have been dropping off the last 4 years :lmao

Roman is only going to speed it up.


----------



## Laser Rey (Jul 11, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns Official Turns Heel!!*



chrispepper said:


> Apparently he mouthed "right in the palm of my hand" while the crowd chanted at him.
> 
> That's a heel turn.


No, it is not. Nothing is a heel turn until he is portrayed as such by the commentators and by how he wins/loses matches. I doubt Roman saying that off-mic was scripted. He, like the company, is delusional about this level of heat being a positive accomplishment.

I despise Cena's promo style, but he does have a go-to type of promo he knows how to execute. Roman has no go-to, which is why he had nothing more than a sentence for the crowd tonight. He's in way over his head.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

I wonder what Reigns retirement will be like when he's finally off of our fucking screens. There won't be any tears. There won't be fans chanting his name for ten minutes straight the next night. The locker room will be glad he's gone as maybe they will actually get a chance to shine. His name will never be synonymous with the term GOAT no matter how many titles are handed to him. Will never be respected. It will be that huge sigh of relief we've been waiting for. 

But yes, he will be a multi millionaire and one of the most kayfabe decorated wrestlers of all time. No denying that.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

How can someone with go away heat be the #1 merch seller in the company not named Cena? Interesting to say the least.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns Official Turns Heel!!*



wwe9391 said:


> Came from Meltzer himself. Reigns is the #1 merch seller not named Cena.
> 
> You want him to go away? speak with your wallet, not with your mouths.


Ignore my points that's cool ..its already been proven wwe alters inventory of the stars they want to sell merch and also ignore he draws barley anyone in when it comes to house shows


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



One Winged Angel said:


> Don't worry fans have been dropping off the last 4 years :lmao
> 
> Roman is only going to speed it up.


Yea i mean receiving record revenue is really gonna help that process as well. :ha


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



One Winged Angel said:


> Don't worry fans have been dropping off the last 4 years :lmao
> 
> Roman is only going to speed it up.


Indeed they have. And long before that actually, but I digress.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

That opening segment was a joke. That was the best response the writers could come up with? 3 years and Reigns can still barely pull of more than 4 moves without botching, and can't even utter 3 sentences without stumbling over his words.


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

I wonder, for real if Roman was gonna tell us something different like a longer speech and he suddenly said "this is my yard" just because he realised he would not be able to cut the full promo?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

Cena didn't even get that much heat in Chicago


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



Fringe said:


> That opening segment was a joke. That was the best response the writers could come up with? 3 years and Reigns can still barely pull of more than 4 moves without botching, and can't even utter 3 sentences without stumbling over his words.


Cena as much as I disliked him could get even that crowd into his promo..Roman offers nothing we haven't seen before literally Diesel 2.0


----------



## RomansGonnaKillYou (Mar 29, 2017)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

Hahahahahahahahaha! 

These Roman haters are so fucking clueless, they are getting worked so fucking in their fucking nose, but they can't see it. 

By buying a ticket to be loud and boo Roman, you are not hurting him, you are not sending any “message“ to Vince. 

You are just making him rich and turning Roman into the biggest heel ever.

Roman da GOAT.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Roman Reigns Official Turns Heel!!*



wwe9391 said:


> Came from Meltzer himself. Reigns is the #1 merch seller not named Cena.
> 
> You want him to go away? speak with your wallet, not with your mouths.


People already have. Reigns in reality aint even the top 5 merch seller. New Day and Cena are the top sellers in the company.


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



ellthom said:


> Cena didn't even get that much heat in Chicago


Cena got a walk in the park in comparision.


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

Stinger Fan said:


> Gillbergs Sparkler said:
> 
> 
> > I spotted that and he absolutely did have them in the palm of his hand, played them like a fiddle. Plenty would have cracked under that, he just let them throw their tantrums, said his piece, dropped the mic and left.
> ...


Boos doesn't dictate one's success, boo. However, generating that $$$-money = success. Name one in the building doing better than Reigns outside of Cena.

That's what I thought. 

While you're at it, why don't you mention how Owens and Styles are failing as heels, because they get cheered a lot for some reason, while not coming close to Reigns in terms of sales.


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



TheFaceofthe_E said:


> BIG DAWG! He just owned that crowed. They looked right stupid.


Reigns doesn't have the mic skills or the charisma to own any crowd. What you saw was someone getting shit on and then taking the easy way out because he's not capable of doing anything else.

This is how you handle a hostile crowd:


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

If the plan is to turn him heel, that segment was great.

If it's going to be same old same old with the babyface push...then that was awwwwkward


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

All roles played perfect, timing was awesome.. :lol


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Official Turns Heel!!*



deadcool said:


> People already have. Reigns in reality aint even the top 5 merch seller. New Day and Cena are the top sellers in the company.


In reality he is and not I said "not named cena". New Day was #1 but Reigns overtook him. New day is behind Reigns.


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

Fabregas said:


> TheFaceofthe_E said:
> 
> 
> > BIG DAWG! He just owned that crowed. They looked right stupid.
> ...


He owned that crowd, boo. They wanted more and he crapped on them. That's why you're all in your feelings about Roman Reigns right now and producing 20 different thread topics about the emperor's alleged suckery or"heel-turn" hahaha. 

Btw, I'm tired of people trying to use the word "charisma" without fully understanding what it means. Roman Reigns' oozes charisma without ever needing to say a word. Research the term.

Roman Reigns is not The Rock nor does anybody expect him to be, unless you're racist and think all Samoans are alike; shame, I've never heard anyone trying to compare Styles' lame promos to The Rock's or Austin's for that matter, but digress. I've never heard the emperor's fans boast about his mic skills. I do know his mic skills are better than those mediocre boys out of the indies including the unbearable Seth Rollins and AJ Syles. 

So go get you a drink and enjoy the show and stop acting like you know.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Roman Reigns Official Turns Heel!!*



wwe9391 said:


> In reality he is and not I said "not named cena". New Day was #1 but Reigns overtook him. New day is behind Reigns.


If you say so


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Official Turns Heel!!*



deadcool said:


> If you say so


Just going by what Meltzer said


----------



## J0KER (Apr 3, 2017)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

well deserved reactions.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Roman Reigns Official Turns Heel!!*



wwe9391 said:


> Just going by what Meltzer said


Who was himself fed BS news by the WWE and never really provided statistics of his own.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

Face getting that kind of heat = Failure

Seems pretty obvious, really.


----------



## AV9160 (Jan 26, 2017)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

I'm a Roman Reigns fan now. I hope he doesn't turn heel and just trolls everyone every week.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

I hope Chicago starts doing that to the cancer of Raw from now on.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Official Turns Heel!!*



Roy Mustang said:


> Anyone with an IQ above 40 would see he needs to go heel


You just explained why he's staying face.


----------



## dizzylizzy87 (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

It was perfect. Although a "kiss my ass" would have been nice too?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Official Turns Heel!!*



deadcool said:


> Who was himself fed BS news by the WWE and never really provided statistics of his own.


I see no reason for WWE to lie. IDK why some just cant accept it.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

The only thing i find remotely entertaining about WWE is Reigns' nuclear heat. So i hope they keep doing what they are doing. The salt is hilarious


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

OK first off...I pride myself on being fair and credit where its due, Roman handled that pretty damn well. 

Second...how can anyone look at this guy...the zoom up of his face, claiming "its my yard now", that shit eating smirk...and want to possibly like this character? Everything he did and how he was presented was 100% heel, and instead of just rolling with it and capitalizing on the heat, pulling the trigger on what very well could be THE heel of this generation...they position him as the guy everyone should want to cheer for. 

I mean...I crap on WWE for being stupid, but this is like...smack you over the head with a bat levels of obvious. Somewhere out there, a monkey with down's syndrome is sitting in a cage in some lab for study, watching Raw on the security guard's monitor, and thinking "the fuck are these morons DOING?" Does management have to be told how to breathe? I think there's a Bryan and Vinny conversation from an Impact review that perfectly sums this up. They were talking about how stupid TNA was, and Bryan compared them to grass or roots in terms of intelligence. Vinny interjected and said that wasn't fair because roots are alive, can learn to adapt and can grow, to which Bryan agreed and altered his analogy by saying "these people are ROCKS."

WWE...you are ROCKS.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



> *Over*
> 
> One definition describes it as being popular with the audience.[1] Another definition describes it as achieving the desired reaction from the fans. Babyfaces who are over will be cheered, and heels who are over will be booed. Sometimes particular aspects of a performer's presentation may be over (such as a specific move they perform or their ring entrance) without the performer themselves being considered over.


You can whine all you want but Roman Reigns is over.


----------



## HHHdaBES (Apr 3, 2017)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

Wait, there are some pieces of shit who actually like Roman? LOL

Anyway, that was great. 

FUCK YOU ROMAN
GO AWAY
YOU SUCK


----------



## Moho Hwoarang (Dec 4, 2016)

*Roman Reigns reached a level that....*

If he faced John Cena ,Cena will get the biggest cheering of his life and everyone will hope that Cena buries Reigns.

There is no comeback with what happened tonight Vince himself seemed so legit angry and wanted to ignore it by talking over it so people stop it.

It is not about turning heel he got a level of heat that X-Pac would be jealous of it.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

Hahahahaha salty tears


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns reached a level that....*

The fact they were chanting Roman sucks at Vince to send him the message directly :lmao


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

If you honestly want to start placing the crowd on pedestals, you may need to backtrack slightly when they demonstrated the extensive levels of cognitive dissonance they routinely indulge in when they popped for Vince McMahon, the man who they routinely call out of touch and obsessed with a failed pet project, after spending ten minutes opening the show booing that very pet project. Cheering the man who ultimately makes all the booking decisions they loath and spend the majority of their time and energy on says all you need to know.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



Brollins said:


> You can whine all you want but Roman Reigns is over.


FUCK YOU ROMAN

SHUT THE FUCK UP

GO AWAY

Yeah, super over.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



Kishido said:


> Hahahahaha salty tears


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Roman Reigns reached a level that....*

X-pac heat isn't real









It doesn't apply to Reigns anyway because people go out of their way to watch and respond to him


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns reached a level that....*

That is the thing Reigns is not getting that amount of nuclear heat, due to his character work or booking. He is getting an XPAC heat level of go away, like no wrestler in WWE history has ever got. That heat beat Cenas Post One Night Stand heat. I am starting to think the only reason Vince pushed Reigns so bloody hard, so the audience can hate someone they hate more then Cena. A Common Enemy. And yeah Vince seemed legit pissed, his master prototype was not getting the love. Vince finnally got a direct message from the "universe". No one likes Roman at all.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



BarrettBarrage said:


> FUCK YOU ROMAN
> 
> SHUT THE FUCK UP
> 
> ...


You respond to him, so yes


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



Callisto said:


> You respond to him, so yes


They don't get it. The silence treatment would be the answer, booing Roman is now just part of the show. Imagine everyone just being silent and turning their back on the ring, NOW that would be something.


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns reached a level that....*

Good or bad reaction, everyone will watch Roman Reigns defeat Cena. Whine, cry and still buy tickets to boo him. Talk about making a man look strong. 

Pointless thread.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

*Re: Roman Reigns reached a level that....*

...


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



Brollins said:


> They don't get it. The silence treatment would be the answer, booing Roman is now just part of the show. Imagine everyone just being silent and turning their back on the ring, NOW that would be something.


It's funny too. WWE have blurred the "face/heel" dynamic to such a degree that they encourage fans to cheer or boo whoever they want. They don't give a fuck that you hate Reigns to your heart's content, as long as that sort of response is there, that shows you care about him and are invested in what he does. That's heat they can play up to build a story or a match to their heart's content. If you truly want him to go away, then stop giving them your money.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



Callisto said:


> You respond to him, so yes


A PG company will hardly want the fans chanting fuck you Reigns to their top face.... Now whether the reaction is that hate filled on the regular is another matter but if he is getting fuck you roman chants on TV all the time as a PG company they are probs going to have to do something to change reigns.

I mean they should just turn him into the number one heel in the company but that would be too smart.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



Callisto said:


> It's funny too. WWE have blurred the "face/heel" dynamic to such a degree that they encourage fans to cheer or boo whoever they want. They don't give a fuck that you hate Reigns to your heart's content, as long as that sort of response is there, that shows you care about him and are invested in what he does. That's heat they can play up to build a story or a match to their heart's content. If you truly want him to go away, then stop giving them your money.


"Any reaction is a good reaction"

He's supposed to be a good guy, fans want his blood.
Yeah they've blurred it to such a degree that 'other' heels hate Roman and the commentators and other face superstars are on his side.

Mhm.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



Roy Mustang said:


> A PG company will hardly want the fans chanting fuck you Reigns to their top face.... Now whether the reaction is that hate filled on the regular is another matter but if he is getting fuck you roman chants on TV all the time as a PG company they are probs going to have to do something to change reigns.
> 
> I mean they should just turn him into the number one heel in the company but that would be too smart.


"A PG company will hardly want the fans chanting fuck you Reigns to their top face"

But if they're playing up to said heat as was the case here, then would that not be the desired reaction? 

Like I said, they _encourage_ fans to cheer or boo whomever they want. The lines are blurred.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



Callisto said:


> "A PG company will hardly want the fans chanting fuck you Reigns to their top face"
> 
> But if they're playing up to said heat as was the case here, then would that not be the desired reaction?
> 
> Like I said, they _encourage_ fans to cheer or boo whomever they want. The lines are blurred.


No even then they still would not want it. Now adapting I can see it but they for sure do not want Roman to be getting chants like that. They want Reigns to be the top face not the most hated person.

I feel they may tonight because they know there is no hope but we will see if they do on future shows. I still feel they would rather not have fuck you roman chants. 

I agree with that part but the lines are not that blurred. He is booked like a face and even tonight the commentary acted like he is not normally booed. It kind of annoys me because I see a waste of potential as Reigns could really thrive as a top heel.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Brollins said:


> They don't get it. The silence treatment would be the answer, booing Roman is now just part of the show. Imagine everyone just being silent and turning their back on the ring, NOW that would be something.


It would never work, then you'd be left with the 20% of the crowd that cheer him, and Vince would conclude that fans have accepted him.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



THANOS said:


> It would never work, then you'd be left with the 20% of the crowd that cheer him, and Vince would conclude that fans have accepted him.


You are probably right. We would whistle the hell out of that percentage of the crowd where I come from.


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



KO Bossy said:


> OK first off...I pride myself on being fair and credit where its due, Roman handled that pretty damn well.
> 
> Second...how can anyone look at this guy...the zoom up of his face, claiming "its my yard now", that shit eating smirk...and want to possibly like this character? Everything he did and how he was presented was 100% heel, and instead of just rolling with it and capitalizing on the heat, pulling the trigger on what very well could be THE heel of this generation...they position him as the guy everyone should want to cheer for.
> 
> ...


The whole issue with turning Reigns heel is that everyone is going to cheer for him and ruin his heel gimmick. They only hate him because he is THE GUY, not because he supposedly sucks as a babyface. The fan-base is destroying the product because WWE makes them feel powerful and entitled. They don't care for the performers that they claim "deserve" major pushes as much as they care for booing Roman Reigns. Booing Roman Reigns is life for them, it's a highlight of the show at this point. Roman just laughs, smiles and bask in the glory. 

Anybody thinking booing fans spells "doom" or "failure" for the emperor is totally in denial or just mentally incapacitated. WWE are rewarding Reigns, giving him the chance to main-event 'mania, not because they want to force him upon the fans, but because he is in demand. The Undertaker had matches with Lesnar, Wyatt, HHH and even Shane last year and it was not main-event material. I'm not even sure if he and Reigns were meant to be THE main-event, but because the buzz or hype and demand became bigger than Lesnar vs Goldberg, they had to put them on last because the outcome would've overshadow the lesser two "main-event" matches. Reigns didn't get that spot because it was a "retirement match" for 'Taker, sheesh we were all convinced the match against Shane was his last one, it was because everyone wanted to see The Big Dog beat or lose to that old corpse. 

If the energy and money they spent on hating Reigns was spent on supporting their faves we wouldn't be having this conversation. Just see Wrestlemania Axxess for an example. Roman Reigns and Nikki Bella are miles ahead of any other male and female superstar, not named Cena. I could not go anywhere without seeing their merchandise attached to fans. 



BarrettBarrage said:


> "Any reaction is a good reaction"
> 
> He's supposed to be a good guy, fans want his blood.
> Yeah they've blurred it to such a degree that 'other' heels hate Roman and the commentators and other face superstars are on his side.
> ...


And the same fans will light up his Youtube views, follow him on Twitter, buy his poster for their sisters, sell out his shows, and wear his shirt under their [insert the scrub here] shirt. Nobody cares about babyfaces/heels anymore because the fans have screwed it up for everyone. You might as well let go of that lifesaver or lackluster argument.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



BarrettBarrage said:


> "Any reaction is a good reaction"
> 
> He's supposed to be a good guy, fans want his blood.
> Yeah they've blurred it to such a degree that 'other' heels hate Roman and the commentators and other face superstars are on his side.
> ...


Any reaction is a good reaction. Entirely the point. It shows you care and are invested in what he does and they can market him accordingly 

As long as they have keep making a profit, then they really don't have any incentive to change how they push him, because they know people will tune in and support their product regardless


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



TheFaceofthe_E said:


> The whole issue with turning Reigns heel is that everyone is going to cheer for him and ruin his heel gimmick. They only hate him because he is THE GUY, not because he supposedly sucks as a babyface. The fan-base is destroying the product because WWE makes them feel powerful and entitled. They don't care for the performers that they claim "deserve" major pushes as much as they care for booing Roman Reigns. Booing Roman Reigns is life for them, it's a highlight of the show at this point. Roman just laughs, smiles and bask in the glory.
> 
> Anybody thinking booing fans spells "doom" or "failure" for the emperor is totally in denial or just mentally incapacitated. WWE are rewarding Reigns, giving him the chance to main-event 'mania, not because they want to force him upon the fans, but because he is in demand. The Undertaker had matches with Lesnar, Wyatt, HHH and even Shane last year and it was not main-event material. I'm not even sure if he and Reigns were meant to be THE main-event, but because the buzz or hype and demand became bigger than Lesnar vs Goldberg, they had to put them on last because the outcome would've overshadow the lesser two "main-event" matches. Reigns didn't get that spot because it was a "retirement match" for 'Taker, sheesh we were all convinced the match against Shane was his last one, it was because everyone wanted to see The Big Dog beat or lose to that old corpse.
> 
> ...



You're now my favorite gimmick poster. Keep it real.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

Lol at anyone saying this is what WWE wants his reaction to be.

They are just too stubborn to admit they were wrong and if they change course on Roman now it's an admittal of error on their part.


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



Callisto said:


> Any reaction is a good reaction. Entirely the point. It shows you care and are invested in what he does and they can market him accordingly
> 
> As long as they have keep making a profit, then they really don't have any incentive to change how they push him, because they know people will tune in and support their product regardless


The problem is the product and the framework the company books within anyway, you could say "ok, Roman failed, total botch" and drop him totally down the card, it'd change nothing, whoever they decided to replace him with would be booked EXACTLY the same. It's the "FOTC" model that is the problem, the Attitude Era worked because whilst Austin was the big name by and large, other people challenged him for that and they could rotate the main event more.

Now they'd just replace Roman with somebody else they book exactly the same and nothing would be solved, making it all about Roman and not the "FOTC" model itself and the way they book faces so blandly in comparison to heels is a much bigger issue than one man, but its easier to focus all that hate and vitriol on him.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



THE GUY said:


>


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



Solf said:


> You're now my favorite gimmick poster. Keep it real.


How typical. When you no longer have a good argument go with a personal attack. Shoot, I don't blame you one bit but it's irrelevant to the point, boo.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



Roy Mustang said:


> No even then they still would not want it. Now adapting I can see it but they for sure do not want Roman to be getting chants like that. They want Reigns to be the top face not the most hated person.
> 
> I feel they may tonight because they know there is no hope but we will see if they do on future shows. I still feel they would rather not have fuck you roman chants.
> 
> I agree with that part but the lines are not that blurred. He is booked like a face and even tonight the commentary acted like he is not normally booed. It kind of annoys me because I see a waste of potential as Reigns could really thrive as a top heel.


It's not the first time they've done it tho. They played off his heat at the last Royal Rumble and Randy got a massive pop as a result. His character has evolved and this isn't the first time where he came off aggressive in a promo. I don't think WWE are oblivious. They are aware of Reigns' heat and they're trying to utilitize it in a way that benefits him and the people he works with. Like I get the concerns and some of them are valid, but I don't know if turning him into a full fledged heel would be much of a great decision as there's no one who WWE have put in the same investment as they have with Reigns.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



Callisto said:


> Any reaction is a good reaction. Entirely the point. *It shows you care and are invested in what he does and they can market him accordingly*


We're not.

*We're not.*

For the last time in heaven and hell, we're not.

We don't give a living fuck what Roman Reigns does. We give a fuck how the entire roster is left to fight for scraps because the upper brass wants to give it to a person people clearly don't like. It doesn't matter who it was. *That person is getting booed with babyface booking and it's fucking retarded.* I don't get it. How crazy and senile does one have to be to believe that a babyface who is booed to hell is actually a good thing?

I'd even go so far as to say I feel sorry for Roman, because he's been put in a situation where no one appreciates what he does. Roman is a good wrestler, *but who the fuck cares when his wrestling ability has no bearing on whether he is pushed or not?*

Can people finally understand that? Can people finally believe that we are booing him because we hate how stupid he's been booked, and how fucked up it is to see other guys who are clearly shining brighter than him getting shafted because for some backwards-ass reason, they think we'll cheer for him eventually?

"Oh but, you guys cheer when he loses!"

Well no shit. We don't care that Roman himself lost. We care that the other guy won. We cared when Seth beat him clean. We cared when Dean beat his brothers and retained. We cared because Seth was entertaining as a champion and Dean finally got what he deserved. *What innovate thinking that people get what they deserve!!*


----------



## Vejito (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: Jesus that was brutal.*



One Winged Angel said:


> The real guy can't come soon enough, he'll be loved by smarks everywhere for saving us from this BS.
> 
> "The go away" chants were perfect.
> 
> To those who think its just a gimmick and fun to do it, take that.


Serious question, do you have a hate boner for Roman? It's okay to admit that half of this forum haves it which is entertaining to read the bitchy comments of hating somebody.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

*I've been watching WWE for over 15 years now, and I have never EVER seen one guy get this much discussion, attention, controversy and be talked about in general; not even close.

Amazing. :lol*


----------



## TheLapsedFan (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



Natsuke said:


> We're not.
> 
> *We're not.*
> 
> For the last time in heaven and hell, we're not.


But look how passionate (aka invested) you are just denying it. Hilarious. You're getting worked, just not the way WWE intended.

edit: boiled it down to preschool level


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



Callisto said:


> It's not the first time they've done it tho. They played off his heat at the last Royal Rumble and Randy got a massive pop as a result. His character has evolved and this isn't the first time where he came off aggressive in a promo. I don't think WWE are oblivious. They are aware of Reigns' heat and they're trying to utilitize it in a way that benefits him and the people he works with. Hence I don't know if turning him heel would be much of a great decision as there's no one who WWE have put in the same investment as they have with Reigns.


I agree with that and whilst I feel putting someone else in that spot to get Orton cheers would have been better it should WWE are open to the idea of using his heat. No I agree his character the last few years has been a lot better. Nor do I think WWE are blind to it which makes it worse for me. 

I think the best route is Reigns be the top guy on Raw and be the champion whilst you build up others. Heroes are only as good as the villains they face. Reigns staying on top and making other people popular just by trying to slay him before finally pushing someone over the top and making them the main face. That is what I would do. Even some casuals will want to boo him after he beat Undertaker as Taker is so beloved. 

Or just have multiple people be big deals and near the top so there is something for everyone.


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



Natsuke said:


> Well no shit. We don't care that Roman himself lost. We care that the other guy won. We cared when Seth beat him clean. We cared when Dean beat his brothers and retained. We cared because Seth was entertaining as a champion and Dean finally got what he deserved. *What innovate thinking that people get what they deserve!!*


I don't think that's entirely accurate, if Heath Slater pinned Roman Reigns he'd get a pop, sure there's an element of "I'm glad this guy I like got his dues", but there's absolutely a "I want to see Roman lose" element.


----------



## Abdelfadeel (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Jesus that was brutal.*



Jack the Ripper said:


> Taker's botch.


How the hell was this 'Taker's fault? It was Reigns who couldn't support the weight.



> That match would've been 10 times worse if it was Cena vs Taker.


How so? Their is absolutely nothing to support this. For one Cena has the strength to actually lift 'Taker for the tombstone...


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



NoyK said:


> *I've been watching WWE for over 15 years now, and I have never EVER seen one guy get this much discussion, attention, controversy and be talked about in general; not even close.
> 
> Amazing. :lol*


He just retired a legend of the business.

No shit that people are gonna talk about him.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



Gillbergs Sparkler said:


> I don't think that's entirely accurate, if Heath Slater pinned Roman Reigns he'd get a pop, sure there's an element of "I'm glad this guy I like got his dues", but there's absolutely a "I want to see Roman lose" element.


And why do we want to see him lose? Not because of what Roman did.

I like Roman. I thought was awesome in The Shield and played his part perfectly. But I'm not cheering because the guy lose, I'm cheering because booking decided to do something that would generate fan interest, rather than groan because, like Cena, it's the same old shit.

I'm tired of Roman, man. I'm tired of this booking even when Cena had it. I'm booing because he's the same fool Cena was with a different paint job. If Heath won, I cheer because they showcased another person for once.


----------



## King-of-the-World (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

Can't be clearer that Roman's heat is GO AWAY HEAT than the crowd chanting to go away :')

*I LOVE IT!*


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



TheLapsedFan said:


> But look how passionate (aka invested) you are just denying it. Hilarious. You're getting worked, just not the way WWE intended.
> 
> edit: boiled it down to preschool level


It's a catch 22 with people like you, it's crazy.

I can't say the truth without some guy smiling like a fool and saying "But look how passionate you're talking about Roman!"

It's like me mentioning how much the Knicks suck but some guy appears out of nowhere and says "But look how passionately you hate the Knicks! You're getting worked! You're invested in them!"

No I'm not. I'm invested in the NBA. I'm invested in the WWE, and one of the team players in that team just happens to have been booed by over 70k people and just received the same heat Cena got in One Night Stand 05 in a bigger venue. You wanna boil it down to the elementary level but you guys have some sort of subliminal mindfuck logic that us hating someone means we care about them. We're not kindergarteners anymore wtf lol

It's mind blowing how this logic is passing over people.


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: Jesus that was brutal.*



Abdelfadeel said:


> How the hell was this 'Taker's fault? It was Reigns who couldn't support the weight.
> 
> 
> 
> How so? Their is absolutely nothing to support this. For one Cena has the strength to actually lift 'Taker for the tombstone...


Only an amateur would blame Reigns, boo.

Taker is suppose to flip up into his arms, the way Reigns was obviously doing for 'Taker all match. Taker could not get his own feet above his own head, which basically forced Reigns to try and lift 300-400lbs of dead weight, before he just audible-d into something else. Even Strowman would've struggled with it. That was on 'Taker.

Did you actually think Cena was lifting 'Taker or the Big Show on his own? 'Taker is assisting him in the stunt. It's basically acrobatic stunts and circus acts. Notice how all Owens' opponents leap on to his shoulders for the powerbomb. Come on, man. You must think wrestling is real.


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



Natsuke said:


> And why do we want to see him lose? Not because of what Roman did.
> 
> I like Roman. I thought was awesome in The Shield and played his part perfectly. But I'm not cheering because the guy lose, I'm cheering because booking decided to do something that would generate fan interest, rather than groan because, like Cena, it's the same old shit.
> 
> I'm tired of Roman, man. I'm tired of this booking even when Cena had it. I'm booing because he's the same fool Cena was with a different paint job. If Heath won, I cheer because they showcased another person for once.


I hate the booking too, the FOTC formula just doesn't work in terms of engaging and engrossing storytelling, you could replace Roman with anybody and it'd be tedious and tiresome after a while, even if they were adored at first. It's so much bigger than Roman, he's just the new face of a broken system which I'm sure makes them millions, but doesn't create engaging programming.

My feelings are just that too often people direct their frustrations at Roman too much when it's a much bigger issue, it's this obsession with a FOTC when you've got a massively talented roster who should be jockeying for top spot and rotating the main event (which for all the hate he gets is what Roman keeps advocating anyway). It's the insistence of having plain faces with no depth, no wonder heels get cheered, they have actual characters and do stuff that's interesting.

The system is broken, regardless of who is put in specific spots.


----------



## Abdelfadeel (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Official Turns Heel!!*



wwe9391 said:


> Roman will forever be the guy who ENDED the Undertaker, and next year he will END Brock Lesnar.
> 
> Main eventing 4 WMs in a row and continue to be the #1 merch seller on the full time roster


This is a myth. I've spoken to the son of a former wrestler who confirmed it to be a myth. Reigns is not even a top ten seller.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



Gillbergs Sparkler said:


> I hate the booking too, the FOTC formula just doesn't work in terms of engaging and engrossing storytelling, you could replace Roman with anybody and it'd be tedious and tiresome after a while, even if they were adored at first. It's so much bigger than Roman, he's just the new face of a broken system which I'm sure makes them millions, but doesn't create engaging programming.
> 
> My feelings are just that too often people direct their frustrations at Roman too much when it's a much bigger issue, it's this obsession with a FOTC when you've got a massively talented roster who should be jockeying for top spot and rotating the main event (which for all the hate he gets is what Roman keeps advocating anyway). It's the insistence of having plain faces with no depth, no wonder heels get cheered, they have actual characters and do stuff that's interesting.
> 
> The system is broken, regardless of who is put in specific spots.


That just plays into what I'm saying.

People are saying Roman is getting booed because we're invested in Roman Reigns. We're not. It doesn't matter who it was in that position; anyone who gets that sort of booking as a babyface will be booed. It didn't matter that it was Roman. I am not invested in Roman Reigns in the way some people want to believe I am, as if I tune in every other week or PPV or so because of Roman. He's the segment people cringe at.

*What if I was to say, perhaps, a majority of us are more invested in other people than Roman Reigns, so much that we will cheer for them not because we want to boo Roman, but because we don't give a f*ck about Roman but give a sh*t about the other guy?*


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

"OH MY GODZ TURN ROMAN HEEL SO WE CAN LOVE HIM"

such stupid logic on this forum jesus christ.. It just proves you don't care about the booking or how he is being pushed/shoved down your throat at all. You just want him to bash the fans?

that is good enough for you? rofl so stupid.


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



Natsuke said:


> It's a catch 22 with people like you, it's crazy.
> 
> I can't say the truth without some guy smiling like a fool and saying "But look how passionate you're talking about Roman!"
> 
> ...


If you want to hate Reigns that's fine, that's your prerogative, boo. My issue with the whiners is they get bent out of shape about Reigns' booking, as if he's the only one with pathetic booking. Then try to pretend that he isn't over or he's some failed project that's destroying the E. Just because the reaction makes it seems that he's not over, it doesn't mean he isn't over. Check his statistics and financials, he's over. You may not like him, but you are of the minority, not the majority.

Rollins' booking during his whole championship run was completely and utterly intolerable; yet nobody booed or created thousands of hashtags and thread topics about how they hated his booking. Kevin Owens whole championship run was a gay humiliation ritual. Two dudes on the wrong-side of 30 in a BFF bromance and you didn't think that crap was corny and pathetic. The whole divas division is a vicious cycle of unbearable crap, I can't even watch Sasha anymore. What about New Day, a bunch of lusty, perverse, young black men embarrassing the black race with the whole slave-entertainment jig and destroying the tag-division in the process to get a record, and you think anything Reigns is doing is worse than any of this crap. I would rather see Reigns kick out at 2.5 a billion more times and do one move, before somebody tries to force-feed that 2 hours and 45 minutes of no Roman Reigns trash on me. 

I don't care if people want to hate Reigns without having any legit reason to do so, I only hate the hypocrisy.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Cenas dealt with worse


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Official Turns Heel!!*



Abdelfadeel said:


> This is a myth. I've spoken to the son of a former wrestler who confirmed it to be a myth. Reigns is not even a top ten seller.


Well I talked to a son of a former wrestler who confirmed it to be the truth. Roman is a top seller.


----------



## DropThatSoap (Apr 4, 2010)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

He's been a heel since at least the Royal Rumble, when he was sent out at #30 specifically to draw heat and subsequently cause a pop for Orton's win (which kind of didn't happen).

Creative has realized (probably because of Cena's situation 5+ years ago) that manufacturing a babyface push is the new #1 way to make a heel. Reigns, by playing this role, is actually the top heel in the company. If he kayfabe "turns heel", he's no longer a heel, because he'll no longer be booed in this modern age. This is a genius move, as keeping him a kayfabe babyface/face-leaning tweener will allow him to play the face role for kids, and heel role for adults (kind of like Bret's differing reaction depending on where he was in North America in 1997).


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

Dude that was hilarious and I guarantee all Vince heard was the presses kick on and start printing money. Contrast a crowd that is utterly focused on Reigns for ten minutes while he does nothing except smirk a few times and glance down at his hand once with that same crowd ignoring a match where Neville was working in ass off in favor of watching beach balls get thrown around and chanting about that. Who do they care about more? Which of those guys do you think is going to get Vince's company the most attention?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

The Nuclear heat is not not actually towards Roman. It is the same way how they chant CM Punk. It is the audiences way of letting TPTB know they are sick of the same BS. And they can see through the same BS. They just had 14 years of Cena. With his Superman booking. IT doesen't who is in Romans position. They would look good, with this insane invincible booking. Roman is so over exposed, and hated because of how manufactured his push is. Plus now combine that with him effectively ending Taker's career, in such a sloppy fashion too. I just think this time it hit a nerve with the general wrestling fan. Like Vince you just shit over the legacy of the GOAT career. For what so Reigns can be even more booed? I would say start over again, send Roman down to midcard. Build him up, see what happens. But at this point Roman is over the hill. Even if they turn him heel. They well still boo him. Because it is insane Xpact heat, of the likes no one has ever seen.


----------



## Super Hetero Male (Jul 1, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

This thread is a goldmine of denial.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



Asmodeus said:


> Dude that was hilarious and I guarantee all Vince heard was the presses kick on and start printing money. Contrast a crowd that is utterly focused on Reigns for ten minutes while he does nothing except smirk a few times and glance down at his hand once with that same crowd ignoring a match where Neville was working in ass off in favor of watching beach balls get thrown around and chanting about that. * Who do they care about more? Which of those guys do you think is going to get Vince's company the most attention?*


Probably the guy that's received the 3 year long FOTC push.


----------



## Abdelfadeel (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Official Turns Heel!!*



wwe9391 said:


> I see no reason for WWE to lie. IDK why some just cant accept it.


Crredibility<0.


----------



## The Catche Jagger (Mar 8, 2017)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

It was really cool to see nearly 10 straight minutes of pure heat. Roman's not turning heel, though. I'm not fond of that fact, because his character really does need *something* in order for it to really click. Whatever, still get moments like this where I can think of what could be, but never will be.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

They have Balor and Rollins now so why is Roman still the number one? Balor is clearly going to end up more popular


----------



## Abdelfadeel (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Jesus that was brutal.*



TheFaceofthe_E said:


> Only an amateur would blame Reigns, boo.
> 
> Taker is suppose to flip up into his arms, the way Reigns was obviously doing for 'Taker all match. Taker could not get his own feet above his own head, which basically forced Reigns to try and lift 300-400lbs of dead weight, before he just audible-d into something else. Even Strowman would've struggled with it. That was on 'Taker.


'Taker didn't have to put his feet above his head for Triple H or Orton. Yet they both successfully lifted 'Taker with ease. :hmmm



> Did you actually think Cena was lifting 'Taker or the Big Show on his own? 'Taker is assisting him in the stunt. It's basically acrobatic stunts and circus acts. Notice how all Owens' opponents leap on to his shoulders for the powerbomb. Come on, man. You must think wrestling is real.


Using this logic, anybody can lift Big Show or 'Taker as long as they're being assisted.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

Roman Reigns fans are like Jean Grey wannabes, they act like if they are inside your head and claim that you would love heel Roman no matter what.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

I genuinely believe everything with Roman is a modern day work and 99% of you guys are behaving as expected.

Sadly, it'll be 15 years before the inner workings of today becomes common knowledge.

They sent him out there to say 5 words. Vince told him to milk every second of heat that he could. It's intentional, it's a work, they want you to boo him, you're a mark getting worked if you do boo him, and 99% of you are ignorant to how they're using him IMO.


----------



## Abdelfadeel (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Official Turns Heel!!*



TheFaceofthe_E said:


> Well I talked to a son of a former wrestler who confirmed it to be the truth. Roman is a top seller.


Give me the initials.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

It was fun seeing the entire arena crap all over that opening segment. 

#_FuckthatGuy_


----------



## Abdelfadeel (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

Crowd: GO AWAY! GO AWAY! GO AWAY!

Reigns Fans: He's not getting go away heat.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

The Catche Jagger said:


> It was really cool to see nearly 10 straight minutes of pure heat. Roman's not turning heel, though.


They booked him to say 5 words after milking nuclear heat for as long as possible.

The crowd is being worked and encouraged into booing him even more.

That is a fact.

Booking that intentionally garners heat = heel booking.

You all think you know so much about how the business works, and they're using that against you. You're all being worked and it's delicious to watch.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

I can't remember a opening i loved as much as this in a long time. Roman being smug is my favorite thing to watch. Repeatedly slowly raising the mic to his mouth to egg them on was great. One line is all he needed. Crowd made the segment everything they wanted it to be and Roman played it perfect. Hope to see more of this Roman.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

WWE is not subtle

If someone is heel, all they they do is cheat, bitch and complain 

Even monster heels like Braun spend most of the their mic time bitching about how they should have more 

Until Roman starts doing that he is a face in the WWE's eyes

For a heel the reaction is fine but for someone you want to be the next Cena your hill is getting bigger and bigger


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Jay Valero said:


> It was fun seeing the entire arena crap all over that opening segment.
> 
> #_FuckthatGuy_


The segment was booked to entice the arena to crap all over it. 

Therefore, the arena played right into Vince's hand.

That's a work... while convincing people they're empowered. Lol.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

Here is the key to see if you are being "worked" or its just the company fucking up

Does this make you want to buy their shirt?

If the answer is no than they fucked up


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

It's getting hard not to like Roman when he's working people into a frenzy with his presence alone.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

The ONLY thing worse than this was Cena in ONS06. For those that don't know, they literally threw shit AT Cena and when Edge cost him the match, they were chanting "Thank you Edge" when hours before the match Edge was one of the most hated with Foley. 

Roman was absolutely destroyed. Delete, Go Away, STFU, Roman Sucks, You Suck. And I LOVED how the crowd made sure to chant Roman Sucks when Vince came out, that was GOLD!


----------



## The Catche Jagger (Mar 8, 2017)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



IronMan8 said:


> They booked him to say 5 words after milking nuclear heat for as long as possible.
> 
> The crowd is being worked and encouraged into booing him even more.
> 
> ...


If I am being worked, then I'm happy they pulled it off. However, I'd not sold that WWE would turn Reigns heel without some sort of alternative presenting itself. At the moment, I'm not sure that we currently have that due to the booking that they've been doing.

I guess what I'm saying is that I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

How are we being worked? You're saying they want their baby face to be hated? That makes no business sense


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

stevefox1200 said:


> WWE is not subtle
> 
> If someone is heel, all they they do is cheat, bitch and complain
> 
> ...


Nope, your assumptions are wrong and that's why you're being worked. 

You think the WWE is never subtle? 
You think a heel must cheat? 
You think Roman must be Cena 2.0? 

These assumptions are all wrong and they're using them to work you. 

Royal Rumble... they worked everyone into booing Roman.

Raw after Mania... they worked everyone into booing Roman for as long as possible.

He's booked as a heel.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

If he's a heel then why is he constantly facing heels! ?


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



IronMan8 said:


> Nope, your assumptions are wrong and that's why you're being worked.
> 
> You think the WWE is never subtle?
> You think a heel must cheat?
> ...


When is the last time WWE had a heel that was not a titanic cocksucker who bitched out everyone and was a coward at heart

Every heel is a cowardly cocksucker, even the "cool heels" and the "monsters" are trying to represent bullies


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



IronMan8 said:


> I genuinely believe everything with Roman is a modern day work and 99% of you guys are behaving as expected.
> 
> Sadly, it'll be 15 years before the inner workings of today becomes common knowledge.
> 
> They sent him out there to say 5 words. Vince told him to milk every second of heat that he could. It's intentional, it's a work, they want you to boo him, you're a mark getting worked if you do boo him, and 99% of you are ignorant to how they're using him IMO.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

stevefox1200 said:


> Here is the key to see if you are being "worked" or its just the company fucking up
> 
> Does this make you want to buy their shirt?
> 
> If the answer is no than they fucked up


Nope, your definition implies that every work is designed to sell merch, which is clearly not the absolute goal of WWE's business.

You are being worked if you are being manipulated to do what they want you to do.

In different situations, they work you in different ways. 

Tonight, the crowd was worked to boo and chant for as long as possible.

They worked the crowd successfully.

Why else would he be booked to say 5 words? Do you think they expected him to come out to cheers, say 5 words, then walk off in 30 seconds? Exactly.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

Chanting "Shut the fuck up" before he has said a word and he's not even a heel? why in the world aren't they turning him heel?...Here's an idea....chant "The Storyline Sucks" and that will get WWE's attention. You had HHH the other day saying something along the lines of "if they are booing him he's a heel", and then JBL going on a psychotic rant but does nothing about it...then you have graves and cole applauding the passionate hatred and saying the fans cheer the bad guy and boo the good guy....
no no no, that's not how product works as *people buy the product they want not the product they don't want. HHH, Steph, and to an extent Vince need to admit they screwed up the Roman Reigns character in 2014 and don't know how to properly turn him heel. Hell, even crediting someone's idea of a heel turn for him off a forum or blog site could work.*


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



IronMan8 said:


> The segment was booked to entice the arena to crap all over it.
> 
> Therefore, the arena played right into Vince's hand.
> 
> That's a work... while convincing people they're empowered. Lol.


Fucking try hard.



stevefox1200 said:


> Here is the key to see if you are being "worked" or its just the company fucking up
> 
> Does this make you want to buy their shirt?
> 
> If the answer is no than they fucked up


This.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

You reall think this is a work? The storyline Reigns is a heel because majority of the audience hate him. And he acts like a heel. But he is not booked as a heel, in terms of the opponents he faces. Whens the last true heel Roman faced? A True babyface is Bayley. She is adored and loved by many. Reigns is a reflection of the Any reaction is good reaction mob. OR he is a heel because he is booed. Even though it is insane go away heat. This has been a problem since Cena bulldozed his way through WWE this past decade. And I guess WWE have figured selling a fake babyface as a face, is going to turn him into a massive heel. Or Vince figures They well hate Roman so much, Cena well finnaly be truley loved by the smarks. I am a genius! :vince2. To me a Babyface is universally cheered. And a heel is someone you just either love to hate. Or you despise them so much, you want to stop watching. Thing is I am watching atm for Roman, the reaction to him. He doesent make me want to tune out. I want him to fuck off :lol. But he is polarizing, to me that is not a tradational heel. But in the Modern WWE sense he is.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

RubberbandGoat said:


> How are we being worked? You're saying they want their baby face to be hated? That makes no business sense


I'm not saying they want their top face to be hated, that's your own assumption and that's how they're working people.

I suggest people forget about what is "supposed" to happen and what their roles are "supposed" to be.

Because that's exactly how you're being work.

You think something is supposed to be a certain way.

Well guess what? If they wanted Roman to get cheered tonight, they would have tried anything but booking him to say 5 words after pausing for an eternity. 

They wanted to milk as much nuclear heat as possible.

A subsection of the audience will like Roman anyway, so he'll still sell merch to them. You're right in saying he doesn't need to fit into last generation's categorisations for working the crowd. But basically, they're using smart fans' own knowledge about the business against them.

It's pretty creative in my opinion.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



wwe9391 said:


> How can someone with go away heat be the #1 merch seller in the company not named Cena? Interesting to say the least.


Because he panders to the same demographic as cena kids he just adds desperate lonely ugly chicks into his and can't be number 1 if someone's outselling you no matter how you spin it


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

NapperX said:


> Chanting "Shut the fuck up" before he has said a word and he's not even a heel?


Are you aware that your reaction is based entirely on what you think you know about faces and heels, ie the method in which they manipulated crowds 20+ years ago?



NapperX said:


> ..then you have graves and cole applauding the passionate hatred


Because Vince is happy about successfully working the crowd, so he told the commentators to put them over. 



NapperX said:


> no no no, that's not how product works as *people buy the product they want not the product they don't want. *


*

Again, your reaction is based on how you think the product is supposed to work. And people actually are buying the product and paying attention to the product and reacting passionately to the product.*


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

You know what's funny? How wrestling fans who always cry and bitch about not getting their way often compare WWE to other business with the usual talk of employees, customers, etc. Yet they chant go away. Then they say they're a paying customer....

Y'all know you can't actually make an employee leave their place of business...right? What is the logic behind that chant?


----------



## ecclesiastes10 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Re: Jesus that was brutal.*



One Winged Angel said:


> I'm going to make sure its never forgotten here and reply to every obnoxious Roman mark with it.
> 
> Never forget #GOATbotch


never forget huh...so this is what makes u tick in life:serious:


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

Just like Reigns muttered

"In the palm of my hand"

Dude went out there said 5 words :lmao


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

Those fans were pathetic.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

So many idiots in this thread talking about how good this is for Roman.


----------



## ecclesiastes10 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Official Turns Heel!!*



deadcool said:


> People already have. Reigns in reality aint even the top 5 merch seller. New Day and Cena are the top sellers in the company.


u pulled that out your ass, show proof before making baseless comments like that, your bias is disgusting, I don't like. respect, or really watch Meltzer but its understood he's one of the few with backstage knowledge, what do u have but your hate for a tv character.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



IronMan8 said:


> Are you aware that your reaction is based entirely on what you think you know about faces and heels, ie the method in which they manipulated crowds 20+ years ago?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lazy writing is a concern, and people only buy the product they want to purchase not the product they don't. This isn't 20 years ago of the NWO, DX, The Rock, Stone Cold era...those days are long gone...and what was the number one reason for the demise of NWO and WCW.....mediocre creative and questionable booking. The Rock exceeded expectations. The Rock's, Stone Cold's storylines, character, creative, booking are far better than Reigns. If you want to compare 20+ years ago, then you are aware Reigns wouldn't last, but since WWE focuses more on "Brand" and Marketing then it becomes a different story which isn't an improvement.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Roman Reigns Official Turns Heel!!*



ecclesiastes10 said:


> u pulled that out your ass, show proof before making baseless comments like that, your bias is disgusting, I don't like. respect, or really watch Meltzer but its understood he's one of the few with backstage knowledge, what do u have but your hate for a tv character.


Interesting observation you got there. I stated facts, not hate. Unfortunately, I'm not in a position to reveal my sources, pretty much for the same reason as Meltzer. Meltzer is mostly on point, but there were quite a few times in which he made up news to sell his product; this Reigns being the top seller is one such instance.

I repeat, New Day and Cena are the top merch sellers. Reigns isnt even in the top 5. Read it and leave it.

Calling someone "disgusting" for standing up against false information is not becoming of an adult, which I hope you are.


----------



## ecclesiastes10 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

couple points, the raw after mania crowd reactions doesn't count, because they aren't the norm. also if ppl wanna act like that the crowds after raw are suppose to be a picture of how general wwe fans act , than what does it means when they tell a bunch of chicks they suck dick on national tv...this happen only a couple of years back...its pointed out how aj styles get cheered and so do owens but hardly would u found the ppl who hate on roman to accept that it means they fail as heels, instead coming up with excuses y its not a big deal, HYPROCITES. plus this whole roman reigns is terrible face or he a failure as a face, where the fuck where u when for a year roman would cut the same promo, He's NOT a good guy, He's not a BAD guy, just THE guy. His Chararcter is WHATEVER based on the situation ahead of him, like a normal person, no BODY is strictly EVIL or GOOD. so stop with the whole he getting booed, yea by a bunch of haters, hes also getting cheered too,


----------



## ecclesiastes10 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Official Turns Heel!!*



deadcool said:


> Interesting observation you got there. I stated facts, not hate. Unfortunately, I'm not in a position to reveal my sources, pretty much for the same reason as Meltzer. Meltzer is mostly on point, but there were quite a few times in which he made up news to sell his product; this Reigns being the top seller is one such instance.
> 
> I repeat, New Day and Cena are the top merch sellers. Reigns isnt even in the top 5. Read it and leave it.
> 
> Calling someone "disgusting" for standing up against false information is not becoming of an adult, which I hope you are.


bro u r not the bible I don't have to take it or leave it, u r making a claim which can either be factual or not. in a real sense, this is not religion which is based on faith. I do not know u, so how can I just Believe what u r saying. u are a complete stranger to me. so in order to convince me that u are not full of it, it would behoove u to supply factual data, to support your claim, if im not mistaken unlike Meltzer u do not have a radio show or magazine where u can make claim that I can judge for myself if they come to fruition or not. so in what world would it make sense for me to believe u.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

He shouldn't have said anything at all. It was funny how everyone chanted "shut the fuck up" before he even said anything. And the most powerful were the "go away" chants. Is that the X-Pac heat already? Reminds me a lot of "Die, Rocky, Die". With The Rock, they turned that into one of the greatest wrestlers of all times. I doubt that it will be the same with Roman Reigns.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Roman Reigns Official Turns Heel!!*



ecclesiastes10 said:


> bro u r not the bible I don't have to take it or leave it, u r making a claim which can either be factual or not. in a real sense, this is not religion which is based on faith. I do not know u, so how can I just Believe what u r saying. u are a complete stranger to me. so in order to convince me that u are not full of it, it would behoove u to supply factual data, to support your claim, if im not mistaken unlike Meltzer u do not have a radio show or magazine where u can make claim that I can judge for myself if they come to fruition or not. so in what world would it make sense for me to believe u.


If having a radio show or a magazine is some kind of a pre-requisite to have credibility, then you are right.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

The fans doomed themselves by following up their "Thank You Taker" chants with "Roman Sucks." Continuing to obsess and react to him is what keeps him on top while knocking a beach ball around and doing the wave in a match featuring four darlings.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

Guys this thread could go to a billion pages. IT is all on Vince. IS he going to persist with Vince despite him self? Or give up on Roman. Based on the fact he is prob going to end Lesnar too. Hell bring Rock back end him too. I well say no. It is out of our control. The question is how many fans well WWE have left? Prob very little. IS Roman making any of us not watch? Nope quite the contary. Vince is prob rubbing his hands gleefully. Ah good good, the hate makes you strong :lol. I mean Vince knew what he was doing when he made Roman open the show. Want Roman to go away? Don't react, give him crickets. No Reaction is a bad Reaction.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

The Reigns marks constantly repeating themselves over and over in this thread with their delusions. It's hilarious.


----------



## ecclesiastes10 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Official Turns Heel!!*



deadcool said:


> If having a radio show or a magazine is some kind of a pre-requisite to have credibility, then you are right.


those where examples of mediums he used to break news, and talk about future storylines and the like, if u can show me ANYWHERE, even on this site, where u made a insider claim and was proven right at least 5 times, id know and everyone reading this thread, that you're the real deal with sources


----------



## jky2k15 (Aug 26, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

The announce team said of the raw after mania "The fans boo those they normally cheer and cheer for those they normally boo." As if to imply they don't always boo RR. GTFO with that shit.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Official Turns Heel!!*



deadcool said:


> People already have. Reigns in reality aint even the top 5 merch seller. New Day and Cena are the top sellers in the company.


:con3
Bish exsqueeze me????

https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCir...n_roman_reigns_selling_more_merchandise_than/

Where the fuck are you getting "aint even the top 5 merch seller" from lmaoooo?


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

Look Vince knew what he was creating and he doesn't care what you think, he only cares about what he thinks because WWE is his creation, his playground. He sent Roman out early to get the negative boo's out early. It was the most relevant thing on people's minds and he wanted that out the way. Note how the Hardy's came out afterwards, he wanted both out the way and give the show a strong start. 

As much as I dislike Reigns, he was brave to stand there and take that negative nuclear heat. That heat lasted for more than ten minutes and he took it. This was the opposite of the Hogan ovation in 2002 after Wrestlemania 18. Reigns took the heat like Piper and Flair would have back in the day, only difference Piper and Flair did it intentionally, whilst Reigns was intentionally created by Vince. 

It's true that any reaction is a good reaction, the majority of the stars do not get much of a reaction so if people react it means they are invested in your character. People are invested in what Reigns does whether they are positive or negative about it. Characters like that are needed to drive the product or otherwise WWE would be just boring. Vince is creating his stars and whilst people are invested in their chosen stars. Vince is intentionally using this conflict of interest to drive his product. Guys like Rawley and Corbin will get the Vince push, whilst people protest and want their stars to get pushed. I think this is the only way for WWE to survive in a dead Kayfabe era. I can't see people being invested in face/heel work, it's dead. The heel's can't generate heat anymore because they get cheered so the faces do it instead.


----------



## AoEC_ (Jul 17, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

I think WWE has realised that this situation is the status quo and there is no need to alter anything. The critics are happy to think that they are somehow shoving it to Vince by booing the heir apparent relentlessly, Vince is happy that he continues to make money irrespective of Reigns' crowd reactions and Reigns' supporters/fans are happy to see him in high profile programs/ matches on a consistent basis, which at the end of the day is what fans of a performer want more than anything else. It's a win-win for all TBH. If crowd reactions didn't bring about a change to WWE's strategy for Reigns in Feb 2015, I don't think that would have an effect in the slightest 2 years and multiple high profile programs later in Apr. 2017.


----------



## coreysamson (Apr 26, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



The Boy Wonder said:


> The fans doomed themselves by following up their "Thank You Taker" chants with "Roman Sucks." Continuing to obsess and react to him is what keeps him on top while knocking a beach ball around and doing the wave in a match featuring four darlings.


My exact thoughts. There is so much truth to this and it is sad that these Roman haters can't see the forest for the trees on this issue.

If these guys would chant exclusively "Undertaker" without the Roman part... It's like any thread here on WF or on FB pages I follow such as the classic It's Still Real To Us Dammit page. You'll have someone comment with an unpopular opinion and then someone will say the predictable "must be a Roman fan"...

That intro was, as said in one word, beautiful. That nuclear heat was really something. And as other posters said, the fact that he said "This is my yard now" and that was all it took. Less is more. Absolutely.


----------



## Cydewonder (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

Roman sucks I'm glad he got those chants. I hope "Under-taker" becomes the new CM Punk chant towards him. 

Plus botching the reverse tombstone, Ceasaro could of easily picked up Taker.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

Worst opening segment ever, those undertaker chants almost had brought tears it was awesome. They could have brought out the hardys or brock and the place would have erupted but no they bring out roman to pace the ring, utter bs.


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

There's no point trying to change Vince's mind. He won't. He made Bryan job to Reigns just to stick it to the fans and he is set on this, because his ego won't allow him to consider anything else. Just don't watch. Don't buy tickets if it upsets you that much. And he isn't turning heel. 

Don't waste your energy.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

Reigns getting that XPac aka TURNTHECHANNEL heat...Raw ratings will be 1.6 next football season thanks to this clown.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



Cydewonder said:


> Roman sucks I'm glad he got those chants. I hope "Under-taker" becomes the new CM Punk chant towards him.
> 
> Plus botching the reverse tombstone, Ceasaro could of easily picked up Taker.


Taker botched that tbh. 

Why do so many of you think people do these spots all by themselves? Most of the time the receiver is doing half if not most of the work. Only an idiot would expect someone to tombstone dead weight when not only did Taker miss where his legs were supposed to go, he just sent all of his weight downwards.


----------



## KOMania1 (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

I thought it was a fantastic segment. Roman visibly mouthed and gestured "I've got them in the palm of my hand" and it's clear WWE are doubling down on his heat. The only time I've heard a wrestler get more heat than that was when Cena faced down the One Night Stand crowd roughly a decade ago. What will be interesting is seeing how they handle it next week, presumably he will go back to feuding with Braun given Braun's promo with Lesnar.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

Anybody else see the "Roman is worse than Polio" sign? Was awesome.

There's your top face, Vince.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

I loved it <3


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

he'll just go back to feuding with proper heels and nothing will change.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

he could run over a child and you all would say hes not a heel yet 
how much more heelish does he have to act?


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

It's been a long time since I saw something like that from a WWE crowd. I think he handled it well actually - but there's clearly animosity that goes way beyond his victory at WM. When Vince came out, I enjoyed the fact that he was on the receiving end of some "Roman sucks" chants.

I think next week, we'll be back to a chorus of boos for Roman but minus the verbal abuse - I wish we could after WM crowds every week!


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

Personally, I didn't like the segment. They spent the first 15 minutes of RAW doing absolutely nothing. They could have done the same exact thing in about 5 minutes and accomplished just as much.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

Good. I hope the booes follow him till the end of career, not just trolling heat like Cena gets, but legit heat and booes, he and Vince should be shit on at every occasion, HOF, ceremonies, fuck them and their stupid retarded ass.


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

The crowd was music to my ears, I'm surprised they didn't boo Vince to shit or get in some CM Punk chants though, as he is the one ultimately responsible. Fuck Roman Reigns, just go away, please.


----------



## ForYourOwnGood (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

He played them like a fucking harp.


----------



## gh0st (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

They needed to throw rubbish in the ring, like old WCW


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

Whew... it's hot in here. :lol


----------



## syrusriddick (Nov 29, 2008)

HerNotThem said:


> *Beautiful*


Oh god it was so Lovely. Brought a tear to my eye.


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



God Movement said:


> sSo I'm wondering how many people tuned out, since it was go away heat. If it's go away heat, then people do not want to see him. So I'm expecting a 1.0 rating for the first hour at the very most. That's just my opinion though.


lol roman gona lose 2million viewers. cruisers will get em back at 9 doe. bilbo baggins takin on samwise gamge


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



BigDaveBatista said:


> he could run over a child and you all would say hes not a heel yet
> how much more heelish does he have to act?


He's not a heel. He would have low blowed taker after the match, insulted fans, beaten up guys backstage. 

They are trying to portray him as an " I don't give a fuck if you like me or hate me" bad ass face. And as Cole said in commentary and Vince said in response to the chants in the ring "our fans are passionate, blah blah blah they feel one way or the other bah blah blah" it's the exact same shit they said when Cena was getting booed out of the building. The more fans cry to Vince to turn him, the more Vince will keep him face.


Unless he does any of the aforementioned stuff, Roman is staying face.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



ToddsAutographs said:


> be sure to tune back in at 9 for fuckn bilbo baggins vs the evil elf


You wouldn't watch that?!?! I'd watch the shit out of that!


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

*Re: Jesus that was brutal.*



One Winged Angel said:


> The real guy can't come soon enough, he'll be loved by smarks everywhere for saving us from this BS.
> 
> "The go away" chants were perfect.
> 
> To those who think its just a gimmick and fun to do it, take that.


This is fucking hilarious. 

Way to go Roman.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

henrymark said:


> He's not a heel. He would have low blowed taker after the match, insulted fans, beaten up guys backstage.
> 
> They are trying to portray him as an " I don't give a fuck if you like me or hate me" bad ass face. And as Cole said in commentary and Vince said in response to the chants in the ring "our fans are passionate, blah blah blah they feel one way or the other bah blah blah" it's the exact same shit they said when Cena was getting booed out of the building. The more fans cry to Vince to turn him, the more Vince will keep him face.
> 
> ...


considering what happened after the match it would have been wrong for roman to attack taker after the match, taker needed his moment 

the fans are passionate, what else do you want them to do just not reference the crowd? 

Please tell me when Romans acted like a face in the last year?


----------



## The.Great.One (May 5, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

He was laughing at the smarks chanting hahahha


----------



## BuffbeenStuffed (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

I think he handled it well, considering how badly his supposed baby face run has been handled and that the company have resisted turning him officially as a heel. There have been many wrestler's that have been in the same spot where the fan's begin to turn on them and immediately become rattled by it (Randy Orton springs to mind)


----------



## 449 (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

He played it off well, kudos for that. Crowd was great. But he really needs to turn lol


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



gh0st said:


> They needed to throw rubbish in the ring, like old WCW


I hope the crowds will start doing this again :lol Would be sooo good


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



BigDaveBatista said:


> *Please tell me when Romans acted like a face in the last year?*


Tell me when he acted like a heel. And when I say acted like an heel I mean things like cheating to win, for example.


----------



## Bun Dem (Apr 2, 2017)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

That heat was beautiful. Would've enjoyed it a lot more if he gave back some but I guess they're keeping it ambiguous for now with this "will he or won't he".




ste1592 said:


> Tell me when he acted like a heel. And when I say acted like an heel I mean things like cheating to win, for example.


Well recently he gave no respect to a legend like HBK giving him advice and has now just kind of squashed an old man who couldn't go anymore. That's heelish to me.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

ste1592 said:


> Tell me when he acted like a heel. And when I say acted like an heel I mean things like cheating to win, for example.


oh look a deflection instead of examples, im not saying he's explicitly a heel im saying he's not a face. all of his promos are heelish, his mannerisms are heelish, he works heel in the majority of his matches 


uou all call for heels to win clean all the time so would that really be a problem?


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



Bun Dem said:


> Well recently he gave no respect to a legend like HBK giving him advice and has now just kind of squashed an old man who couldn't go anymore. That's heelish to me.


If we go by the desrespecting behaviours, even Austin was a heel. That's not a good metric, especially because a lot of times WWE faces act like fucking cunts who are actually more hateable than the people we're supposed to hate.

I'll label Roman Reigns a heel when I'll see him actively cheating to win. Until that, it's just WWE's way to pretend everything is fine and keep doing what they're doing. They're basically telling people that they decide what's is allignment and everyone can see him as a heel or as a face as they see fit.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

Uh... was that 'fuck You Roman'? 

Lol. And asshole.


----------



## Bun Dem (Apr 2, 2017)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



ste1592 said:


> If we go by the desrespecting behaviours, even Austin was a heel. That's not a good metric, especially because a lot of times WWE faces act like fucking cunts who are actually more hateable than the people we're supposed to hate.
> 
> I'll label Roman Reigns a heel when I'll see him actively cheating to win. Until that, it's just WWE's way to pretend everything is fine and keep doing what they're doing. They're basically telling people that they decide what's is allignment and everyone can see him as a heel or as a face as they see fit.


Wasn't Stone Cold a tweener? If so then that's what you can label Roman Reigns as well for now. And if you only want your heels as cheats then thats fine. I personally prefer a bad guy who got where he is through his own efforts(kayfabe in this situation), is full of himself because of it and doesn't care what others think.


----------



## Majmo_Mendez (Jul 18, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

They will just move him to SD next week and pretend that everything is fine.


----------



## heizenberg the G (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

Standards has seriously dropped If these Roman marks describe that as owning the crowd if anything the crowd owned his ass if you want to know the definition of owning look no further than Shawn Michaels at Toronto 2005 and The Rock at 2003 Roman marks believe they own delusions staring at the crowd smiling and saying five words at a 15 minute on slaught is no way owning the crowd its cowardly and looking for the easiest way out. I get you love Reigns but don't speak bullshit please.


----------



## Paradigm (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

This thread has some... 'interesting' takes on Roman, but it really feels like the truth is somewhere between the two positions.

WWE knew he'd be booed, we knew he'd be booed, he knew he'd be booed. In that sense it was well booked, yet the clue is in the commentary team as others have alluded to - and I actually have a ready made example.

If you go back and watch the building of Austin Aries from commentator back into competition for Neville, you'll notice something Corey does. Slowly, but still obviously, he begins to start disagreeing with Austin. Talking up Neville, and no longer complimenting Aries in-ring ability. Aries did the same, he was less agreeable with his usual co-heel commentator - and questioned Neville slightly more. It was obvious from the narration - and that is what commentary is, narration/exposition - that they were breaking the 'bond' that had been forged. They made it explicitly clear that Neville and Aries weren't on the same page.

Roman? They've done the exact opposite. Everything that our narrators (commentary implies they aren't telling a story - they are) say doesn't ring true with reality. The story isn't that Roman doesn't care what the crowd thinks, it comes across as an inability to control it. They tell us the story of a babyface while he goes out and is forced to play the role of a heel to the crowd.

Are the WWE happy that he gets a reaction? Definitely. Would they prefer he was cheered? Once again, definitely. He's their 'top face', if he could be loved, that'd be their aim. Rather than wanting the negative reaction, they've accepted it - but not the narrative of the crowd. They won't tell the story that the audience feel they see unfolding. The commitment to Roman being marketable is too strong. Does he verge on the odd heel action or promo? Sure, but that isn't the story we're told. We're still told he's a babyface despite of the those promos, we aren't asked to embrace his 'brash' nature.

My question to those claiming that people who dislike Roman are being worked would be this:
What reaction would you accept reflected *BADLY* on Roman?
1. People who boo stop booing, you still hear those who cheer - we are told Roman isn't hated
2. People who boo continue to boo vocally - we are told that we are being worked
3. People universally cheer Roman - he's finally 'over', people like him
4. People universally boo Roman - Look how well the WWE's plan is working? Everyone is being worked... Or he's a heel! Idiot!

I don't have a massively strong opinion either way, but people claiming that he's over need to recognise they are doing a very clever 'double think'. There are no conditions, no audience reaction, nothing except pin drop silence (which isn't possible, he does have fans) that you'd accept as a rejection of Roman. And even then, after the nuclear levels of heat, how many people would be claiming silence was a turning point?

Roman isn't a heel, he isn't 'over' with the majority of the WWE universe, but that doesn't mean they are completely oblivious. It doesn't mean Roman's a bad wrestler, nor that WWE can't book his special brand of heat in a positive way - last night being a classic example. Yet to claim he's a heel when he isn't presented as one, to claim that virtually any reaction from the audience is what the WWE want or that he's over is lying to yourself.

Would Vince prefer that nuclear heat to silence? 100%. Would he be happier if they were cheers? 100%. Is *any* reaction better than no reaction? 100%. Is Roman anywhere near the position that creative would *like* him to occupy with the fans? Of course he isn't, why would you even try to argue he is? The admission doesn't tarnish Reigns reputation.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

The perfect opening segment and Reigns played it perfectly, also glad we didn't see him again as there was no need.


----------



## Rugal 3:16 (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

The *GO AWAY!!* chant needs to be Trending and Viral.. 

It's not Profanity and Vulgar but it sends a more powerful message and the commentators will have a trickier time spinning it


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

While I enjoyed that opening segment as much as I enjoyed the crowd at One night Stand 2006, that wont change anything. He's still getting a huge reaction, which is what they want. If people want him to go away, turn your back or leave your seats anytime he's in the ring.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



BigDaveBatista said:


> oh look a deflection instead of examples, im not saying he's explicitly a heel im saying he's not a face. all of his promos are heelish, his mannerisms are heelish, he works heel in the majority of his matches
> 
> 
> *you all call for heels to win clean all the time so would that really be a problem?*


Deflection? Examples? What would be the purpose? My examples are any single one of his matches, where he doesn't do anything even remotely close to breaking the rules. If anything, you are the one who you should give me examples of him being a heel. And no, being a prick on the microphone doesn't make you a heel. Austin and Rock were two huge pricks on the stick.

You can say he is not a face all you want, but fighting your battles with honesty does make you kind of a face, despite all the bad words you say. Again, I remember you that Steve Austin wasn't exactly a guy who came out to tell kids to eat their vitamins and say their prayers, yet he's one of the biggest babyfaces that ever worked a wrestling ring.


----------



## AWeirdExits (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

I think this 'promo' almost single-handedly turned me into a Reigns mark

I am in awe, all hail the Roman Empire <3


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



ste1592 said:


> Deflection? Examples? What would be the purpose? My examples are any single one of his matches, where he doesn't do anything even remotely close to breaking the rules. If anything, you are the one who you should give me examples of him being a heel. And no, being a prick on the microphone doesn't make you a heel. Austin and Rock were two huge pricks on the stick.
> 
> You can say he is not a face all you want, but fighting your battles with honesty does make you kind of a face, despite all the bad words you say. Again, I remember you that Steve Austin wasn't exactly a guy who came out to tell kids to eat their vitamins and say their prayers, yet he's one of the biggest babyfaces that ever worked a wrestling ring.


And Steve Austin was the exception, not the blueprint. Hell if reigns acted like Austin people would just point and say well there making him act like Austin to get him over 

Austin and rock were pricks on the mic yes but they had crowd involvement and used it in every promo, reigns doesn't nor is he told to

He doenst pay the role of a face or a heel but its closer to heel than face and has been for the better part of a year


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

That opening to RAW was glorious. Great Undertaker chants and then the Roman hate was on the level of Michaels at Montreal in 2005 or Cena in ECW One Night Stand.

The last time Roman got heat somewhat like this he reacted badly and started going "THIS IS REAL LIFE!" but this time he played it to perfection. Even threatening to talk got huge boos :lol

"This is my yard now" was a perfect line for Roman to eat all that negative energy up. Pointless though as he isn't turning.

Also, the commentary team moments after being all "DERP DERP PEOPLE TONIGHT WILL BE BOOING WHO THEY NORMALLY CHEER!"

F**k off :Rollins


----------



## Florat (Feb 25, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

Man, I know it was probably the plan but seeing one of my favorites get booed like this was such a sad moment :batista3


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



BigDaveBatista said:


> And Steve Austin was the exception, not the blueprint. Hell if reigns acted like Austin people would just point and say well there making him act like Austin to get him over
> 
> Austin and rock were pricks on the mic yes but they had crowd involvement and used it in every promo, reigns doesn't nor is he told to
> 
> *He doenst pay the role of a face or a heel but its closer to heel than face and has been for the better part of a year*


It's just words, his action speaks completely opposite. I have a very close friend who is like the most antisocial person in the world, he is always saying that he hates people so much, yet whenever someone is in need he'll do his part to help. If I go by your logic, he is a bad person.

If we want to say he doesn't play either role, fine, we can say that. But pretending he is more heel because he says he doesn't care about others opinion while never doing anything heelish outside of his words is stretching it a bit, in my opinion.

Also, the fact that Rock and Austin got people invested by being pricks doesn't mean Reigns uses a different approach. Actually, it would probably be the exact same thing if only people liked Reigns as much as they liked Austin or Rock. This is just WWE telling people to react as they see fit because they have no idea what to do to get the reaction they'd love to get.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

Everyone worshiping him are making me lol. His heel turn in theory should work, but it doesn't mean it will. I'll reserve my judgment before I start kissing his ass.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



heizenberg the G said:


> Standards has seriously dropped If these Roman marks describe that as owning the crowd if anything the crowd owned his ass if you want to know the definition of owning look no further than Shawn Michaels at Toronto 2005 and The Rock at 2003 Roman marks believe they own delusions staring at the crowd smiling and saying five words at a 15 minute on slaught is no way owning the crowd its cowardly and looking for the easiest way out. I get you love Reigns but don't speak bullshit please.


"this is my yard now" mic drop 

is all he needed to do. He did own the crowd because that were giving him the biggest reaction on the roster and making that spotlight bigger and bigger and bigger on him. He retired the legand of the Undertaker. He came out the winner and said to love to those smarks in the crowd.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Roman Reigns Official Turns Heel!!*



Legit BOSS said:


> *I saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You of all people saying that.
You post most of these new threads about him. If you want an official Reigns discussion thread so much why don't you make one? Instead you're posting threads about his merchandise sales and Axxess line compared to Samoa Joe.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

It's WWE, if fans didn't chant anything, then they'd use the lack of boos as "proof" that the crowd doesn't hate him because "well they aren't booing him are they?"

There's is no brilliance here on WWE's part. It doesn't matter what people do, they want to go in a certain way and they'd twist EVERYTHING in any way that they need to in order to validate themselves in their own minds, it's that simple.

The rest is, just WWE talking out of their own asses.

I still don't give two craps about Roman, and I think that people are giving WWE WAY too credit here. Don't try and convince people that they're doing this brilliant "subversion" when the commentators are practically creaming themselves whenever they talk about the guy.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



ste1592 said:


> It's just words, his action speaks completely opposite. I have a very close friend who is like the most antisocial person in the world, he is always saying that he hates people so much, yet whenever someone is in need he'll do his part to help. If I go by your logic, he is a bad person.
> 
> If we want to say he doesn't play either role, fine, we can say that. But pretending he is more heel because he says he doesn't care about others opinion while never doing anything heelish outside of his words is stretching it a bit, in my opinion.
> 
> Also, the fact that Rock and Austin got people invested by being pricks doesn't mean Reigns uses a different approach. Actually, it would probably be the exact same thing if only people liked Reigns as much as they liked Austin or Rock. This is just WWE telling people to react as they see fit because they have no idea what to do to get the reaction they'd love to get.


Maybe its wishful thinking but I cant call him a face when he doesn't remotely act like one


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

That drawing of heat and boos was OBVIOUSLY intentional. I don't get why people are like "oh yeah we got him this time, Vince is gonna turn him heel". Vince was loving that shit.


----------



## Marco Metelo (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

They will keep doing this unless people leave Arena when Roman shows up.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

In case this wasn't posted already:

https://clyp.it/vf3pvyfo

:cena Idiots.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

I cant believe wwe will continue to push him as the ultimate face, they must of known roman would be hated for retiring arguably the greatest wrestling character of all time, it can hardly be "passing the torch" when people wont accept it being passed.

they sent him out there to soak up the hate and him simply stating "this is my yard now" that would only further antagonize the crowd and walking off was hardly face like behavior.

Im not saying they will full blown turn him heel but they may not have any choice in the matter now, reigns wont be pulling a "divisive" crowd reaction like cena, I just cant see it after this.

I dont even mind roman, wwe just locked in this "we must find the next cena", it failed with lex luger after hogan, its failing here.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns Official Turns Heel!!*



CesaroSwing said:


> You of all people saying that.
> You post most of these new threads about him. If you want an official Reigns discussion thread so much why don't you make one? Instead you're posting threads about his merchandise sales and Axxess line compared to Samoa Joe.


*As usual, you're wrong. I see at least two Roman haters on the first page who have made more threads and posts about him this week than I have all last month. If I were making all the threads, then there would be far more praise than bitching. Secondly, I DID make an official Roman thread with 500+ pages that was closed 3 years ago with the other wrestler discussion threads. It hasn't been remade because the mods disallowed dedicated wrestler discussion threads. At least TRY to know what you're talking about before wasting a notification.*


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

Thought it was an excellent opening.

Played it perfectly.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



BigDaveBatista said:


> Maybe its wishful thinking but I cant call him a face when he doesn't remotely act like one


And that's fine, but I can't call him a heel if he doesn't act like one. All the heelish I've seen from him are talk, talk and talk. I have yet to see him brutalize someone randomly just because he can. Sure, he is booked to act like a prick, that's obvious, but if he doesn't do heelish things like cheating and beating people up just because, I can't call him a heel.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



wwe9391 said:


> He played the crowd like a fuckin fiddle in that segment


I don't think you know what that means. They booed as soon as his music hit, & he didn't do a damn thing but stand there. He didn't control a damn thing. The crowd stayed too loud for him to ever possibly cut an actual promo. 



wwe9391 said:


> He is the #1 merch seller on the full time roster. So you cant blame them for not giving a shit.


Maybe, and that's not impressive considering he's been pushed as the top guy for over 3 years straight now. Whoever is pushed in that top spot is going to sell a lot by default to the casuals. Who it is is irrelevant. He should be selling more than he does with the massive push he's gotten.

Impressive merch sales is someone like how AJ Lee managed to stay in the top 5 in sales for over a year when the divas barely got any time at all.



wwe9391 said:


> I see no reason for WWE to lie. IDK why some just cant accept it.


WWE will lie about anything if it suits their agenda. They lie about attendance to make themselves seem more popular. You can't see why they would lie to make it seem like their failed project is more popular than it is?


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



Reotor said:


> In case this wasn't posted already:
> 
> https://clyp.it/vf3pvyfo
> 
> :cena Idiots.


Silence won't change shit. Roman has fans, and they'll cheer for him while the rest of the crowd is quiet; WWE will be all "You see? He's cheered now!".


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Impeccable Sin said:


> I don't think you know what that means. They booed as soon as his music hit, & he didn't do a damn thing but stand there. He didn't control a damn thing. The crowd stayed too loud for him to ever possibly cut an actual promo.
> 
> 
> Maybe, and that's not impressive considering he's been pushed as the top guy for over 3 years straight now. Whoever is pushed in that top spot is going to sell a lot by default to the casuals. Who it is is irrelevant. He should be selling more than he does with the massive push he's gotten.
> ...


He Played the crowd as soon as his music hits because he knows once his music hits people will make noise and give him a reaction making his spot light bigger and bigger. Fuckin idiots. 

Has regards to your merchandise reply. Excuses, excuses, excuses. That seems to be the go to excuse now for Romans success.


----------



## Municipal Waste (Jan 1, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Official Turns Heel!!*



Rankles75 said:


> Roman is quality...
> 
> And all those dumbass hicks giving Vince their hard earned money to turn up just to boo, they really think Roman gives a shit?


As someone who faced the prospect of fighting 75k people to get to his car after WrestleMania, I appreciate Roman being in the main event on Sunday, because I was able to leave 2/3 through the match, end the match correctly in my mind with Taker going over, and hop out of the stadium onto the interstate no problem.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

Yeesh, that was nuclear. The longer they try the harder it will be to accept him as a an actual heel. He organically became a 'heel' at least a year ago and they keep pushing him as a face which means when they turn him now its just so easy to be cynical and it will feel manufactured to hell.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



ste1592 said:


> I'll label Roman Reigns a heel when I'll see him actively cheating to win.


I don't think that will happen anytime soon. The way they're building him, it would be just as OOC for him to cheat for a win as it would be for Brock Lesnar at this point. It's not an issue of morality, obviously, since Roman has cheated fairly recently, but strength. He's too dominant for that, they're going to show that he can get the wins on his own.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



Asmodeus said:


> I don't think that will happen anytime soon. The way they're building him, it would be just as OOC for him to cheat for a win as it would be for Brock Lesnar at this point. It's not an issue of morality, obviously, since Roman has cheated fairly recently, but strength. He's too dominant for that, they're going to show that he can get the wins on his own.


And that's fine, but why should I call him a heel for that? Wrestling isn't exactly the deepest form of art, if you don't cheat, you are one of the good guys.

Strowman doesn't cheat because he's a dominant monster, but he backs down from fights when it's not convenient to him. Roman seems much more like WWE's version of Marvel's Thor, which ironically is how Italian TV commentators renamed the Superman Punch.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

Reigns is a tweener and has been for a year now...

*Tweener:* _A morally ambiguous wrestler who is neither a face nor heel (an in betweener),[1] also sometimes describes a heel who is usually cheered or a face who is usually jeered, especially when two faces or two heels face each other._ (source)

"I'm not a good guy, I'm not a bad guy, I'm The Guy".


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

You know it literally is Go Away heat when they chant "Go Away" :grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:

It was fantastic, but what was even cooler imo was when they chanted "Roman sucks" to Vince. You know he was doing everything in his power to not tell them to F*ck off :lol


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



Dolorian said:


> Reigns is a tweener and has been for a year now...
> 
> *Tweener:* _A morally ambiguous wrestler who is neither a face nor heel (an in betweener),[1] also sometimes describes a heel who is usually cheered or a face who is usually jeered, especially when two faces or two heels face each other._ (source)
> 
> "I'm not a good guy, I'm not a bad guy, I'm The Guy".


He's not a freaking tweener. WWE acts like he's a BABYFACE muting crowd reactions and making talent endorse him as a good guy. Just like Goldberg last night.


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

It was the right move to have Roman start the night. 
It was what Management expected it to be.... and even more so! 
Vince and H know that the majority of people hate Roman Reigns, especially a Smarky post-Mania crowd. So they gave a full house of fans an opportunity to let him have it. The crowd took the opportunity, capitalized on it and made Roman look like a complete fool out there. 

But that is the end of it. Roman will be booked strong, fans will continue to gripe and Mania will have that buffoon in the Main Event.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



ste1592 said:


> Silence won't change shit. Roman has fans, and they'll cheer for him while the rest of the crowd is quiet; WWE will be all "You see? He's cheered now!".


10 years of Cena and wrestling haven't learn a damn thing
Booing and spending so much energy only serve to enhanced Vince perception that he is the most over guy.
What the fans need to do is not give Roman Reaction, more than that the fans will need to give more reaction to some one else, whether its AJ, Rollins, Ambrose or any other guy, you must show WWE that you want _this guy_ and not Roman.

But the best way, and possibly the only way, is to simply not pay WWE any money.
Don't watch RAW if Roman is on it, don't go to a live show if Roman is on it, don't pay tickets and subscribe to the network for a PPV Roman is on it, don't click youtube videos with Roman on it etc etc
This is really the best way to send a massage to WWE.

But if you fans choose the easy way and just boo Roman, after you already paid a ticket and bought his shirt and matching gloves, then you better buckle up because your going to spend the next 10 years with Roman Reigns as your guy.

You can gloat and laugh all you want how crowds are booing Roman but at the end of the day the one laughing all the way to the bank is Vince.


----------



## bmack086 (Aug 21, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

Lol, and this thread shows that the fans are taking the hook, line, and sinker.

Of course they knew the reaction he was going to get. That's why he was sent out there first and only to deliver one line. It was fun to watch, but Vince knew exactly how that was going to play out.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



ste1592 said:


> And that's fine, but why should I call him a heel for that? Wrestling isn't exactly the deepest form of art, if you don't cheat, you are one of the good guys.
> 
> Strowman doesn't cheat because he's a dominant monster, but he backs down from fights when it's not convenient to him. Roman seems much more like WWE's version of Marvel's Thor, which ironically is how Italian TV commentators renamed the Superman Punch.


I didn't say you should call him a heel. My point was they are putting him on Brock's level now, cheating to win, no matter how many wins he picks up that way, would always mean he's a step below, that there's doubt he could get the job done on his own. 

I think they're navigating dark water here. They don't want to do anything to lose his reactions so he's going to come out and play up to crowds that hate him and be remorseless in his matches, but they aren't going to make it clear that he's a bad guy because that'd run the risk of losing some of his heat with the crowd, some of his $$$ with his fans, and weaken him in the wrestling narrative. 

As dominant as Braun is, he backed down from Brock last night, Brock was willing to fight. Braun doesn't seem like a cowardly character to me, but always calculating the most opportune time to fight. Brock, though, is above that, he's strong enough, in the WWE's narrative, that he's willing to fight anyone, at any time. They want Reigns to be Brock-level, not Braun-level.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



Asuka842 said:


> It's WWE, if fans didn't chant anything, then they'd use the lack of boos as "proof" that the crowd doesn't hate him because "well they aren't booing him are they?"
> 
> There's is no brilliance here on WWE's part. It doesn't matter what people do, they want to go in a certain way and they'd twist EVERYTHING in any way that they need to in order to validate themselves in their own minds, it's that simple.
> 
> ...


Exactly.

Imagine if fans started becoming so apathetic to the push that they stopped reacting to him. "Their silence is a great sign of respect for the BIG DOG maggle!" I say that as someone who actually enjoys Reigns' work, but WWE have never hidden how much they want Reigns to be THE GUY, so they will adjust in whatever way they have to in order to justify the reactions. They've lost control of the fans and are scrambling around in ways to try and make the situation work.

WWE are lying by trying to push this agenda that any reaction is a good reaction. WWE wanted him to be the new babyface of the company long term, but their woeful booking and presentation has damaged that beyond repair. 

I've been saying this for at least two years now, but; having Reigns go straight to a WrestleMania WWE title main event after The Shield broke up; without going through at least two years of building raport (with a HIGH MAJORITY of the fans) in hot angles; improving on the mic (has done slightly) with the help of good short snappy soundbite material (not boring monologues and cheese/fairytales); growing a reputation as a workhorse (which he has now but the resentment came first and undermined it) via midcard/upper midcard title feuds vs real heels, is what fucked him over, especially with WWE telegraphing "this is our new guy whether you're ready or not" so blatantly. 

Add in how white hot over Daniel Bryan was at the time and how they rushed him back just to be eliminated from the 2015 Rumble and then lose to Reigns at Fast Lane and its legitimately retarded (unless there's some footage in a vault somewhere that can prove the plan was to create a mega heel all along, just that they haven't pulled the trigger quite yet. As if they're that clever though). It didn't bother me personally, but it obviously was going to bother a lot of fans and you're now seeing the results of that. Vince has stubbornly persevered with his final major babyface project, while still booking Reigns poorly and it has only escalated (Royal Rumble 2016 in general and HHH being a "cool heel" during that time are examples).

You can't put the genie back in the bottle in the manner they're doing, so they're using their propaganda to spin this idea that he's over in the way they want. So, barring, a brilliantly booked heel turn and run before a switch back when the majority of fans are actually rabid for it and not just told to accept it, this is a failed push on WWE's part. If they can start to increase Raw ratings (at worst stabilise them, although this isn't all on Reigns) and house show numbers (look at the difference Cena made going to Smackdown, that's a real draw) while Roman starts doing Cena level merchandise numbers then fair fucks they will have gotten away with it, but until then it's a mess... and I don't blame Reigns too much for that, more how WWE have handled him.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



Reotor said:


> In case this wasn't posted already:
> 
> https://clyp.it/vf3pvyfo
> 
> :cena Idiots.


"Booing him will only make him stronger"

Roman is powered by the boos, they only serve to increase his powers exponentially. He is growing and looking stronger by the minute. It's like a Zenkai boost.

Trollman Reigns.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



Reotor said:


> 10 years of Cena and wrestling haven't learn a damn thing
> Booing and spending so much energy only serve to enhanced Vince perception that he is the most over guy.
> What the fans need to do is not give Roman Reaction, more than that the fans will need to give more reaction to some one else, whether its AJ, Rollins, Ambrose or any other guy, you must show WWE that you want _this guy_ and not Roman.
> 
> ...


Man, there was no need to post that wall of text. I agree with you on everything you said, if you pay WWE, you can moan all you want, they won't give a shit. I don't agree with them, because that's not the way I'd do it, and if they had competition that's not how they'd do it either. But it is what it is, so we have to deal with it.

I'm merely implying that being silent while you're at a live event and you dislike Roman is pointless. WWE would just spin it in "People now like Roman" because some other people are cheering him.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



Asmodeus said:


> *I didn't say you should call him a heel.* My point was they are putting him on Brock's level now, cheating to win, no matter how many wins he picks up that way, would always mean he's a step below, that there's doubt he could get the job done on his own.
> 
> I think they're navigating dark water here. They don't want to do anything to lose his reactions so he's going to come out and play up to crowds that hate him and be remorseless in his matches, but they aren't going to make it clear that he's a bad guy because that'd run the risk of losing some of his heat with the crowd, some of his $$$ with his fans, and weaken him in the wrestling narrative.
> 
> As dominant as Braun is, he backed down from Brock last night, Brock was willing to fight. Braun doesn't seem like a cowardly character to me, but always calculating the most opportune time to fight. Brock, though, is above that, he's strong enough, in the WWE's narrative, that he's willing to fight anyone, at any time. They want Reigns to be Brock-level, not Braun-level.


As long as that's clear, we're good. WWE is definitely trying to have it both ways though, I agree.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

Rumour has it that Roman actually consumes the boo's much like Bray Wyatt supposedly consumes Sister Abigail's spirit. Therefore, the more he is boo'd, the stronger he will get. It's been predicted that by 2020 that he will be able to defeat opponents with just one Samoan Drop.

In seriousness though, I think that segment last night cemented Roman as the guy at the top. It was red-hot heat.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

5 words > 15 minutes of fans having a therapy session by telling Dr. Phil where Roman Reigns hurt them on the doll


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

Holy shit when he said "my yard now" I thought the crowd was gonna jump in the ring and kill him! Never seen that kind of heat!!!


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

You know what all of this reminds me of?"

"I'm not a good guy. I'm not a bad guy. I'm the guy."

Once again, WWE is having Reigns respond to the post-WM hatred of his super push by blatantly trolling the fans. And how did all of that turn out last year with THAT stuff? A year of monotony, no development from Reigns, and no endgame other than gratification from a skewed perspective that loud, negative reactions for a BABYFACE is somehow going to translate to him being a megastar.

So, pardon me if all I can say to Reigns' "rousing success" right now is whoop-de-fucking-do. :bored


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



ste1592 said:


> Man, there was no need to post that wall of text. I agree with you on everything you said, if you pay WWE, you can moan all you want, they won't give a shit. I don't agree with them, because that's not the way I'd do it, and if they had competition that's not how they'd do it either. But it is what it is, so we have to deal with it.
> 
> I'm merely implying that being silent while you're at a live event and you dislike Roman is pointless. WWE would just spin it in "People now like Roman" because some other people are cheering him.


Hey it wasn't that long:hmmm
Anyway yeah the WWE will always try to distort and spin this as if Roman is over no matter what.
This is not like the 90s when if WWE fucked up (and they did) you could simply switch to WCW. Now they are a monopoly and its a lot harder and I don't think anything less than a complete stoppage of consuming WWE product will help.
But this isn't going to happen sadly, WWE fans are just talk and no walk.


----------



## sillymunkee2 (Nov 4, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

I dont know if the "fucks" were needed but man was that ever fun to watch.


----------



## tigerking288 (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

WWE know precisely what they're doing. Anyone thinking otherwise is kidding themselves.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Can someone screen shot Romans recent tweet about last night and post it on here? I can't do it on my phone.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

That wasn't heel heat, that was X-Pac heat.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

What would've made the Reigns part better is if he would've said "I made Taker my bitch" and then walked off.


----------



## moveznflips_ (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

Roman handled those smarks so well. He really is our beautiful king


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849109279336517636

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849271316695875585


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



The True Believer said:


> You know what all of this reminds me of?"
> 
> "I'm not a good guy. I'm not a bad guy. I'm the guy."
> 
> ...


Yup. Thats why im skeptical now as well.

Last year he acted really heelish for the post-mania crowd. After that? back to the status quo of the white meat babyface push. 

I would love to be surprised here, but...Ive seen this movie before.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



Asmodeus said:


> I don't think that will happen anytime soon. The way they're building him, it would be just as OOC for him to cheat for a win as it would be for Brock Lesnar at this point. It's not an issue of morality, obviously, since Roman has cheated fairly recently, but strength. He's too dominant for that, they're going to show that he can get the wins on his own.


Sneak attacks and backstage beatdowns would show he is a heel and atm the moment he has only feuded with heels other then taker and Strowman hinted at their feud carrying on. Rumble does not count as a that is a multi-man match. 


Could easily just have be a heel who rarely cheats and is unbeatable at the top making him more hated and making other faces more popular by facing him.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

Say what you want about Cena, but I would have much preferred if that was Cena, at least he has some likeable qualities whereas Roman is just an extended vein of Vince's cock as once again he shafts the fans.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

I don´t remember the last time I watched anything WWE related, but I gotta say this is kinda sad. I mean I laughed but if this is the guy they are pushing to be the top dog and that as a Face. Well yea, sad 

Edit: Just reading some comments here supporting Roman. I feel like are either trolling or delusional. This is not good. Not even Cena got that much hate back when I was watching.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



Reotor said:


> In case this wasn't posted already:
> 
> https://clyp.it/vf3pvyfo
> 
> :cena Idiots.


He should say "I'm not a failure, I'm not a success, I'm just A GUY" :grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

*and the self-delusion begins*

https://twitter.com/WWERomanReigns/status/849271316695875585

If he and Vince think last night is a good sign of things to come, they are bigger idiots. That wasn't even good heat, that was we want you to fucking die heat. Yeah keep thinking that them giving you any reaction is going to help sustain this moronic push . Eventually it's going to crash again the minute he gets injured, fails a drug test again, or business drops.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



Dolorian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849109279336517636
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849271316695875585


They're never going to turn him heel. They're having too much fun trolling the crowd. :vincecry


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



The One Man Gang said:


> They're never going to turn him heel. They're having too much fun trolling the crowd. :vincecry


Yes because pissing off fans is a great way to keep them watching. Good thing I cancelled the network after Royal Rumble 2015 and haven't pay the 10 dollars since since obviously this company is moronic.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

If he was a heel, he'd be the GOAT heel based off that reaction. Instead everyone just hates him because he's the forced baby face no one asked for. Sad. His look SCREAMS heel, it doesn't even make sense why they are forcing him on the fans as a FOTC.


----------



## Foreign Object (Mar 18, 2017)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

Pure heel! No respect shown to Undertaker, the loudest boos I've heard in years, pure hatred thrown his way ... nuclear levels of heel heat! That was strong. It was a really entertaining segment.


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



Foreign Object said:


> Pure heel! No respect shown to Undertaker, the loudest boos I've heard in years, pure hatred thrown his way ... nuclear levels of heel heat! That was strong. It was a really entertaining segment.


Too bad it's going to be wasted and everything is going to be back to normal because Vince thinks that reaction was a good thing.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



-PerfectDarkness- said:


> The opening felt like the heel turn I've been waiting for. We'll see if it actually leads to anything....


^


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Q-MAN said:


> https://twitter.com/WWERomanReigns/status/849271316695875585
> 
> If he and Vince think last night is a good sign of things to come, they are bigger idiots. That wasn't even good heat, that was we want you to fucking die heat. Yeah keep thinking that them giving you any reaction is going to help sustain this moronic push . Eventually it's going to crash again the minute he gets injured, fails a drug test again, or business drops.


What's gonna happen? Roman gonna become the number 2 merch seller instead of 1? Is WWE gonna go out of business cause of this? Record revenue says otherwise. 

Face it you and everyone else who hates Reigns are just fighting a losing battle. Just like the song says "your up against a machine to strong"


----------



## siweltrebor (Jan 18, 2017)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

It's one of the few times a cocky heel HHH attitude era style promo would have been perfect, the crowd would have been all over it, missed opportunity.


----------



## siweltrebor (Jan 18, 2017)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

Wow if he did cheat to win, gosh that would make you the biggest heel ever, to cheat to beat the Undertaker in his final match, that would have been epic from a character changing perspective.


----------



## Łegend Ќiller (Dec 21, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

Honestly, that was a stupid move by WWE. He was already hated by alot of fans BEFORE his match against Taker. Now, it gets much, much worse with him retiring Taker.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



wwe9391 said:


> Face it you and everyone else who hates Reigns are just fighting a losing battle. Just like the song says "your up against a machine to strong"


WWE better not spell that out too loud, otherwise someone may take the hint and stop pouring money into their pockets.


----------



## SkipMDMan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

Let's all boo Reigns cause it's the 'in' thing to do. Stupid people. Maybe you boo the bagger at the grocery store if you don't get the right one? Reigns is an employee. Instead of booing someone who really has no choice about his role, how about just giving that same heat to HHH, Steph, Vince and anyone else with actual input into creative? Make them feel uncomfortable, don't let them talk or do whatever story they are trying to present. 

Yet these same people cheer Steph, or Vince or HHH when they are the ones behind this, you wonder at the idiocy of sheeplike "fans" who do nothing to increase their enjoyment of the product and whose overly inflated voices make it less likely for people who came to enjoy the show to do it.


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



wwe9391 said:


> What's gonna happen? Roman gonna become the number 2 merch seller instead of 1? Is WWE gonna go out of business cause of this? Record revenue says otherwise.
> 
> Face it you and everyone else who hates Reigns are just fighting a losing battle. Just like the song says "your up against a machine to strong"


You do realize the network is not doing well in terms of paid subs, attendance is down and ratings are below what the need to be. WWE is making money, but not the amount it be should making for long term stability.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



mattheel said:


> Yup. Thats why im skeptical now as well.
> 
> Last year he acted really heelish for the post-mania crowd. After that? back to the status quo of the white meat babyface push.
> 
> I would love to be surprised here, but...Ive seen this movie before.


Exactly. Everyone ITT that's bragging about WWE "playing the fans" are just living in the moment and completely disregarding that an end game, which matters infinitely more than instant gratification via reaction, is what the WWE should be striving for here. Instead, it'll probably be the same shallow booking we've been getting where Reigns will say "cool" things and do "cool" things that don't correlate to any character development whatsoever while everyone else is fed table scraps and mocked for not getting over.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Q-MAN said:


> You do realize the network is not doing well in terms of paid subs, attendance is down and ratings are below what the need to be. WWE is making money, but not the amount it be should making for long term stability.


Call me in 10 years when they are still in Business


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

If only he could wrestle or cut a promo he would be fantastic with this kind of reaction.


----------



## Matthew Incredible (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

A couple of points:

-If Roman is the #1 merch mover, then it is deceiving. Give a number of guys the Roman push and I bet they move more merch than Roman.

-Finn Balor will surpass Roman in merch once he gets pushed. The guy is a merch-ready machine.

-Having your #1 baby face and face of the company receive that kind of reaction is not a good thing.

-Despite WWE record profits, they have long-term issues if things keep going the way they are. Families, hardcore wrestling fans, and the WWE Network are the key to these record profits. If the hardcores stop spending money or go elsewhere and if the families lose interest or go elsewhere, they have big issues. WWE is the only major touring wrestling company in the states, that is a HUGE advantage. Casual fans are gone and that will play a part when it comes time to renew the TV deal, as ratings keep dropping to new lows.


----------



## Master of the DDT (Dec 18, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



Matthew Incredible said:


> A couple of points:
> 
> -If Roman is the #1 merch mover, then it is deceiving. *Give a number of guys the Roman push and I bet they move more merch than Roman.*
> 
> -Having your #1 baby face and face of the company receive that kind of reaction is not a good thing.


Exactly. Reigns is a large merchandise seller but that's only because the WWE produces a ton of merchandise for him: he has over 30 different pieces of merchandise available on the website. Gallows and Anderson, have 4... Cesaro has 6, Sheamus has 5, Zach Ryder has 2, Emma has 0, Alexa Bliss has 9, Orton has 22.... 

Reigns is the babyface of the company because the company is manufacturing him to be the babyface and not due to any organic reaction he received from the audience to warrant his ascension to the main event.


----------



## downnice (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

I hope fans do this every single week until they either turn him heel or Roman quits


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



anirioc said:


> I dont remember a crowd this hostile and 36 y.o. I dont even know what just happened but it has to be one of the most awkard segments ever and its very clear that this Roman experiment has been a completely failure. there are no words.


Bro, are you kidding? This was a fucking TRIUMPH of Reign's developing "I don't give a fuck" charisma and the WWE played the crowd like a damn fiddle.

Don't you think it was odd they played the undertaker tribute RIGHT before they strutted Reigns out there?
And then as they were going through a dozen different chants, all he had to do was raise the mic and ACT like he was going to speak and they would boo right on cue.

The script is flipped and he had the audience in the palm of his hand. Reigns is still a tweener, but they're USING the audience hate now.


----------



## ErichZann (May 20, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

Reigns is starting to act like a heel....and I LIKE IT.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

Yeah, that wasn't an "official" heel turn by any means.. Although if I didn't know any better and completely skipped over Wrestlemania and watched the opening segment of Raw without listening to the commentary, I'd probably think it WAS one. Everything from the crowd reaction to the way Reigns responded to them would have fit one perfectly.


----------



## capatisdumb (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



wwe9391 said:


> Face it you and everyone else who hates Reigns are just fighting a losing battle. Just like the song says "your up against a machine to strong"


a middle-of-the-hour throwaway tag match with the hardys is outdrawing romans so called epic post-"i beat the undertaker at wm" promo so no


----------



## UCSB616 (Jan 16, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



Unca_Laguna said:


> Bro, are you kidding? This was a fucking TRIUMPH of Reign's developing "I don't give a fuck" charisma and the WWE played the crowd like a damn fiddle.
> 
> Don't you think it was odd they played the undertaker tribute RIGHT before they strutted Reigns out there?
> And then as they were going through a dozen different chants, all he had to do was raise the mic and ACT like he was going to speak and they would boo right on cue.
> ...


This is a great post and 100% correct. The people who feed this stuff are playing directly into the hand WWE is dealing and it is beautiful. Reigns is working this perfectly himself and it's all part of the longterm plan they have for Roman just like they did for Cena. Kids love him, adults hate him, and everyone has an opinion. He's well on his way to being a much bigger star than John Cena and unlike Cena has the right look to go onto much bigger things a la his "cousin." Reigns will be an action movie superstar within 5-10 years and the "smarks" will be remembering when they helped him get there by being meta. It's all a great story.


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



UCSB616 said:


> This is a great post and 100% correct. The people who feed this stuff are playing directly into the hand WWE is dealing and it is beautiful. Reigns is working this perfectly himself and it's all part of the longterm plan they have for Roman just like they did for Cena. Kids love him, adults hate him, and everyone has an opinion. He's well on his way to being a much bigger star than John Cena and unlike Cena has the right look to go onto much bigger things a la his "cousin." Reigns will be an action movie superstar within 5-10 years and the "smarks" will be remembering when they helped him get there by being meta. It's all a great story.


and next week all that hype will be gone.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



Roy Mustang said:


> Sneak attacks and backstage beatdowns would show he is a heel and atm the moment he has only feuded with heels other then taker and Strowman hinted at their feud carrying on. Rumble does not count as a that is a multi-man match.
> 
> 
> Could easily just have be a heel who rarely cheats and is unbeatable at the top making him more hated and making other faces more popular by facing him.


That would still make him look like he needs to take a shortcut. He's not above bad acts, last year he waited like a stalker for HHH and Steph to pull out of the parking garage and ambush him, he walked to the ring and followed Hunter all the way backstage throwing things at him until it ended with him crashing a TV over his back, but as long as they want him on top, that character will never, ever use that to gain an advantage in a match.

He's ruthless enough to cheat Braun out of a win in a tit-for-tat retribution, but he's never going to do anything that weakens his opponent before a match and he'll never cheat during a match unless they change his character. 

They're willing to present him with lots of flaws that would normally be heelish, he's temperamental, he's impulsive, he's vindictive, cruel, and most of all, arrogant about his abilities. But they will not, as of now, show him in a way that leaves even a question of whether he's weak or strong. He's a BAMF in the WWE narrative and they're not going to make that questionable.

Personally, I think it would be cool if they made it explicit that he was too bad-ass to cheat or attack an opponent before a match. I think it would still stay within the very fine line they have to walk with him (although in semi-non-kayfabe interviews he and everyone else seem to put that over as ultimate freedom, it's not), but it would up his arrogance to say outright that cheating was for losers who can't get the job done. 

If they showed him being judgmental of say, The Club, attacking opponents backstage, because they're scared to leave it in the ring, IMO, that would be just right. No kiddos wanting a Roman shirt are going to twig to how backwards it is that he's not too idealistic for that, he thinks he's too good as a wrestler to pull that shit. Every adult would understand that when he says he's too good to cheat he doesn't mean he's too moral to cheat, but that he's too amazing to lower himself like that.


----------



## HBKIsTheGOAT (Mar 22, 2017)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

The Big Dog had all you little marks eating out of the palm of his hand, babygirl. All he had to do was smirk and get that nuclear heel heat, and think of that big fat paycheck from the night before when he put down the aging Phenom, and became The New Phenom. It's his yard now. Believe That.


----------



## Ibracadabra (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



Master of the DDT said:


> Exactly. Reigns is a large merchandise seller but that's only because the WWE produces a ton of merchandise for him: he has over 30 different pieces of merchandise available on the website. Gallows and Anderson, have 4... Cesaro has 6, Sheamus has 5, Zach Ryder has 2, Emma has 0, Alexa Bliss has 9, Orton has 22....
> 
> Reigns is the babyface of the company because the company is manufacturing him to be the babyface and not due to any organic reaction he received from the audience to warrant his ascension to the main event.


Funny how you ignored guys like AJ, E &C, Ambrose, Rollins or New Day who have significantly merch than those you mentioned. Oh....does it not fit your narrative?


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

Just turn him Heel, he will ALWAYS get booed now, always, no matter who he faces, no matter what he does.


----------



## JKZ24K (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

I love seeing all the retarded smarks being so triggered over Reigns. Last night Reigns owned these dumbasses so hard. Hope he continues to get super pushed just to see all yall triggered and keep continue giving me laughs at how mad you are at one guy for the stupidest of shit.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

Did they cut "shut the fuck up" chants?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Did they cut "shut the fuck up" chants?


no.

No heel can even dream of that kind of heat. Brilliant segment.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



Natsuke said:


> We're not.
> 
> *We're not.*
> 
> ...


That's not how it work

You do care about him. You do care about what he does and you pay close attention to it, otherwise you wouldn't have responded at all, let alone as strongly as you did. Most people go out of their way to watch Reigns. They are perched for him, running to the latest articles about him, running to the latest videos about him, and thus creating the demand that would justify the push he's getting.

Simply talking about him creates interest which in turn creates demand. More interest + more demand = $$$. That's my point and that's what you're not seeing. Reigns is where he is at precisely because people like you feel strongly about him

Why do you think the Kardashians are still the biggest celebrities a decade onward? The same thing applies. People hate them but their demand is being sustained simply because people still talk about them aka interest


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Rated Phenomenal said:


> Just turn him Heel, he will ALWAYS get booed now, always, no matter who he faces, no matter what he does.


read what youve wrote there, then watch each segment leading up to the taker match 
hes not a face and hasnt been for sometime


----------



## Kinjx11 (Apr 12, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

some heel superstars would kill to get half the boos Roman is getting 


kinda weird how Vince is still pushing him as a face after 16 months of boos


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

I agree at this point they should just turn him heel. He will get booed every week and it makes no sense to book him as a hero when he gets villain receptions. Its perfect timing now to do so as he is coming off beating Taker in his last match, basically retiring him and the WWE ring is his yard now. Have him start acting real cocky and arrogant and meaner now. Have him just really go in on his opponents and kayfabe injure people. This could really be a blessing in disguise for his WWE career.


----------



## herbski (May 9, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



BigDaveBatista said:


> read what youve wrote there, then watch each segment leading up to the taker match
> hes not a face and hasnt been for sometime


Well I sort of see your point - but then why do announcers like Rene Young and Jerry Lawler try to defend Reigns if he is supposed to be a heel now? 

While he may not be presented as a typical babyface, he doesn't do anything to elicit heel reactions either (other than fans thinking he sucks which sort of makes him a heel by proxy).


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

herbski said:


> Well I sort of see your point - but then why do announcers like Rene Young and Jerry Lawler try to defend Reigns if he is supposed to be a heel now?
> 
> While he may not be presented as a typical babyface, he doesn't do anything to elicit heel reactions either (other than fans thinking he sucks which sort of makes him a heel by proxy).


if im not mistaken no announcer seems to question the heels these days, its one of my biggest problems with the commentary teams they seem to love everyone


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

Last night was terrible for those that hate Roman Reigns. His match with Taker was below average and he botched a tombstone attempt. Reigns had very little momentum coming out of WM. And what happened? Once again the smarks obsessed over him. The show started with a "Thank You Taker" chant which morphed into a "Roman Sucks" chant. Why the fuck would you give this guy more attention after that lousy performance the night before? 

Smarks actually think what happened to Reigns on RAW was good for their cause. They're delusional. It just reaffirmed what most have been saying for a year now: the smarks love to hate Reigns more than they like to cheer their favorites.

As soon as Heyman mentioned Reigns the smarks got all riled up and quickly started chanting for Finn Balor. What happened in the main event featuring for of their favorites? They showed little interest in the match and instead started a wave. What does this mean? For Finn Balor he better hope Roman Reigns stays on RAW. Because if Reigns goes to SD the smarks will quickly lose interest in Balor. Smarks get behind guys whenever Reigns is a "threat" to their spots:

• Ambrose in early 2016
• Rollins in mid 2016
• Braun in Feb/March 2017
• Finn Balor (Currently)


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

That opening segment was awesome. Loved the way Roman handled it haha. Makes me wanna see Roman turn heel.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

This has surpassed any hate Cena has ever received which is quite something.
I still think Cena's disgustingly long run as "the guy" set all this hate train brewing in motion and then Roman just stepped into that role at it's boiling point. I don't think he deserved the "go away" chant either. I mean, really? People hate Roman, that much!? It's actually kind of sad. I was embarrassed for that crowd tbh.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

Roman pissing them off with that one line :lol can't wait for next week.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

I loved every minute of that opening segment! Roman handled it perfectly and I cannot wait to see what happens next. 

Plus I got to go to bed early because he was on first, so yay!!!!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



Asmodeus said:


> That would still make him look like he needs to take a shortcut. He's not above bad acts, last year he waited like a stalker for HHH and Steph to pull out of the parking garage and ambush him, he walked to the ring and followed Hunter all the way backstage throwing things at him until it ended with him crashing a TV over his back, but as long as they want him on top, that character will never, ever use that to gain an advantage in a match.
> 
> He's ruthless enough to cheat Braun out of a win in a tit-for-tat retribution, but he's never going to do anything that weakens his opponent before a match and he'll never cheat during a match unless they change his character.
> 
> ...


Yeah that is the slight problem with a heel turn as he acts very heelish already but only really faces heels tbh. 

Not a bad shout or for sure make it clear if he does cheat it due to it being easier. Part of the hate comes from how strong he is booked so if WWE did turn him heel it would better to keep that and use it so when someone conquers him it makes them super popular and really puts them over. 

I like that idea and would add a view shades of grey to it but WWE I don't see going for that subtlety as that has never been their strength


----------



## Master of the DDT (Dec 18, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



Ibracadabra said:


> Funny how you ignored guys like AJ, E &C, Ambrose, Rollins or New Day who have significantly merch than those you mentioned. Oh....does it not fit your narrative?


The wrestlers I had stated were just the first ones in my head hence why they were mentioned...however...
It actually fits the narrative quite well and you've helped it along even further: The WWE produces more merchandise for those that management wants to be in certain spots. 
Vince McMahon infamously stated that he doesn't see "it" in Cesaro, regardless of the organic reactions he's received from the audience for years, yet he has little - no merchandise available. So here we have a wrestler that is popular, organically over with the audience, yet his merchandise is extremely limited. 
The same could be stated for the looks of the merchandise as well. 
"No One is Safe" vintage t-shirt for Gallows and Anderson isn't very good, yet the "No One is Safe" Club t-shirt with the gas mask logo isn't too bad. Some of the t-shirts available for purchase are too busy, too much writing all over them. Most anything with Dean Ambrose has just his "DA" anarchy logo. Less is more when it comes to logos so why aren't there more simple logo t-shirts for more wrestlers? 

Where is the coffee mug with The Club's gas mask logo on it? Reigns has a mug...so does Sasha Banks...and Enzo and Cass...and Steve Austin and Degeneration X.... Why doesn't Goldust have a mug? Or Bret Hart? Sting has a mug, but why doesn't the NWO? 

Where are the American Alpha dog tags? The Kevin Owens socks? The Sami Zayn hoodie? 

I'm not stating that every wrestler on the roster should command the exact same number of merchandise items available to them, because that would be far too costly for the company to make a return off of and due to bad booking and writing, many wrestlers who deserve better spots are not going to profit from any sales because they are portrayed as being less than what they are and fans won't buy it. 
However anyone making the statement that Reigns or New Day or Cena, or anyone with 20 - 30 items of merchandise available for purchase at house shows or on shopzone deserve a top spot because they sell so much merchandise are basing their argument on a faulty premise. 

The merchandise playing field is not an even one and basing ones popularity or position on the roster due solely to the sales of t-shirts, posters and dog leashes are not an accurate portrayal of who the audience wants to see.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

I really don't get the point of liking someone just because they piss off other people.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

*[Video] 7 Minutes of Roman Boos from Last Night's Raw*

I took this video from last night's Raw in Orlando. Enjoy..Did some captioning for lulz.


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

*Re: [Video] 7 Minutes of Roman Boos from Last Night's Raw*

MUSIC TO MY EAAAARRRSS.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: [Video] 7 Minutes of Roman Boos from Last Night's Raw*

Nice. Some of the chants I didn't know what they were chanting so thanks for inputting your subtitles there. 

I wonder if it's going to be the same in every single city going forward? :lol


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



BarrettBarrage said:


> I really don't get the point of liking someone just because they piss off other people.


Depends on who the person pisses off, really.
I mean, make a list of every group of annoying jokers you dislike, now imagine how sympathetic somebody is when they make them ALL froth.

Hell, I'll vote for president based on that.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

*Re: [Video] 7 Minutes of Roman Boos from Last Night's Raw*

Like music to my ears. He literally kept the audience invested for 7 minutes without doing a single thing. Most people on the roster have trouble keeping people invested for that long in their matches. Amazing!


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

Promo (or line was good), he handled it well and it felt big, Now I just hope he doesnt say the same thing next week.

Remember last year where he came out, cut a nice line which was pretty fire. But then started to say it every week for a while and ruined the whole thing, making the line some bad gimmick.


----------



## Ibracadabra (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



The Boy Wonder said:


> Last night was terrible for those that hate Roman Reigns. His match with Taker was below average and he botched a tombstone attempt. Reigns had very little momentum coming out of WM. And what happened? Once again the smarks obsessed over him. The show started with a "Thank You Taker" chant which morphed into a "Roman Sucks" chant. Why the fuck would you give this guy more attention after that lousy performance the night before?
> 
> Smarks actually think what happened to Reigns on RAW was good for their cause. They're delusional. It just reaffirmed what most have been saying for a year now: the smarks love to hate Reigns more than they like to cheer their favorites.
> 
> ...


It's true.


----------



## The Crypt Keeper (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



BarrettBarrage said:


> I really don't get the point of liking someone just because they piss off other people.


Vince and the WWE have this strange philosophy that any kind of reaction is a good reaction. They think because Reigns sparks so much negative emotions from people then he must be a huge star.﻿


----------



## Munkycheez (Nov 18, 2015)

*Re: Jesus that was brutal.*



Abdelfadeel said:


> For one Cena has the strength to actually lift 'Taker for the tombstone...



Any example of strength in his past perfomances? Genuine question.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Jesus that was brutal.*



Munkycheez said:


> Any example of strength in his past perfomances? Genuine question.


He lifted Big Show and Edge onto his back at the same time. 

Hate Cena all you want. Dude deadlifts crazy weight and there's videos of it everywhere, why is this even a thing that needs proof.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

Look when the so called FOTC gets told by the majority of the audience basically to FUCK OFF :lol. That is not a face, that is a monster heel. Smarks thinking oh this is great that crowd certaintly told Roman. OH boy Vince coming out, lets tell him straight to his face Roman Sucks! Aren't we a smart lot. This well make Roman go away. Heyman comes out oh boy Balor Balor!!! Yes were making a difference. Bunch of hicks.

IT did nothing but show your more obsessed about Roman being on top and taking spots away from your so called favs. Then you actually are about Romans Mega Push. Until Reigns gets crickets he won't go away. It was Daniel Bryan, then it was Seth Rollins, currently its Finn Balor.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Jesus that was brutal.*



MontyCora said:


> He lifted Big Show and Edge onto his back at the same time.
> 
> Hate Cena all you want. Dude deadlifts crazy weight and there's videos of it everywhere, why is this even a thing that needs proof.


It doesn't need proof. I don't like Cena at all, but dude is an ox.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

"Go away" was my favorite.

The guy is just way too stale to be Main-Eventing.


----------



## Ben Simmons (Apr 4, 2017)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

I can't believe all these internet marks moaning that Roman Reigns hasn't done anything to deserve a WM match with Taker. They want Taker vs Balor instead and wants Undertaker to put him over. lol !!! Are these internet scums for real ? I would have preferred Cena vs Taker but at-least Roman Reigns looks (and has been booked) like a legit heavyweight who can hang in the ring with the Undertaker. That Irish skinny vanilla midget indie jobber has barely been a month in the main roster, got injured (because that's what happens to injury prone spot monkey midgets) and he deserves a match against Taker while Roman has been in the main roster for 5 years? Just imagine the buildup to a Balor vs Taker match where they both stand in the ring and the 5 feet 150 pound underwear model will be face to face with Undertaker's dick . He is the size of Undertaker legs and this smaller than life creature should be the one beating Taker at Mania ?? Taker is a Demon. Balor is a midget. Demons intimidate people. Midgets doesn't. Finn Balor is 36 years old. He is not the future. He already wasted best part of his career in the bush leagues. This midget should be moved to 205 live once he's back to put over and elevate younger midgets in that division . Roman is young.He has the look needed to be a star but he's not a good promo and doesn't have much of a personality though. Reigns is still one of the top merch sellers in the company despite the negative reaction he gets from some of the crowds. So, until WWE finds a young guy who looks the part , fights like a heavyweight (not spot monkeys), and is better promo, WWE has to stick with Roman as their top guy as most of the indie jobbers coming from NXT to main event scene are close to 40 (balor, joe, styles,nakumara,roode). Most of them looks like either a vanilla cruiser-weight underwear model or Uber driver or a landscaper or a Krispy Kreme customer. None of them look like mainstream stars. (except Boby Roode maybe) They don't even look like wrestlers. Most of them lack any promo skills, gimmick and character. All these things coming to the main roster has the same character. "They are good wrestlers and they have wrestled all over the world." In other words, they are introducing themselves to the TV audience as jobbers from the bush leagues . Everyone looks like jobbers and talk like jobbers. Yeah, most of them are good wrestlers but unfortunately technical 5 star spot fest carnivals never drew a dime in the history of pro wrestling. That's why bush leagues which has been featuring these spot fests for years are still the bush leagues. They will never make that crossover to the mainstream audience because their wrestlers looks like jobbers. Nobody outside of the niche hardcore internet fan base cares about in ring spot quality or work rate. Mainstream TV audience looks for people with look, personality and charisma .


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

This segment proved once and for all that all the marks in the crowd have no idea how to behave. This was classic "Wrestling Fans Being Idiots". 

Don't get me wrong, I enjoyed the hell out of the segment. I think it was the best RAW opening in YEARS. But the fans being all smarky and thinking they were taking over the show, changing what was planned, or even going slightly against what "The Man" wanted ... ? lol

That's cute.

They played their part in the show just as well as if each and every one had been handed a script.

The "Thank You, Taker" chants evolving into "Roman Sucks", right on cue for Roman's entrance. That's EXACTLY what WWE wanted.
The huge negative reaction, stopping Roman from speaking. Exactly what WWE wanted - otherwise, they would have just muted crowd mics and had Roman talk over them for the TV audience.

Maybe WWE didn't expect the profanity from the crowd, but they didn't even try to censor it. And then we have Roman smirking and cockily gesturing - "You're in the palm of my hand!" Yeah, they were. He was working that crowd as surely as if he was flipping a switch that said "Heat" on it.

Raise the mic - BOO
Lower the mic - Quiet
Raise the mic - BOO
Lower the mic - Quiet

The crowd was PERFECT for what WWE wanted.

You whinge about Roman not being a heel ... but as HHH has said, *OF COURSE he is a heel*. It's just that the smarks are too dumb to know they're being worked by the experts. Roman's heel heat comes 100% from the smarks thinking that WWE are pushing him as a face. So, WWE continue to treat the character as a face, knowing that the heel heat will continue, and intensify. They just had Roman *RETIRE UNDERTAKER*! And you telling me he's the babyface!? lol Come on, now!

Even having the commentary teams BOTH trot out the old "_Fans sometimes boo who they usually cheer_" on RAW and SD this week is just WWE working the fans that consider themselves "smart". I don't mind these fans taking part in the story. They certainly make it more entertaining at times. But the righteous indignation, and the total irony of thinking that they're fighting against some "Authority Figure" is just hilarious.


----------



## Cursedtoy (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: [Video] 7 Minutes of Roman Boos from Last Night's Raw*

You know, I haven't watched Raw in months, and I can't remember the last time time I've enjoyed WWE this much. Smackdown is Phenomenal, though. Only time I have to sit through the drawn out garbage of Raw is during the big PPVs that are mixed Raw/Smackdown.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

*Re: [Video] 7 Minutes of Roman Boos from Last Night's Raw*

dicks out lads


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**









*Smug GOAT :booklel*


----------



## Jobberoni (Oct 14, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

Hahahahahaha you smarks are so stupid and gullible. Why do you think they made him come out first when they were doing Undertaker chants and knew that the #smarksaftermania crowd would eat him up? He got the absolute biggest reaction of the night, and you dicks think Vince was back stage saying "oh no, they're booing him, that wasn't supposed to happen!". Why are smarks so frickin stupid?


----------



## Jobberoni (Oct 14, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



greasykid1 said:


> This segment proved once and for all that all the marks in the crowd have no idea how to behave. This was classic "Wrestling Fans Being Idiots".
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I enjoyed the hell out of the segment. I think it was the best RAW opening in YEARS. But the fans being all smarky and thinking they were taking over the show, changing what was planned, or even going slightly against what "The Man" wanted ... ? lol
> 
> ...


Couldn't have said it better myself. Reigns and Cena types ARE the new-era bad guys as far as smarks are concerned. Because they think they know everything about inside the business, traditional kayfabe good and bad guys doesn't work for them, villains to them are performers they just don't like, which is generally less technical wrestlers who haven't spent 20 years on the indy scene to get to WWE - these are their "good guys".


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



greasykid1 said:


> This segment proved once and for all that all the marks in the crowd have no idea how to behave. This was classic "Wrestling Fans Being Idiots".
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I enjoyed the hell out of the segment. I think it was the best RAW opening in YEARS. But the fans being all smarky and thinking they were taking over the show, changing what was planned, or even going slightly against what "The Man" wanted ... ? lol
> 
> ...



You Roman marks/trolls are too much ...I mean its not like the crowd itself is just sick of Roman and this isn't just "smark" crowds it happens just about every city they go to and you think its the same group of fans in each one ? You think they fork over money just to Boo Roman and it not just being a side effect of them being their for other stars ? If Vince's plans are to put out a shit product and soak in any reaction he can get cool he succeed. Iv never seen a company so hell bent on pissing off their customers and its sad to see them care more about trolling fans than putting effort into good stories. Thats my main issues they are going the easy route with the hate becuase they lacxxk the skill,drive or desire to even try any more


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



Botchy SinCara said:


> You Roman marks/trolls are too much ...I mean its not like the crowd itself is just sick of Roman and this isn't just "smark" crowds it happens just about every city they go to and you think its the same group of fans in each one ? You think they fork over money just to Boo Roman and it not just being a side effect of them being their for other stars ? If Vince's plans are to put out a shit product and soak in any reaction he can get cool he succeed. Iv never seen a company so hell bent on pissing off their customers and its sad to see them care more about trolling fans than putting effort into good stories. Thats my main issues they are going the easy route with the hate becuase they lacxxk the skill,drive or desire to even try any more


Nothing about my post was marking for Reigns or trolling.
I find Reigns tolerable as a character, but I'm not what you'd call a mark. I'm barely what you could call a fan.

I'm just stating that WWE know the fans way better than the fans think. And WWE have been creating, fostering and encouraging this *real* venom for Reigns for a year now, and a huge number of fans still don't see that they're bring played like a $10 violin.

Your comment contained one of the biggest fundamental flaws in a shocking percentage of IWC posts - that the majority of WWE crowds aren't smart. This is 2017. EVERY FAN over the age of 6 is now "smart".

Problem is, the smarks think they are being clever because they listen to shoot interviews and read dirt sheet web columns for gossip and spoiers ... but WWE has been manipulating and using these for years now, mixing reality with fiction in order to blur that line and get YOUR VERY REACTION for people like Cena and Reigns.

HHH outright STATED it 2 weeks ago! Reigns is a heel already. A new kind of heel.

As I've said in other threads, I think that the Reigns haters have just dug themselves so deep now, that admitting they have been worked would just make them look too stupid. They have to keep hating, and justifying the hate in new and less logical ways every day.


----------



## Hordriss (Nov 23, 2010)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

Say what you like, that opening segment was utterly masterful and Reigns played it to perfection.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

Only on this forum could GO AWAY be twisted around as something positive.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



greasykid1 said:


> Nothing about my post was marking for Reigns or trolling.
> I find Reigns tolerable as a character, but I'm not what you'd call a mark. I'm barely what you could call a fan.
> 
> I'm just stating that WWE know the fans way better than the fans think. And WWE have been creating, fostering and encouraging this *real* venom for Reigns for a year now, and a huge number of fans still don't see that they're bring played like a $10 violin.
> ...



IF vince and co want to plug their ears and try and spin this into him being a new heel fine ...I just dont care at this point I dont watch it like I use to and know a few who just out right stopped all I see are fans who dont like a guy because they got tired of Cena and this is Cena on steroids god forbid fans just not like something they try and make you like ..your posts make alot of assumptions with every fan in every crowd reading dirt sheets ..I speak personally I started to dislike Roman after the shield split when Dean and Seth moved away and got characters and Roman was just that guy who was in the shield ...throw in his mic skills and thats what you get..I wanted to like the dude and even dont mind him winning the title from time to time but d*mn hes not worth all this effort not to mention throwing half the roster under a bus to make him seem that way


----------



## Geogkrt (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**

This just proves that Roman is THE GUY.


----------



## UCSB616 (Jan 16, 2016)

*Re: [Video] 7 Minutes of Roman Boos from Last Night's Raw*



xNECROx said:


> I took this video from last night's Raw in Orlando. Enjoy..Did some captioning for lulz.


This video is awesome. Roman ruined this crowd. They should be embarrassed for themselves. He got them to do EXACTLY what he wanted them to do. Classic. TV didn't do it justice. I've got so much newfound respect for Roman. Keep this guy on forever.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: [Video] 7 Minutes of Roman Boos from Last Night's Raw*



UCSB616 said:


> This video is awesome. Roman ruined this crowd. They should be embarrassed for themselves. He got them to do EXACTLY what he wanted them to do. Classic. TV didn't do it justice. I've got so much newfound respect for Roman. Keep this guy on forever.


There were a couple of people that you could see realized he was toying with them and they stopped, most of them were too worked up and they went with it.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

So this means someone else is the actual FOTC and we are being worked to thinking Roman is?


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*

Is this the most heat someone's gotten since HBK in Montreal back in 2005?


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*

Honestly for the people that think he should turn heel.... this is exactly why he shouldn't lol. The moment he turns heel he'll stop getting these types of reactions and probably just get a quiet audience instead.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*



Marv95 said:


> Is this the most heat someone's gotten since HBK in Montreal back in 2005?


The Montreal Screw Job? Yes.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: [Video] 7 Minutes of Roman Boos from Last Night's Raw*



UCSB616 said:


> This video is awesome. Roman ruined this crowd. They should be embarrassed for themselves. He got them to do EXACTLY what he wanted them to do. Classic. TV didn't do it justice. I've got so much newfound respect for Roman. Keep this guy on forever.


Yeah Roman showed them...by doing nothing I mean if sucking so bad the fans hate you for just being their hes doing a good job

The sad state of WWE trolling their fans now counts as winning to them

"Hey we know the crowd will boo and hate you so go stand their for a few mins"

"ha im so smart"

Ps enjoy those lower ratings than last year


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: [Video] 7 Minutes of Roman Boos from Last Night's Raw*



Botchy SinCara said:


> Yeah Roman showed them...by doing nothing I mean if sucking so bad the fans hate you for just being their hes doing a good job
> 
> The sad state of WWE trolling their fans now counts as winning to them
> 
> ...


Seriously...

If he went out there and the crowd was giving him a standing ovation, would these same people be like "Fuck! WWE messed up. They like him!"?

Nope.

They'd be like "See? Roman has fans, see? SEE?"


----------



## PukeLikeEveryone (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*

Reigns fans are delusional as they come. They make these excuses and try to convince themselves that Reigns is over. As much as Cena gets hate, Cena was over as fck then he got to be the face of the company. People just got bored with the superman booking, meanwhile Reigns is plain hated for being Reigns. He was never over, never liked by the crowd, still getting boos.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: [Video] 7 Minutes of Roman Boos from Last Night's Raw*



UCSB616 said:


> This video is awesome. Roman ruined this crowd. They should be embarrassed for themselves. He got them to do EXACTLY what he wanted them to do. Classic. TV didn't do it justice. I've got so much newfound respect for Roman. Keep this guy on forever.


Watching that on TV, I was wondering why he kept circling the ring. About the second time he pulled the mic up soooooo slooooow I started laughing. He could have dropped "This is my yard now," at any point. Bully Ray was right, he worked that crowd without saying a word.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*

Lol @ at all the half brains who think Roman and his handlers are genius or some shit. He's not "playing" anyone. The crowd just didn't like him and it's as simple as that. Y'all are straight up working yourselves if you think he's playing 3D chess or something. They just don't fucken like him 

That being said I enjoyed the segment. Beating the Undertaker clearly added something new to Reigns and it's looking like it was the right move for his career. Controversy = cash. It's damn true. People are going to pay to see Reigns now, just like they paid to see Cena as much as "everybody" supposedly hated him. 

I wonder what his One Night Stand 2006 moment will be


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: Jesus that was brutal.*



Abdelfadeel said:


> 'Taker didn't have to put his feet above his head for Triple H or Orton. Yet they both successfully lifted 'Taker with ease. :hmmm
> 
> 
> 
> Using this logic, anybody can lift Big Show or 'Taker as long as they're being assisted.


Not anybody, but a person capable of lifting at least half of the weight of their opponent. 

I've never seen Orton, in a singles match, make an attempt to lift Taker, especially try to drop him in some Tombstone Piledriver, so I'm going to need some receipts. If it did happen, 'Taker used his core strength to stabilize and assist Orton and/or HHH in lifting him. If HHH and Orton did this as a team, then 'Taker wouldn't need to do as much work, just like Reigns using his two skinny friends, to assist him in triple-powerboming the Big Show, where all four guys executed the stunt as a team.

Reigns has lifted Mark Henry, who's probably heavier than 'Taker, he also lifted Taker in the Samoan drop earlier in the match at 'mania, with Taker's assistance, and power-bombed Lesnar, who is also a heavy guy. You need to educate yourself in these matters, instead of just dropping crap from your hole-- just watch a hurricanarana, do you actually think the person receiving the action is not just dancing along with the person doing the move? 

Cena and HHH could be stronger guys, they're certainly much bigger than Roman in terms of muscle, so they are probably more capable in lifting heavier weight; however, no-one is going to convince me that either of them can easily flip 300-400lbs of dead weight into their arms and drop it steadily onto the ground. You best believe their opponent is assisting them in executing the move. 

If Big Show didn't want to be lifted by Cena, he wouldn't be lifted. It's all a choreographed, rehearsed, dance. Reigns probably executed the move in rehearsals, but Undertaker literally was a dead man, during the last half of that match, so Reigns was stuck trying to lift a ton of cinder blocks instead of a man jumping in position and holding himself steady to make his opponent appear super strong. 

Again, that's on 'Taker, not Reigns.


----------



## tboneangle (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*

Lmao at the people backing him saying it was good he got a reaction. I was there. For the first time in history to my knowledge someone LITERALLY got Go Away heat. We hated him at raw. Never seen someone get so much heat In wrestling or real life. 

We even chanted at Vince to FIRE ROMAN.


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*



King Jesus said:


> Lol @ at all the half brains who think Roman and his handlers are genius or some shit. He's not "playing" anyone. The crowd just didn't like him and it's as simple as that. Y'all are straight up working yourselves if you think he's playing 3D chess or something. They just don't fucken like him


Oh, its not 3D chess or anything, its just that the audience in that moment was (being serious) playing 1D chess. I mean, they had tunnel vision on their Roman hate to where they started mixing it in with their chants for Taker, and didn't have a CHANCE of seeing how they were being manipulated.

With that, WWE's usually game of checkers was enough to work them.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*



tboneangle said:


> Lmao at the people backing him saying it was good he got a reaction. I was there. For the first time in history to my knowledge someone LITERALLY got Go Away heat. We hated him at raw. Never seen someone get so much heat In wrestling or real life.
> 
> We even chanted at Vince to FIRE ROMAN.


So you guys weren't pretending to hate him, you all really felt something? Wow, I'll bet Vince is on the verge of $$$$$$$$$$$$$.


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*

The man the myth. The Brooklyn Brawler was even better then roman


----------



## SyrusMX (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*

Ending Taker's career was exactly what Roman needed to turn nuclear. I can see VKM and company sitting in back laughing their asses off while the smarks continue to think that he's pushing Roman to be a face, all the while building up to this monster heel.

Gold.


----------



## Amphetamean (Mar 26, 2017)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*

I wonder if he actually understands that he is not a "heel". That people just fucking hate him. Because he is worthless. I hope he knows it somehow.


----------



## Amphetamean (Mar 26, 2017)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*



Unca_Laguna said:


> Oh, its not 3D chess or anything, its just that the audience in that moment was (being serious) playing 1D chess. I mean, they had tunnel vision on their Roman hate to where they started mixing it in with their chants for Taker, and didn't have a CHANCE of seeing how they were being manipulated.
> 
> With that, WWE's usually game of checkers was enough to work them.


You are literally insane if you think this whole thing was the plan.


----------



## SyrusMX (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*



Amphetamean said:


> You are literally insane if you think this whole thing was the plan.


Maybe not the initial plan, but weather you want to admit it or not we all know VKM is a damn genius. At some point he must have seen the writing on the wall and ran with it, building the most intense heel heat ever in the past 2 decades.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*



Unca_Laguna said:


> Oh, its not 3D chess or anything, its just that the audience in that moment was (being serious) playing 1D chess. I mean, they had tunnel vision on their Roman hate to where they started mixing it in with their chants for Taker, and didn't have a CHANCE of seeing how they were being manipulated.
> 
> With that, WWE's usually game of checkers was enough to work them.


They shouldn't be playing chess, they should be enjoying the fucking show.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*

ROMAN “you the audience are tired of having your intelligence insulted. We also think you’re tired of the same old simplistic theory of ‘good guys’ versus ‘bad guys’. Surely the era of the superhero ….. is definitely passe” REIGNS


----------



## LongLiveTNA (Apr 6, 2017)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*



SyrusMX said:


> Ending Taker's career was exactly what Roman needed to turn nuclear. I can see VKM and company sitting in back laughing their asses off while the smarks continue to think that he's pushing Roman to be a face, all the while building up to this monster heel.
> 
> Gold.


Reigns is absolutely and completely not a heel.

You obviously don't know what a "heel" even is. 

Reigns is like the lead character in "The Fast and Furious: Tokyo Drift". He's written to be the lead protagonist, plugged in to fill Paul Walker's void in the movie. The people who watched it indeed watched, but clearly rejected him. He was an awful actor, miscast. He received nuclear heat in the franchise. 

Such a negative reaction doesn't automatically turn him a good antagonist, he's a failed protagonist.

Reigns is a failed face, desperately being attempted to be spun by his company's monopoly brand in the business. He's not a heel.. like, at all. 

Glad I could educate you.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*

The hilarous notion people think Roman is a heel. He is the protagonist of the company. You don't get given all the handicaps, and all the push in the world. You don't come off main eventing three manias in a row. The recent one you beat Taker in his last match. And come out to Raw, and the majority of the audience tell you to F Off. That is go away heat. Roman is not a heel, and never well be a heel. Stop trying to spin it, as oh Vince is working the crowd. Roman is pandering. The majority of the audience just don't like him. This whole FOTC thing has failed, spectacularly.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*

Vince McMahon's ode to Roman Reigns.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGoWtY_h4xo


----------



## rennlc (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*



3ku1 said:


> The hilarous notion people think Roman is a heel. He is the protagonist of the company. You don't get given all the handicaps, and all the push in the world. You don't come off main eventing three manias in a row. The recent one you beat Taker in his last match. And come out to Raw, and the majority of the audience tell you to F Off. That is go away heat. Roman is not a heel, and never well be a heel. Stop trying to spin it, as oh Vince is working the crowd. Roman is pandering. The majority of the audience just don't like him. This whole FOTC thing has failed, spectacularly.


He's _our_ heel. We keep trying to look at this like it's a simple black/white dynamic, like someone simply being entirely a face or entirely a heel. One long, studious look at the variety of crowd reactions will reveal a very specific trend. Currently, we have two major archetypes of fans.

We have the casual fans and children who are more interested in simple, recognizable characters doing much the same routine they've been known for, like Cena, Orton, Mysterio, etc. Conversely, we've got the "smarks," such as ourselves, who tend to get behind wrestlers who are more nuanced with their performances. We tend to get behind the guys who treat this more like an art form where they're trying to outdo themselves with something new and different, like Jericho and CM Punk.

These motivations, one for the simple and recognizable and the other for more complicated novelty, are opposites. They can't have wrestlers simply function entirely as a simple face or entirely heel anymore because it has and will continue to divide the audience. By just calling Roman Reigns a face or heel doesn't address the divisive response his character has been receiving. Roman Reigns is our heel because his character is intended to be so much of what more casual fans look for. In doing so, they've also made him too simple and formulaic for us to want to get behind. We can't simply define all wrestlers as just "face" or "heel" anymore because today's polarized audiences won't allow wrestlers to excel in such a simple role. We got more tribal about wrestling, just as we have in politics, and it's broken the old way of labeling the wrestlers. By still using this now broken understanding, we miss the simple truth. For the entire audience, Roman Reign is a face and a heel.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



SkipMDMan said:


> Let's all boo Reigns cause it's the 'in' thing to do. Stupid people. Maybe you boo the bagger at the grocery store if you don't get the right one? Reigns is an employee. Instead of booing someone who really has no choice about his role, how about just giving that same heat to HHH, Steph, Vince and anyone else with actual input into creative? Make them feel uncomfortable, don't let them talk or do whatever story they are trying to present.
> 
> *Yet these same people cheer Steph*, or Vince or HHH when they are the ones behind this, you wonder at the idiocy of sheeplike "fans" who do nothing to increase their enjoyment of the product and whose overly inflated voices make it less likely for people who came to enjoy the show to do it.


Who in the blue hell cheers Stephanie McMahon?


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*



Amphetamean said:


> I wonder if he actually understands that he is not a "heel". That people just fucking hate him. Because he is worthless. I hope he knows it somehow.


He isn't playing the crowd like a fiddle as Bubba is saying, like a good heel would. He's a bad face and the crowd simply hate him and want him gone.


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*

Roman might not be liked by the audience. But he's the top merchandise seller meaning he hasn't flopped. When he stop moving product then we can talk about him flopping. Here's the irony of this about 85% of the wwe roster wishes they can move a 2/4 of the merch that Reigns does.

People need to stop watching the wwe the same way they view ROH and NJPW. The WWE is not about wrestling anymore. The WWE is like cartoon show these days. Which is why you always see some goofy ass gimmicks that belongs in comics such a Finn Balor. Vince is catering the product towards kids since that's the easiest fanbase to manipulate.

Vince is giving kids a hero to look up which is why Reigns is always being pushed to the moon. He's the main protagonist of the show. And until money stops flowing to the company from Roman things will never change.


----------



## rennlc (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*



Ronny927 said:


> He isn't playing the crowd like a fiddle as Bubba is saying, like a good heel would. He's a bad face and the crowd simply hate him and want him gone.


Yeah, he misses so many opportunities to antagonize the crowd. He doesn't even have to turn completely heel to do it either. For example, during the last Raw when he just stood there taking in the heat, he could've nudged the crowd along. He could have done it with some simple, tough-guy line, like, "Is that all you guys got?"


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Jack the Ripper said:


> One Winged Angel said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


got to be fn stupid to not even think even Cena with just 1 arm would deadlift taker there as would Brock or Hunter


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*



Amphetamean said:


> You are literally insane if you think this whole thing was the plan.


Not sure what you mean by "the whole thing". They showed an Undertaker tribute and then out trots Reigns. Its not rocket science that this would be a recipe for significant heat, especially from a Raw-After-Mania crowd (Hence my comparison to checkers rather than chess)



SovereignVA said:


> They shouldn't be playing chess, they should be enjoying the fucking show.


Preaching to the choir, brother. Those salty smarks one meets haven't lost their enjoyment of wrestling because the booking is bad, they've lost it because they obsess about telling promoters how to do their jobs.


----------



## RabidBenoit (Sep 25, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*

Oh wow, they chanted fuck you Roman! What edgy rebels!

Seriously, people acting like its still cool to boo Roman Reigns :lmao do you also think it's cool when celebrity's insult Donald Trump? The people booing him are losers now lmao


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*



RabidBenoit said:


> Oh wow, they chanted fuck you Roman! What edgy rebels!
> 
> Seriously, people acting like its still cool to boo Roman Reigns :lmao do you also think it's cool when celebrity's insult Donald Trump? The people booing him are losers now lmao


someone with benoit in their username talking about edgy rebels :duck


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*

Years of Cena boos started this, but the reaction to Roman on Raw cemented the fact that "Top Heel" is the new "Top Babyface" and it is all intentional.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*

Could someone who supports the notion that Reigns "held the crowd in his palm" please explain that to me because I don't get why you would possibly think that.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

LongLiveTNA said:


> Reigns is absolutely and completely not a heel.
> 
> You obviously don't know what a "heel" even is.
> 
> ...


again ill ask explain to me how he is a fucking face


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Kostic said:


> Could someone who supports the notion that Reigns "held the crowd in his palm" please explain that to me because I don't get why you would possibly think that.


he walked out, bathed in your smark tears, used subtle changes in facial expression and body language which all generated a reaction
2 years ago hed have folded to that 
he's really grown as a performer


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*

Love how Reigns and his marks are turning this like he played the crowd

He did not. He just stood there awkwardly and talked when they finally let him.


----------



## The.Great.One (May 5, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*



They Call Him Y2J said:


> Love how Reigns and his marks are turning this like he played the crowd
> 
> He did not. He just stood there awkwardly and talked when they finally let him.


He played the crowd a bit with the mic movement, but other wise played it cool, let the angry smarks get their frustration out :lmao


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*

He played the crowd LIKE A FIDDLE.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*



Ronny927 said:


> He isn't playing the crowd like a fiddle as Bubba is saying, like a good heel would. He's a bad face and the crowd simply hate him and want him gone.


Yes, your opinion on what a wrestler is doing is obviously more correct than Bully Ray's. I'm sure you know more about working a crowd than he does. /s


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*



Ronny927 said:


> He isn't playing the crowd like a fiddle as Bubba is saying, like a good heel would. He's a bad face and the crowd simply hate him and want him gone.


Reigns' smirk while he was raising the mic and the audience would boo on cue along with his gesture and saying "right on the palm of my hand" should be enough to show you that he was playing the crowd like a fiddle. Him ending the segment saying "this is my yard now" after that was to further drive the point home.


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*



Dolorian said:


> Reigns' smirk while he was raising the mic and the audience would boo on cue along with his gesture and saying "right on the palm of my hand" should be enough to show you that he was playing the crowd like a fiddle. Him ending the segment saying "this is my yard now" after that was to further drive the point home.


Well he did quite fiddle with the crowd a bit there, but he could've gone more HBK, ask the crowd who owns the yard, rub the victory in even more. That would've been more entertaining, and better heel work imo instead of standing there for minutes and delivering 1 line and a few smirks here and there.


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*

It was brilliant. At the time I couldn't understand why they were letting the "Thank you Taker" chants going for so long but it made sense. The WWE was working the crowd only for Roman's music to hit. I'm sure most of the crowd was expecting Taker's music to come on and for him to give a farewell speech. 

To the haters....It's his yard now. And he's not going anywhere. Deal with it! :usangle


----------



## tboneangle (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*



Asmodeus said:


> So you guys weren't pretending to hate him, you all really felt something? Wow, I'll bet Vince is on the verge of $$$$$$$$$$$$$.


Of course Vince is making money off of Roman. That doesn't change thatbyes it was real hatred. I back Roman at some in ring aspects but I try telling that to any fan in line this week and they would tell you "no fuck that I hate Roman" he was legitimately hated this week.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*



tboneangle said:


> Of course Vince is making money off of Roman. That doesn't change thatbyes it was real hatred. I back Roman at some in ring aspects but I try telling that to any fan in line this week and they would tell you "no fuck that I hate Roman" he was legitimately hated this week.


Which is good. He'll continue to make money.


----------



## Abdelfadeel (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Jesus that was brutal.*



Munkycheez said:


> Any example of strength in his past perfomances? Genuine question.


For one he lifted Big Show AND Edge at the same time.


----------



## Abdelfadeel (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Jesus that was brutal.*



TheFaceofthe_E said:


> Not anybody, but a person capable of lifting at least half of the weight of their opponent.
> 
> I've never seen Orton, in a singles match, make an attempt to lift Taker, especially try to drop him in some Tombstone Piledriver, so I'm going to need some receipts. If it did happen, 'Taker used his core strength to stabilize and assist Orton and/or HHH in lifting him. If HHH and Orton did this as a team, then 'Taker wouldn't need to do as much work, just like Reigns using his two skinny friends, to assist him in triple-powerboming the Big Show, where all four guys executed the stunt as a team.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abVPZfyXQZU



> Reigns has lifted Mark Henry, who's probably heavier than 'Taker, he also lifted Taker in the Samoan drop earlier


He didn't lift Henry. Henry was already at the top rope.



> If Big Show didn't want to be lifted by Cena, he wouldn't be lifted. It's all a choreographed, rehearsed, dance. Reigns probably executed the move in rehearsals, but Undertaker literally was a dead man, during the last half of that match, so Reigns was stuck trying to lift a ton of cinder blocks instead of a man jumping in position and holding himself steady to make his opponent appear super strong.


Their is nothing to support Reigns was carrying dead weight. Even if so, Cena would've still been able to lift him regardless.


> Again, that's on 'Taker, not Reigns.


That wasn't on Taker. That was Reigns clearly. Taker did his part by putting his legs up, Reigns just couldn't lift him. I thought it was fairly obvious. Not that I care either way.


----------



## Bulkhogan (Apr 6, 2017)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*

Hated roman before raw, not him personally as creative decisions arent his fault but this one promo of five words changed my mind on him.....if there is a more natural heel than him I'll be damned. Only way this could have been better would have been to add the words "as I was saying" onto the start of it

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*



The.Great.One said:


> He played the crowd a bit with the mic movement, but other wise played it cool, let the angry smarks get their frustration out :lmao


You Reigns marks keep telling yourselves that


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*



tboneangle said:


> Of course Vince is making money off of Roman. That doesn't change thatbyes it was real hatred. I back Roman at some in ring aspects but I try telling that to any fan in line this week and they would tell you "no fuck that I hate Roman" he was legitimately hated this week.


Now they just need to book the lead-up in his feuds so they don't look like automatic wins (i.e. don't protect him so much).
Cuz the way you make money off of somebody who's hated is not by the question, "Would you pay to see Roman Reigns", but rather, "Would you pay to see Roman Reigns GET BEAT".

If you manage to create actual uncertainty and suspense, those two questions become the same thing.


----------



## Revolvermann (Sep 26, 2016)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> The.Great.One said:
> 
> 
> > He played the crowd a bit with the mic movement, but other wise played it cool, let the angry smarks get their frustration out
> ...



I rewatched this segment yesterday with my girlfriend and i also think its a clever work. Raising and lowering the mic like he did....it just looked very intentional that he wanted to harvest the heat. 

Also...WWE showed Undertaker vids on the screens minutes before RR entry. Some of them maybe belived he would show up...and than RRs music hits in. Of course this would piss people off.

We just need to erase the idea that WWE is run just by stupid monkeys. They exactly knew which reaction RR would get. Maybe they had really babyface plans for him two years ago, but i think they realized this wont work. so they switched their plans and are now building up a new kind of post-kayfabe heel. 

Of course i can be wrong and WWE is just stupid as fuck, but i would bet my money on the heel option.


----------



## adprokid (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns Official Turns Heel!!*



Roy Mustang said:


> I would buy it if not for Graves and Corey acting like Roman does not get booed all the time. Anyone with an IQ above 40 would see he needs to go heel


A Heel commentator shouldn't be defending a face wrestler.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*

I still fail to see how he played anyone. He was booed and booed and booed. The crowd literally said they want him to "Go Away". They told him to "Shut The Fuck Up" before he ever said anything. There is a fan video and there was "Please Retire" Chants. He is booked as the #1 Fulltime Babyface. Spin that too though.

I don't care if he is a face, heel or tweener. The only reaction he gets from me is literally please get off my TV I would rather see 185 minutes of Bastion Booger wrestling Duke The Dumpster Droese than see this tard for one more segment EVER.

I don't like him because he sucks. If you like him good for you. It's bad enough he pollutes the WWE brand but his followers will spin it that he is so great. So we are already subjected to this Tombstone Botching putz as a Faux Top Guy but his fans really rub it in and call those who of us who dislike it "haters", neckbeards, virgins or whatever. The Ad Hominem attacks that is all they got.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*



CMPunkRock316 said:


> I still fail to see how he played anyone. He was booed and booed and booed. The crowd literally said they want him to "Go Away". They told him to "Shut The Fuck Up" before he ever said anything. There is a fan video and there was "Please Retire" Chants. He is booked as the #1 Fulltime Babyface. Spin that too though.
> 
> I don't care if he is a face, heel or tweener. The only reaction he gets from me is literally please get off my TV I would rather see 185 minutes of Bastion Booger wrestling Duke The Dumpster Droese than see this tard for one more segment EVER.
> 
> I don't like him because he sucks. If you like him good for you. It's bad enough he pollutes the WWE brand but his followers will spin it that he is so great. So we are already subjected to this Tombstone Botching putz as a Faux Top Guy but his fans really rub it in and call those who of us who dislike it "haters", neckbeards, virgins or whatever. The Ad Hominem attacks that is all they got.


He had five words to say. He could have dropped that line at any time and booked out of there. It was a perfect line because Taker isn't there to challenge him anymore, and because he owned that crowd. He waited, he fucked with them, and when he was ready he left them with that. Yes, it's his yard now, screwing with those people proved it.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*

Bubba Ray knows what's up...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849361704374984704

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849782887532699648


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*



Dolorian said:


> Bubba Ray knows what's up...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849361704374984704
> ...


Then you and Bubba must not have looked at the house and Raw show numbers in recent times.

I don't get it. Everything is down, House Show numbers, ratings, WWE Network profits, Raw attendance ... The only things up are Ticket prices and contractually fixed annual TV money. And still, some blind geeks still believe the "no matter whether you cheer or boo, you will always watch" propaganda.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Then you and Bubba must not have looked at the house and Raw show numbers in recent times.


But they _did_ look at the tapings numbers, which are higher than Smackdowns.

Again, you have to look at the whole picture. You can't just pull out house show numbers and ignore the rest of them.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Then you and Bubba must not have looked at the house and Raw show numbers in recent times.


You know the wrestling business better than Bully Ray? Seriously?


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*

Vickie Guerrero got near nuclear heat during her promos. Does that mean she was a good heel?


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

DudeLove669 said:


> Vickie Guerrero got near nuclear heat during her promos. Does that mean she was a good heel?


yes, clearly


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*



Asmodeus said:


> He had five words to say. He could have dropped that line at any time and booked out of there. It was a perfect line because Taker isn't there to challenge him anymore, and because he owned that crowd. He waited, he fucked with them, and when he was ready he left them with that. Yes, it's his yard now, screwing with those people proved it.


The crowd were going to give Reigns that reaction regardless of what he did. Saying that he controlled and owned the crowd is just another attempt to put a spin on it.

The reaction has very little to do with his actual character/mannerisms. The fans are simply rejecting his push and don't want to see him shoved down their throats.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*



Dolorian said:


> Bubba Ray knows what's up...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849361704374984704
> ...


Gotta play Devil's advocate on that last portion, that tweet is assuming that there isn't a fourth position, one where people decide that they aren't going to show up or watch on TV. I'm not foolish enough to place the blame all on Roman, but its clear that there are people who are choosing to do neither and opt out of the performance all together.


----------



## Vejito (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*



Asmodeus said:


> You know the wrestling business better than Bully Ray? Seriously?


He just have a hate boner for Roman don't mind him.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*

this got double the responses as the thank you taker thread ?
a thread btw admins which should have been a sticky given that daniel Bryans was, just saying


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*

You want an example of a guy having the crowd in the palm of his hand? Look at any Ric Flair promo from 1989-2000.
Reigns just stands there while looking stupid and not doing a thing.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> You want an example of a guy having the crowd in the palm of his hand? Look at any Ric Flair promo from 1989-2000.
> Reigns just stands there while looking stupid and not doing a thing.


Agreed. He doesn't have the crowd in the palm of his hands. He is not controlling their reactions, he is just the target of it. It has nothing to do with what he is doing, it has everything to do with the way he is being booked. If he were controlling their reactions, he'd get them to cheer or boo based on what he wanted. Like Jericho or Rock did. He's getting boo'd because he got booked to beat superior performers like Bryan, Styles, and Undertaker. Not because he himself is doing anything special.


----------



## rennlc (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> You want an example of a guy having the crowd in the palm of his hand? Look at any Ric Flair promo from 1989-2000.
> Reigns just stands there while looking stupid and not doing a thing.


That might be more of an indictment of modern WWE than Reigns. How many superstars are permitted to adapt to an audience? The McMahons, Cena, and, well, is there anyone else? We've seen guys like Sheamus when he was a top heel during his League of Nations run and Randy Orton after the viper push get destroyed by the audience with no attempt at reacting. The question is why? Maybe they don't know how to influence the audience but maybe it's something far worse. Maybe the WWE doesn't want another Ric Flair. What they seem to want is a system where they can plug in whoever they chose while providing a show that's just good enough to maintain a prime-time cable TV presence. Reigns might be shit as a performer but his lack of reaction to these livid audiences probably shows more about what's wrong with modern day WWE. They keep thinking it's a business while forgetting their business is an art. They've stop trying to help artists achieve new feats of excellence, such as by allowing performers to react to audiences. Ultimately, they've settled for what sells safely because for whatever reason, we're still too willing to keep buying mediocrity.


----------



## bbyking (Aug 24, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*

LEAVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*



AmWolves10 said:


> Agreed. He doesn't have the crowd in the palm of his hands. He is not controlling their reactions, he is just the target of it. It has nothing to do with what he is doing


He repeatedly raised the microphone and pretended that he was about to speak to provoke more booing.

Seriously. Played like a damn fiddle.


----------



## g972 (Jul 10, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*

"fuck you roman chants" Safe to say he is on Cena level of hated now or even more so.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*



The Renegade said:


> Gotta play Devil's advocate on that last portion, that tweet is assuming that there isn't a fourth position, one where people decide that they aren't going to show up or watch on TV. I'm not foolish enough to place the blame all on Roman, but its clear that there are people who are choosing to do neither and opt out of the performance all together.


Bubba, this is so fucking silly. People did not buy a ticket to boo Roman. Nobody went to Raw because they love to hate Roman. 

It's Wrestlemania weekend! They're all going there anyway! You cannot justify nuclear X-Pac heat when he gets a big reaction when people are there to see literally everything but him. Roman Reigns did not sell most of those tickets. Take him off the card and out of the weekend I don't see a massive difference in ticket sales. Maybe if you take Roman off the house show card in "Hobbs New Mexico", but this is WWE's biggest smark crowd of the year. Nobody would miss him.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*



Unca_Laguna said:


> He repeatedly raised the microphone and pretended that he was about to speak to provoke more booing.
> 
> Seriously. Played like a damn fiddle.


Wow that takes alot of ability and brain cells to do that? 

And it's not like Roman had any other choice. The fans were never going to let him talk. The guy main evented wrestlemania ending Taker's career and the best he could do the following night is stand in the ring for 10 minutes doing nothing and then saying " it's my yard now" and then not being being seen again for the rest of the 3 hour show. the crowd got what they wanted, Roman to shut up and then disappear. I hope it catches on and every crowd does this when Roman tries to talk. Fans aren't interested in anything he has to say.


----------



## The.Great.One (May 5, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*

Smarks got so mad when he said "This is my yard now" lmaoo


----------



## Dooze (Jul 21, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*

Reigns can't cut a promo longer than a minute so that crowd was a blessing in disguise.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*

Wade Kellers mini temper tantrum on his Wednesday show about how Reigns said "I have you in the palm of my hands" is worth checking out. The man has a really creepy obsessive hate for Roman.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*

This segment pretty much show that there is a war between WWE and the fans, and the fans are losing bad.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*



wwe9391 said:


> Wade Kellers mini temper tantrum on his Wednesday show about how Reigns said "I have you in the palm of my hands" is worth checking out. The man has a really creepy obsessive hate for Roman.


About three years ago Reigns dropped a line in an interview that was something like, "There's a lot of critics out there who've never laced up a pair of boots," and Keller talked about that as though it was a personal attack on him. He gets histrionic about stuff.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*



Reotor said:


> This segment pretty much show that there is a war between WWE and the fans, and the fans are losing bad.


Their ever falling ratings and attendance says otherwise.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Asmodeus said:


> About three years ago Reigns dropped a line in an interview that was something like, "There's a lot of critics out there who've never laced up a pair of boots," and Keller talked about that as though it was a personal attack on him. He gets histrionic about stuff.


I hope he was a personal attack on him tbh. The man has this series obsessive hate towards Roman. Even some of his co hosts sounds weirded out by him.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Mr. I said:


> Their ever falling ratings and attendance says otherwise.


likewise with their ever rising revenue


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*



wwe9391 said:


> Wade Kellers mini temper tantrum on his Wednesday show about how Reigns said "I have you in the palm of my hands" is worth checking out. The man has a really creepy obsessive hate for Roman.


Is it on the post-Smackdown show? And what time stamp?


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*



BigDaveBatista said:


> likewise with their ever rising revenue


Revenue =/= Profit.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*



Mr. I said:


> Their ever falling ratings and attendance says otherwise.


Hopefully it will in the future. But for now, WWE think they are winning.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Is it on the post-Smackdown show? And what time stamp?


It's in the mid week flag ship show right in the beginning


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*

I thought it was utterly amazing to watch. Initially they were chanting "thank you Taker" and it would have been asinine as fuck to let Reigns go out during that. Then they started chanted "Roman sucks", giving Reigns perfect leeway to come out. Reigns not talking for minutes on end and the hand-raising thing was great, then he just caps it off with "this is my yard now" and sets sail to massive boos. I was smiling like a dummy the whole time. It's too bad WWE are being so stubborn about Reigns; I'll probably look back on this moment in five years as the biggest missed opportunity to fully turn him.

I don't really know where I stand on the "in palm of his hand" thing. He wasn't any kind of maestro, but you'd have to be insane to think Reigns went out there expecting cheers. Not like he had a whole five minute promo planned and didn't get to say it.

edit- 


SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> It wasn't a heel turn, as evidenced by the fact that Vince forced Graves to say that tonight people will "boo who they usually cheer, and cheer who they usually boo."


Forgot this happened. Almost ruined the whole thing. Stubborn fucking pricks.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*

*I missed this, I was still outside getting my ticket. Should really go back and watch all the bits I missed.*


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*



wwe9391 said:


> I hope he was a personal attack on him tbh. The man has this series obsessive hate towards Roman. Even some of his co hosts sounds weirded out by him.


I don't think it was at all. The reason I remember it is because Keller was comparing himself to Steve Austin. There's just no way he knows as much about wrestling as SCSA. It was ridiculous.


----------



## Poyser (May 6, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*



wwe9391 said:


> Wade Kellers mini temper tantrum on his Wednesday show about how Reigns said "I have you in the palm of my hands" is worth checking out. The man has a really creepy obsessive hate for Roman.





Asmodeus said:


> About three years ago Reigns dropped a line in an interview that was something like, "There's a lot of critics out there who've never laced up a pair of boots," and Keller talked about that as though it was a personal attack on him. He gets histrionic about stuff.





wwe9391 said:


> I hope he was a personal attack on him tbh. The man has this series obsessive hate towards Roman. Even some of his co hosts sounds weirded out by him.


The fact that he got you all so riled up and you listened to his show anyway must mean that Wade Keller is a great heel. He has you in the palm of his hands.


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*



JTB33b said:


> Wow that takes alot of ability and brain cells to do that?
> 
> And it's not like Roman had any other choice. The fans were never going to let him talk. The guy main evented wrestlemania ending Taker's career and the best he could do the following night is stand in the ring for 10 minutes doing nothing and then saying " it's my yard now" and then not being being seen again for the rest of the 3 hour show. the crowd got what they wanted, Roman to shut up and then disappear. I hope it catches on and every crowd does this when Roman tries to talk. Fans aren't interested in anything he has to say.


"Yeah he worked the crowd, but he did it by doing very very little!"
You're kinda making that sound better for Roman, not worse.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*

Playing the crowd like a fiddle or having them in palm of your hand requires you to actually do something. 

He hasn't, because he hasn't done anything deserving of his push. That's why he's being booed in the first place.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*



Reotor said:


> Hopefully it will in the future. But for now, WWE think they are winning.


WWE is as winning as Charlie Sheen.
Still a ton of money, but caught an incurable disease.


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*

Yeah, go away heat is good heat now. Ok.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*



Yeah1993 said:


> I don't really know where I stand on the "in palm of his hand" thing.


That was really fucking dangerous. You could see a couple of people realize he was messing around with them and just stop. As much as he says he can be anything and play both sides, he's actually walking a very fine line now.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*



JT said:


> Playing the crowd like a fiddle or having them in palm of your hand requires you to actually do something.


This could not be more wrong. 

Roman wasn't playing the crowd like a fiddle for what it's worth, but that statement is just plain old incorrect.


----------



## muffa (Apr 3, 2017)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*

this thread has 50 pages and it proves why WWE is pushing him. Say what you want that you dislike him, that they dont need to push him because YOU talk about him all the time and YOU are the reason why he is pushed.


----------



## Bun Dem (Apr 2, 2017)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*



Poyser said:


> The fact that he got you all so riled up and you listened to his show anyway must mean that Wade Keller is a great heel. He has you in the palm of his hands.


:hmmm I don't know if you're serious or not but podcasts can always be bootlegged on random youtube channels while people are paying up to boo Reigns. Silly comparison for irony tbh.


----------



## thunderpeel2 (Oct 8, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*

To Vince, it doesn't matter how loud they boo Reigns. The people who boo Reigns are still financing Reigns push by buying tickets and subscribing to the network. Keep giving Vince your money, he will use that money to shove his boy Roman down your throats.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*

People want Roman off their tv screens and then give him that reaction...

Smarks will never learn.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*



BigDaveBatista said:


> he walked out, bathed in your smark tears, used subtle changes in facial expression and body language which all generated a reaction
> 2 years ago hed have folded to that
> he's really grown as a performer


No, he walked out and just stood there silent while the crowd booed. Yeah, it's nice to pretend that the whole "raise mic, lower mic" deal was just Reigns' clever tactic, but it's the ONLY way this segment could have gone. Even if he had a promo to cut, they wouldn't have let him. All he did was wait until they got it out of their system. And people now suck his dick "oh, look at how he played the crowd". Yeah, my ass. I could have done that.

You know what owning the crowd is? When Stephanie McMahon utters a single sentence and shuts down the whole fucking arena chanting CM Punk, IN CHICAGO. When Paul Heyman walks out to CM PUNK'S MUSIC in Chicago and turns the crowd around so that by the end, they're eating out of his hand and the only thing on their mind is Brock Lesnar. When Undertaker shuts down a "What" chant with a single witty line.

That's owning a crowd. That's impressive mic work. What Reigns did was not.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*

lol playing the crowd...he's not Chris Jericho or The Rock, he had no control over that crowd whatsoever, damn Reign marks are dense.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*



A$AP said:


> This could not be more wrong.
> 
> Roman wasn't playing the crowd like a fiddle for what it's worth, but that statement is just plain old incorrect.


Playing the crowd like a fiddle implies that he expertly caused that to happen. He did fuck all. 

Everyone giving Roman all this credit for putting on a stinker of a match to end the Deadman and then just standing in the ring soaking in fuck you heat.

Wow! What a genius! Truly, one of the greatest talents of the generation!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*

*The funniest part is that smarks bitch about WWE not giving proper consideration to other wrestlers besides Reigns; see how many people complained about the CW match being in the pre-show of WM; yet when there's an amazing match going on with said wrestlers (Neville vs Mustafa Ali on RAW) they PLAY WITH A FUCKING BEACHBALL instead of paying attention and respecting the effort they're putting into the match.
But when Reigns comes in, holy shit, those same smarks bitching stand up, give him the utmost attention and don't even care about anything else but the fact that Roman is out there, and help acknowledge the fact.

But nah man, it's go away heat. :sk*


----------



## KOMania1 (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*

It's funny that people are saying he didn't have the crowd in the palm of his hand when numerous actual experts and famous wrestlers said he did, some of whom aren't even on the WWE payroll. 

You guys are smoking some good sh*t if you think Reigns wasn't trolling the crowd.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*



KOMania1 said:


> It's funny that people are saying he didn't have the crowd in the palm of his hand when numerous actual experts and famous wrestlers said he did, some of whom aren't even on the WWE payroll.
> 
> You guys are smoking some good sh*t if you think Reigns wasn't trolling the crowd.


Kind of like how Coachman said he's never seen bullying in WWE, and how Trump is the best businessman ever? 

Uh huh


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*

He didn't have anything in palm of his hand. That implies a great deal of control. All he did was take an already infuriated crowd that feels like they lost part of their childhood and make them boo louder by holding up a mic. If anything Goldberg had the same crowd far more in the palm of his hand as he walked out to boos and spoke his mind and flipped those boos to cheers and chants of his name. Cena does it all the time and has for many years. The Rock had so much crowd control that he could manage damn near dead silence without even asking for it. Just with body language. That's having a crowd in the palm of your hand. Reigns' reaction was already built in. He just amplified it some. If we judge by crowd reactions(fuck your goddamn merchandise) he's the most hated guy on the roster. He just retired the fucking Undertaker. Who couldn't get the crowd to boo louder under those circumstances?


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*



NoyK said:


> *The funniest part is that smarks bitch about WWE not giving proper consideration to other wrestlers besides Reigns; see how many people complained about the CW match being in the pre-show of WM; yet when there's an amazing match going on with said wrestlers (Neville vs Mustafa Ali on RAW) they PLAY WITH A FUCKING BEACHBALL instead of paying attention and respecting the effort they're putting into the match.
> But when Reigns comes in, holy shit, those same smarks bitching stand up, give him the utmost attention and don't even care about anything else but the fact that Roman is out there, and help acknowledge the fact.
> 
> But nah man, it's go away heat. :sk*


That seriously pissed me off. Neville and Ali are boring to those people, but Roman standing around rolling his eyes is some hella-interesting shit? That was so unappreciative, I hated it.


----------



## KOMania1 (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*



MontyCora said:


> Kind of like how Coachman said he's never seen bullying in WWE, and how Trump is the best businessman ever?
> 
> Uh huh


Compare that promo to his previous post-Mania promo where he couldn't wait to get through with it despite the crowd noise. He knew exactly what he was doing. And no, it wasn't just the "raise mic, lower mic" that was baiting the crowd, it was his sh*t-eating smirk and the swagger in his walk. The crowd was going to eat him alive anyway but it was very clear he was exacerbating the reaction.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*



Poyser said:


> The fact that he got you all so riled up and you listened to his show anyway must mean that Wade Keller is a great heel. He has you in the palm of his hands.


Wade Keller is a biased ass who should be doing his job the right way.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*



KOMania1 said:


> Compare that promo to his previous post-Mania promo where he couldn't wait to get through with it despite the crowd noise. He knew exactly what he was doing. And no, it wasn't just the "raise mic, lower mic" that was baiting the crowd, it was his sh*t-eating smirk and the swagger in his walk. The crowd was going to eat him alive anyway but it was very clear he was exacerbating the reaction.


I still don't understand where the incredible skill is. He's just slightly more comfortable doing absolutely nothing. Good for him?


----------



## KOMania1 (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*



MontyCora said:


> I still don't understand where the incredible skill is. He's just slightly more comfortable doing absolutely nothing. Good for him?


Who said anything about incredible skill?


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*

The damage control that some of the members of this forum do... WWE levels of it.


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*



Genetically Superior said:


> If we judge by crowd reactions(fuck your goddamn merchandise) he's the most hated guy on the roster.


Of course you would say this because it wrecks your point. The best people can say in counter to Reigns merch sales are "Well, they SHOULD BE HIGHER!"

Realize: With Roman hate being the years-spanning meme that it is, the only reliable indicator for POSITIVE reaction to him is merch. And that's an indicator that requires financial commitment from a fan, as opposed to ability to boo, which is free with admission to an event.

I'm not even some big Roman defender, but if you're going to argue somebody's popularity, NO, you do NOT, "Fuck the goddamn merchandise".


----------



## Jim Dandy (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: Jesus that was brutal.*



One Winged Angel said:


>


Of course that was Reigns fault and not the fault of the old and practically immobile Undertaker who clearly jumped early....


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*



KOMania1 said:


> Who said anything about incredible skill?


Sorry, obviously not you. But MANY people on this forum are giving him all the credit for that segment.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*

So much has been said in this thread. Who cares anymore. But Roman Reigns is NOT a heel. He has go away heat. That is not heat indictive of a Heel. If they want him to be a heel, great book him as one. Unfortunately he is a rejected face. And that was the response last weeks Raw.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*



3ku1 said:


> So much has been said in this thread. Who cares anymore. But Roman Reigns is NOT a heel. He has go away heat. That is not heat indictive of a Heel. If they want him to be a heel, great book him as one. Unfortunately he is a rejected face. And that was the response last weeks Raw.


Maybe once Vince gets AJ he'll finally let Reigns be more consistently heel.


----------



## Marco Metelo (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*

Keep this and some day he will get a ring invasion to kill him...


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*



KOMania1 said:


> It's funny that people are saying he didn't have the crowd in the palm of his hand when numerous actual experts and famous wrestlers said he did, some of whom aren't even on the WWE payroll.
> 
> You guys are smoking some good sh*t if you think Reigns wasn't trolling the crowd.


Do you honestly think Roman had any other choice? You are acting like he set the crowd up to boo like that. It's not like Roman would have been able to talk if he wanted to. Having the fans in the palm of your hands is when you get them to chant whatever you want them to or when you are a heel getting cheered and able to turn it around and get booed in an instant. Or in Roman's case if he would have been able to get the fans to cheer him because he is suppose to be a face. Bryan getting the fans to chant yes for him is having the fans in the palm of your hand. Basically getting the fans to do what you want. Roman doesn't want to be hated.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*



Kostic said:


> No, he walked out and just stood there silent while the crowd booed. Yeah, it's nice to pretend that the whole "raise mic, lower mic" deal was just Reigns' clever tactic, but it's the ONLY way this segment could have gone. Even if he had a promo to cut, they wouldn't have let him. All he did was wait until they got it out of their system. And people now suck his dick "oh, look at how he played the crowd". Yeah, my ass. I could have done that.
> 
> You know what owning the crowd is? When Stephanie McMahon utters a single sentence and shuts down the whole fucking arena chanting CM Punk, IN CHICAGO. When Paul Heyman walks out to CM PUNK'S MUSIC in Chicago and turns the crowd around so that by the end, they're eating out of his hand and the only thing on their mind is Brock Lesnar. When Undertaker shuts down a "What" chant with a single witty line.
> 
> That's owning a crowd. That's impressive mic work. What Reigns did was not.


Well he triggered the fuck out of you pal. Which was the goal of the segment 
He did that with all the things your dismissing here 
Ergo he played you, and everyone in that arena, like a fiddle


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*



BigDaveBatista said:


> Well he triggered the fuck out of you pal. Which was the goal of the segment
> He did that with all the things your dismissing here
> Ergo he played you, and everyone in that arena, like a fiddle


He didn't though? Playing a fiddle is fucking hard. It takes talent. Roman played the crowd like a kazoo. 

Or the cowbell. Roman played the crowd like a cowbell.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*



BigDaveBatista said:


> Well he triggered the fuck out of you pal. Which was the goal of the segment
> He did that with all the things your dismissing here
> Ergo he played you, and everyone in that arena, like a fiddle


First of all, he didn't.

Second of all, are we forgetting he's supposed to be a babyface and get cheered?


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*



MontyCora said:


> He didn't though? Playing a fiddle is fucking hard. It takes talent. Roman played the crowd like a kazoo.
> 
> Or the cowbell. Roman played the crowd like a cowbell.


I implore you to watch the segment again 
Everything was done correctly , from the taker video package at the start to Romans facial expressions 
He could have walked in, spoke over the crowd, then got out of there. Something hed have been doing two years ago 

But of course he deserves no credit, it was all on the crowd
Just like all his good segments where somehow its not down to him 
Or his good matches where its not down to him either 
Its always fucking excuses and conspiracy theories with you lot


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*



Kostic said:


> First of all, he didn't.
> 
> Second of all, are we forgetting he's supposed to be a babyface and get cheered?


According to who exactly? He's said he welcomes mixed reactions, cena does, Owens does and the company does
Now that was no mixed reaction but he's no babyface


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*



BigDaveBatista said:


> I implore you to watch the segment again
> Everything was done correctly , from the taker video package at the start to Romans facial expressions
> He could have walked in, spoke over the crowd, then got out of there. Something hed have been doing two years ago
> 
> ...


I didn't say no credit. Somebody didn't get my cowbell joke.

The point of the joke was yes, Roman deserves some credit. Bu his part was relatively, and you've got to admit this, easy.

He didn't drop a pipe bomb, he didn't use this advanced psychology to manipulate the crowd he didn't cut a sick promo. He went out there and took advantage of what was inevitable using very simple, easy to perform easy to understand things like "look smug" and "don't blow through it, react to them a little bit."

Like I said, he played the cowbell well. Playing the crowd like a fiddle implies this expert performance. Mojo Rawley could have gone out there and done the same thing. It takes no talent.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*



BigDaveBatista said:


> According to who exactly? He's said he welcomes mixed reactions, cena does, Owens does and the company does
> Now that was no mixed reaction but he's no babyface


Don't tell me you're buying that bullshit?


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*

So everyone believes that people "love to hate Roman"....probably, god knows we didn't love to hate Eva, and that was an epic failed experiment, hard to believe Roman isn't any different than Eva.

I just don't see how Roman has any future in WWE, especially as a face. Yeah he can do what he does, but is that really what WWE wants, another Cena, not even in ring skill but in generalized hate...That generalized hate is why Cena rose to the top, people mistook it for "loving to hate him".....

STOP LOVING TO HATE ROMAN AND HE'LL GO AWAY...JUST LIKE EVA!!


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Kostic said:


> Don't tell me you're buying that bullshit?


yeah your right, everyone connected to the company is a liar and wrong but Kostic from wrestlingforum has it all figured out

youve watched wrestling for a long time, youve seen cena and them actively encourage these reactions 
reigns is nothing like cena but the same shit applies

do i like it? no do i fuck, i want no shades of grey with reigns but that's how they've been playing this shit for years. time to accept it



MontyCora said:


> I didn't say no credit. Somebody didn't get my cowbell joke.
> 
> The point of the joke was yes, Roman deserves some credit. Bu his part was relatively, and you've got to admit this, easy.
> 
> ...


mojo rawley wouldnt have anywhere near the heat roman has so its a mute point. again deal with whats in front of you not ifs and buts 
is there other things he could have done yeah sure but he played the crowd well


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*



BigDaveBatista said:


> mojo rawley wouldnt have anywhere near the heat roman has so its a mute point. again deal with whats in front of you not ifs and buts
> is there other things he could have done yeah sure but he played the crowd well


If Mojo Rawley got three years of failed super push that wasn't justified then yes, he would. Anyone who's not connecting with the audience and yet spent years getting handed everything, who gets the superman push who JUST retired Taker in a dud of a match would get booed like this.

Make no mistake, this is not special. This is not a heat that Roman and only Roman could earn.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*



BigDaveBatista said:


> According to who exactly? He's said he welcomes mixed reactions, cena does, Owens does and the company does
> Now that was no mixed reaction but he's no babyface


well...being the "face of the company" would imply he's intended to be a babyface, wouldn't it?


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*

He's technically a tweener.

Because he literally told us one time in dialogue. Another one of the incredible and subtle characters moments from this guys career... I said it before and I'll say it again, selling, look and movement is this guys strength. He is not a great character.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

squarebox said:


> well...being the "face of the company" would imply he's intended to be a babyface, wouldn't it?


hes not the face of the company though cena is still


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*



BigDaveBatista said:


> hes not the face of the company though cena is still


Well they're moulding him into that role aren't they?


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

squarebox said:


> Well they're moulding him into that role aren't they?


nope, the brands the face now, everyone else is just cogs in the machine at this point


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*



BigDaveBatista said:


> nope, the brands the face now, everyone else is just cogs in the machine at this point


Fair enough then. I don't agree with you on that but we're never gonna change each other's minds no matter how much we argue it.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*



BigDaveBatista said:


> yeah your right, everyone connected to the company is a liar and wrong but Kostic from wrestlingforum has it all figured out
> 
> youve watched wrestling for a long time, youve seen cena and them actively encourage these reactions
> reigns is nothing like cena but the same shit applies
> ...


No, it's called SPIN. Maybe you ought to learn what that is before blindly buying.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

squarebox said:


> Fair enough then. I don't agree with you on that but we're never gonna change each other's minds no matter how much we argue it.


an thats fair enough 
im not trying to argue, romans been strongly pushed at times to the detriment of others but cenas a completely different animal

character wise they couldnt be further away from eachother as well


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Kostic said:


> No, it's called SPIN. Maybe you ought to learn what that is before blindly buying.


your being illogical, how can something they encourage and have done for 12 years be a spin? 

ill say it again id prefer roman to be as clear cut a heel as possible but even then people would complain an say well theyve only done this to get him over


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*



Unca_Laguna said:


> Of course you would say this because it wrecks your point. The best people can say in counter to Reigns merch sales are "Well, they SHOULD BE HIGHER!"
> 
> Realize: With Roman hate being the years-spanning meme that it is, the only reliable indicator for POSITIVE reaction to him is merch. And that's an indicator that requires financial commitment from a fan, as opposed to ability to boo, which is free with admission to an event.
> 
> I'm not even some big Roman defender, but if you're going to argue somebody's popularity, NO, you do NOT, "Fuck the goddamn merchandise".


Lets see: He has the most kinds of merchandise and is treated like the biggest deal in WWE, yet we should be impressed that he has the second most merchandise sales? 
Didn't CM punk outsell peak Cena at one point with fewer kinds of items? That's impressive.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*

https://streamable.com/awodq

Cormier had his own opinion on it.


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*



CesaroSwing said:


> Lets see: He has the most kinds of merchandise and is treated like the biggest deal in WWE, yet we should be impressed that he has the second most merchandise sales?
> Didn't CM punk outsell peak Cena at one point with fewer kinds of items? That's impressive.


You aren't getting it.
The relevance of item variety is that once somebody marks out for Reigns and goes to a shopping site or event kiosk or whatever, they're more likely to buy because they'll find a type of item they might want.

However, they're not going to be there shopping in the first place if they aren't a Roman mark.
The body of shoppers IS Roman marks. That's the point. Item variety just lets WWE milk them like, a LITTLE better.

Now, your point about Punk illustrates what I said about detractors from Roman's merch sales (That was this thread, right? >_>): People only really argue "Well he SHOULD be higher!"


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*

*Roman Reigns responds to fan:*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/850752515121524736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/850558535062704128

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/850776834635685888


----------



## AoEC_ (Jul 17, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*



The Boy Wonder said:


> *Roman Reigns responds to fan:*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/850752515121524736
> ...


:lol

Nice to see Reigns firing back. That's the controversial route he must take with regards to his on screen persona as well. Respond more frequently to crowds, embrace the heat and grow in his role as the tweener which he has built on for the past year or so. Good to see.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*

I wonder if he was supposed to say more but the hostility from the crowd threw him off and he just get that one line out


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Overcomer said:


> I wonder if he was supposed to say more but the hostility from the crowd threw him off and he just get that one line out


He wasn't suppose to say anything else. That 1 line was all he needed to say.


----------



## Groovybaby (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



Taroostyles said:


> Lol at anyone saying this is what WWE wants his reaction to be.
> 
> They are just too stubborn to admit they were wrong and if they change course on Roman now it's an admittal of error on their part.


:hmmm
Didn't he just mainevented 3 mania in a row? Isn't he already headlining tours, being sent to do medias and stuff? Yes? Then would Vince be mad for? Since the results is the same, ie Roman being the centerpiece of the programming. 
As far as Vince is concerned Roman has successfully been placed as the top guy from now on. Reactions be damned, sure if those reactions were FOLLOWED by poor business he would have adjusted like he did in the past, but wwe business wise is booming with Reigns on top. So again what are you talking about?


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

*Re: Jesus that was brutal.*

*He* isn't playing us. The writers are. 

This is the only business that actively denies what fans want, and we're too stupid to go somewhere else, whether it be an alternative or just outright stop. He was told to enter last at the Royal Rumble. He was told to retire the Undertaker. 

Anyone else would have likely gotten negative responses but because he is being forcefully shoved down our throats we boo. He isn't "playing anyone like a fiddle" the creative team and Vince and everyone else employed by the WWE is.

It's absolutely maddening. Yes Reigns has a good look, yes he has improved a bit in the ring, but my word stop trying to shill him and convince everyone "Hey guys hes great! That promo was so lit he didn't even say a word!" as if most of us just didn't witness one of our final pieces of our childhood die.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Jesus that was brutal.*



Krokro said:


> *He* isn't playing us. The writers are.
> 
> This is the only business that actively denies what fans want, and we're too stupid to go somewhere else, whether it be an alternative or just outright stop. He was told to enter last at the Royal Rumble. He was told to retire the Undertaker.
> 
> ...


That's what I hate most about how the WWE system has failed Roman. I have never felt once like Roman Reigns was talking to me straight. It's always Roman saying lines carefully crafted by a team of writers to be scientifically as effective as possible.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Groovybaby said:


> :hmmm
> Didn't he just mainevented 3 mania in a row? Isn't he already headlining tours, being sent to do medias and stuff? Yes? Then would Vince be mad for? Since the results is the same, ie Roman being the centerpiece of the programming.
> As far as Vince is concerned Roman has successfully been placed as the top guy from now on. Reactions be damned, sure if those reactions were FOLLOWED by poor business he would have adjusted like he did in the past, but wwe business wise is booming with Reigns on top. So again what are you talking about?


Roman is the centerpiece cause they made him the centerpiece. He main evented 3 manias cause they booked it, all of this stuff you use as evidence are things they control. 

And WWE will always be on top in the US no matter who their top guy is, they have 0 competition.

The point was that if you think this is how they want Roman received you are insane, they can justify it though cause they have no one to make them change. They didn't want Cena to get booed either but they pretend to accept it cause over the years they learned it wasn't going away. 

Then they have their stooge announcers make comments like they did this last Raw like Roman doesn't get heavily booed every show he's on. Hell I don't even hate Roman I'm just calling it like I see it, he's the chosen one by the machine but his position didn't come organically. 

Austin, Rock, Hogan, etc. all became the man because the audience demanded it. If 75 percent of the audience started booing Steve Austin halfway through 1998 I don't think they would have continued to push him as the face of the company. But yet again, back then they were in a war and couldn't rest on their laurels.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*

Business is Booming and Reigns is getting booed 
Something must be wrong


----------



## KOMania1 (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*



JTB33b said:


> Do you honestly think Roman had any other choice? You are acting like he set the crowd up to boo like that. It's not like Roman would have been able to talk if he wanted to. Having the fans in the palm of your hands is when you get them to chant whatever you want them to or when you are a heel getting cheered and able to turn it around and get booed in an instant. Or in Roman's case if he would have been able to get the fans to cheer him because he is suppose to be a face. Bryan getting the fans to chant yes for him is having the fans in the palm of your hand. Basically getting the fans to do what you want. Roman doesn't want to be hated.


You do realize I said the crowd would eviscerate him anyway right? And he could have talked actually, that's why I mentioned his post-WM32 promo where he was booed incredibly loudly but still forced his promo through. 

You clearly don't understand what this segment was trying to accomplish. Notice that Roman only came out when the Undertaker chants died out in favour of "Roman sucks" chants. Notice his mannerisms. He was very clearly playing a heel role and antagonizing the crowd. So yes, he - or creative, whatever - DID have them in the palm of his hand because the reaction only got more vitriolic as the segment went on. 

The point is that WWE - and Roman - are embracing the boos more than ever. Why do you think they booked him to retire the Undertaker? It's not rocket science buddy.


----------



## rennlc (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*

Roman Reigns get booked strong cause he would win legit fight with anyone.


(Somebody please take this post seriously!)


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*



MrWalsh said:


> Business is Booming and Reigns is getting booed
> Something must be wrong


I'd hardly call it "booming".


----------



## Stadhart02 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*

only just got round to watching the WM stuff over the weekend so I am a bit late to all of this....

my take on it is still that he hates the boos he receives. That palm of the hand stuff is a load of crap because he is genuinely hated


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*



KOMania1 said:


> You do realize I said the crowd would eviscerate him anyway right? And he could have talked actually, that's why I mentioned his post-WM32 promo where he was booed incredibly loudly but still forced his promo through.
> 
> You clearly don't understand what this segment was trying to accomplish. Notice that Roman only came out when the Undertaker chants died out in favour of "Roman sucks" chants. Notice his mannerisms. He was very clearly playing a heel role and antagonizing the crowd. So yes, he - or creative, whatever - DID have them in the palm of his hand because the reaction only got more vitriolic as the segment went on.
> 
> The point is that WWE - and Roman - are embracing the boos more than ever. Why do you think they booked him to retire the Undertaker? It's not rocket science buddy.


There is rumors that AJ will be drafted to Raw and cost Roman the match against Braun at Payback. So Vince is still going to be writing Roman in a babyface way, 1st facing a monster heel in Braun(Vince doesn't do heel vs heel feuds) and then having him get screwed out of a match by a heel AJ. If Vince is embracing the boos why not have Roman feud with other babyfaces post Undertaker? Vince is still trying to get Roman over as a face. I will be so pissed if they do an AJ vs Roman feud with AJ playing the heel in the story. It makes no sense, the Fans are not going to cheer Roman over AJ Styles no matter how heelish AJ acts.


----------



## KOMania1 (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*



JTB33b said:


> There is rumors that AJ will be drafted to Raw and cost Roman the match against Braun at Payback. So Vince is still going to be writing Roman in a babyface way, 1st facing a monster heel in Braun(Vince doesn't do heel vs heel feuds) and then having him get screwed out of a match by a heel AJ. If Vince is embracing the boos why not have Roman feud with other babyfaces post Undertaker? Vince is still trying to get Roman over as a face. I will be so pissed if they do an AJ vs Roman feud with AJ playing the heel in the story. It makes no sense, the Fans are not going to cheer Roman over AJ Styles no matter how heelish AJ acts.


Why did he come out at #30 in the Rumble? It made Orton's win easier to swallow. Why did he put over returning/debuting Balor, Joe, Rollins? Because getting a win - dirty or clean - against Roman instantly catapults the crowds' perception of the victor. Strowman will gain a lot from beating Reigns and presumably propelling himself into a title match with Lesnar. 

WWE obviously want him to be cheered, but they aren't stupid enough to not capitalise on the hand they've been dealt. Using his heat to get other guys over is something they've been doing for months. 

Also, John Cena.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*



KOMania1 said:


> Why did he come out at #30 in the Rumble? It made Orton's win easier to swallow. Why did he put over returning/debuting Balor, Joe, Rollins? Because getting a win - dirty or clean - against Roman instantly catapults the crowds' perception of the victor. Strowman will gain a lot from beating Reigns and presumably propelling himself into a title match with Lesnar.
> 
> WWE obviously want him to be cheered, but they aren't stupid enough to not capitalise on the hand they've been dealt. Using his heat to get other guys over is something they've been doing for months.
> 
> Also, John Cena.


How did Roman help Seth? if anything he hurt Rollins because instead of having Seth return as a babyface they kept him as a heel because they wanted Roman to play the babyface role. And then when Seth decided to turn face after being screwed by HHH they had him team with Roman plenty of times which hurt him in getting over as a face. They were more concerned with using Seth to try and get Roman over as a babyface.


----------



## KOMania1 (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*



JTB33b said:


> How did Roman help Seth? if anything he hurt Rollins because instead of having Seth return as a babyface they kept him as a heel because they wanted Roman to play the babyface role. And then when Seth decided to turn face after being screwed by HHH they had him team with Roman plenty of times which hurt him in getting over as a face. They were more concerned with using Seth to try and get Roman over as a babyface.


Rollins' momentum was non-existent within weeks of his return because, yeah, they booked him like a heel. Wrong decision or not, though, it probably had less to do with Reigns than you think; he got injured as a heel, he returned as a heel and used the real-life bandwagoning by the fans to fuel the fire. A lot of people wanted him away from the main event scene just before he got injured, yet suddenly were behind him massively when he returned; he pointed this out on his return promo and called out the hypocrisy of the fans. 

After that, beating Reigns pretty much revitalised his return and ensured he was the biggest legitimate contender for Ambrose' title - and, eventually, the Universal title - thus giving him back the momentum he had lost even in spite of immediately getting cashed in on. If you recall, Reigns then did the deed for Ambrose in the Triple Threat at Battleground and Ambrose became the top star in the company for a few months. 

Consider this; Rollins was the first man to beat Roman Reigns 1v1 clean, a distinction that many people talked about long after it happened. Because of Reigns' kayfabe dominance, it's an accolade that is up there with Rollins' first world title reign. 

But it's nice to see that you're not arguing with my other choices and points :wink2:


----------



## DaveMeyers (Apr 10, 2017)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*

Newfound respect for Reigns and WWE after this. It was beyond awesome and Reigns is prepared to run with it for years to come. They took a bad situation and made it great. Tonight is going to be great. Then things will be really hot if he re-starts his feud with AJ from last year.


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat* - Reigns tweets Response*

"Top babyface" they said :ha

Even John Cena gets better reactions than this:


----------



## Jim Dandy (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Official Turns Heel!!*



One Winged Angel said:


> So what? AJ is loved and respected by every big name in the industry :lol
> 
> Roman will forever be THE GUY who bombed in Taker's last match.
> 
> ...


I love and respect Taker but I'll remember that match as poor Taker being well past his prime and broken down and practically immobile. 

Pretty much everyone agrees his last really good match was with CM Punk 4 years ago at Wrestlemania. The HIAC match with Brock had enough smoke and mirrors to make it work. 

Everything else Taker has done since the Punk match has ranged from decent to pretty bad. Taker could barely do anything at Wrestlemania. 

Roman's had plenty of good matches in the last few years so it's ridiculous to try to blame Roman for the quality of the match when it's so obvious the match suffered because of Taker's poor physical health.


----------



## Jim Dandy (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Official Turns Heel!!*



One Winged Angel said:


> I'm glad you didn't bring up the king :cena
> 
> Even at his peak, he'll never truly touch the throne.
> 
> ...


You must not like Taker to keep posting that.

Poor broken down Taker couldn't do the reverse the tombstone spot because his hips are so fucked up.

I doubt I'll ever watch that match again as it's a sad reminder of how long Taker kept going well after he was capable of performing. Roman has nothing to do with that. AJ Styles couldn't have gotten anything more out of Taker that night.


----------



## Jim Dandy (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Opening Segment *Beware: Contains Nuclear Heat**



Flair316 said:


> That was One Night Stand 06 level heat
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


It was and Roman played it up just as well as Cena. He completely went with it and dragged it out for over 10 glorious minutes. WWE wanted and anticipated that reaction. They sent Roman out at the beginning of RAW and told him to milk the reaction for all it's worth and at the end he said all he needed to say. WWE drops the ball alot these days but they played that one perfectly!

There's 100 different ways they could've featured Roman on RAW and mostly avoided the negativity if they wanted to. They sent the guy out at the start of the show and told him to stand there for over 10 minutes and drink in all the tears. WWE and Roman absolutely knocked that one out of the park.


----------

